# women archer photos



## 88 PS190

trying to get all us guys prowling the womens forum?


----------



## pooh bear

*Pics of me shooting my equalizer*

Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


----------



## wkywtkiller

88 PS190 said:


> trying to get all us guys prowling the womens forum?


Subscription added.:wink:


----------



## Padeerslayer

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


Nice form......literally!:wink:


----------



## pooh bear

Padeerslayer said:


> Nice form......literally!:wink:



Thanks


----------



## martin guy

*hmmm*

Might be leaning back a bit...(edited out of fear LOL):cocktail:


----------



## walle1

Well it took over 3 weeks to get a pic on this post but hey Melissa it was worht the wait,,,,,,,,its a long cold winter up here,,,,,,,,keep the pics coming gals!!:wink:


----------



## slamjammer1

wow!!


----------



## pooh bear

martin guy said:


> Might be leaning back a bit...(edited out of fear LOL):cocktail:


Yeah I do catch myself leaning like that sometimes, it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## pooh bear

Come on girls, don't leave me here all by myself :sad: Post your pics, Pleeease. .......Melissa


----------



## Sooner Girl




----------



## pooh bear

Awesome!!


----------



## irefuse




----------



## pooh bear

:set1_applaud:


----------



## Wheely

Melissa, dont' want to hang you out there by yourself, so here it is. I was just out at the range for the first time in 4.5 years (quit to have a couple kids). I now can't get enough and it is driving me crazy that I can't go shoot every day.


----------



## pooh bear

Shanon, Your form looks great! Sorry you can't shoot as much as you'd like, are you going to get the kids into shooting? Melissa


----------



## Wheely

pooh bear said:


> Shanon, Your form looks great! Sorry you can't shoot as much as you'd like, are you going to get the kids into shooting? Melissa


Thanks, I got into archery due to a boyfriend, but now I am married and my hubby doesn't shoot (yet:wink: ). I want to get more serious about it, but don't even know where to start. I joined the club here. I would love to find someone willing to let me tag along at the 3Dshoots, but I have to find all the girls, cuz when I go with their husbands or boyfriends they just don't like it much  Even though they have nothing to worry about.

I would love to get my girls into it. but they are only 1 and 3. I thought about going down to the dollar store and getting them some of the suction cup sets just to play with for now.


----------



## pooh bear

Well if we lived in the same town I would shoot with you! But you're a little bit too far away from Florida. Good luck with everything


----------



## queenie3232

thought i would share my first bow pics


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

Love that red Equalizer!


----------



## 2Racks

*Here I am !* :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


Melissa, 
That's such a cool bow and set up you have! 

Cindy


----------



## longerbow66

Here I am.


----------



## pooh bear

stormycindy said:


> Melissa,
> That's such a cool bow and set up you have!
> 
> Cindy


Thanks Cindy


----------



## shorty

Here I am


----------



## JandinA2

I will get pictures of my form this weekend!


----------



## YNGARCHER

Well, i might as well join..don't have it of me shooting...well at least on this computer and it is with my old bow but meh. This summer that should change.


----------



## 10sMyFriend

JandinA2 said:


> I will get pictures of my form this weekend!


Vegetarian- Old indian word for "don't know how to hunt". LOL


----------



## sennebec

hey melissa!

wow! you told me you loved your equalizer shortly after you received it and i can see why... she's hot! and your form is dead on :thumbs_up 

i don't have any pictures of myself with the MATHEWS C2 that i bought from you, but i must tell you that i love your leftover bow  
i swapped out the 24" cam for the 26" and maxed out the weight... i'm getting 43#

the best score i've shot with the C2 so far is 299 47x's... but i'm still messin' around with my arrows...
i'm shooting a heavy spined aluminum arrow for line cutting (easton X7 eclipse 2312) w/260 g. points... just looking for the right mix! :set1_pot:

i'm still shooting my MATHEWS MUSTANG for 3D... 50# 25.5 DL w/ carbon express CXL2 150's... i'm getting 259fps :eyebrows: 

i'll try to get a picture posted.

thanks again, melissa, and i'm impressed with your new set-up!

leslie


----------



## pooh bear

Thanks Leslie! I'm so glad that you are happy with the C2. I can't wait to see a pic!  Keep in touch, I added you to our buddy list.


----------



## MathewsGirl05

Mathews Ignition. My First bow


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter*

*wow*

great bow! i love it. (nice shirt johnny cash rocks) and i shoot arrows just like yours! wow!

happy hunting!

-JB


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy

*She forgot to add this one!*

Broken Aarow 002.jpg (57.1 KB)

Yea thats my Mathews girl! First or second day ever shooting.


----------



## sennebec

here i am with the Mathews Conquest 2 that i bought from pooh bear/melissa :wave: 
this bow is a most excellent spot hunter!








i'm still shooting my Mathews Mustang for 3D... might even spring for Mathews new Prestige :darkbeer:


----------



## pooh bear

:wave: Leslie, your form is great. I love the setup on the C2 also! :thumbs_up......Melissa


----------



## sennebec

here is a close up...
copper john ants evolution 2
specialty 1 3/8" super scope
specialty dual lens... 2x/4x
specialty super peep 3/32 w/#1 lens clarifier
tiger tuff "whipper snapper" blue steel spring rest
24" doinker
STS double string supressor
"dave's torqueless grip" winewood/black
easton X7 Eclipse 2312 arrows 
4" gateway feathers
pdp speed points w/ modular weights (points alone weigh 260 grains)
and my home made wrist sling... diamond braid acid maroon and black









leslie :shade:


----------



## Hayseedcaver

*re*

Great photos! I will try to get one of my gf with her hoyt!


----------



## pooh bear

sennebec said:


> here is a close up...
> copper john ants evolution 2
> specialty 1 3/8" super scope
> specialty dual lens... 2x/4x
> specialty super peep 3/32 w/#1 lens clarifier
> tiger tuff "whipper snapper" blue steel spring rest
> 24" doinker
> STS double string supressor
> "dave's torqueless grip" winewood/black
> easton X7 Eclipse 2312 arrows
> 4" gateway feathers
> pdp speed points w/ modular weights (points alone weigh 260 grains)
> and my home made wrist sling... diamond braid acid maroon and black
> 
> View attachment 228127
> 
> 
> leslie :shade:



Nice!


----------



## MWoody

Great pics ladies...thats awesome that there are woman that love to enjoy archery with there other halfs....keep up the great work ladies and oh keep the pics coming.


----------



## smurphy

hubby took my pic when I got my first robin hood...seems like a good place to put a pic.

I shoot a Browning Micro Adrenaline (my first bow), had it for 2 weeks.

smurphysgirl


----------



## JandinA2

This weekend I fell in love with back tension!!


----------



## YNGARCHER

Matt Woodward said:


> Great pics ladies...thats awesome that there are woman that love to enjoy archery with there other halfs....keep up the great work ladies and oh keep the pics coming.


I am working hard on actually getting my boyfriend to start shooting. He is a bit hesitant...but I am sure he will love it once he gives it a try.


----------



## sennebec

come on girls...

more pics please


----------



## Juice Box Hero

Here's a picture of me during practice in Vegas


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

This is me shooting my old Hoyt Selena...don't have a pic with the Guardian yet!! :wink:


----------



## doe_eyes76

Nice thong 2RACKS! LOL!


----------



## G33k

Lots of leaning back, and someone needs to pull up there pants 

But also some killer bows and sweet groupings. Soon I will get some pics then you can pick on my frankensteined bow and my lousy compound form


----------



## YNGARCHER

G33k said:


> Lots of leaning back, and someone needs to pull up there pants
> 
> But also some killer bows and sweet groupings. Soon I will get some pics then you can pick on my frankensteined bow and my lousy compound form


You know us, we will rip it apart!

I need to get one of me shooting...hmmmm where might that stash of pictures be hidden.


----------



## walle1

*any pics will do!!*

This thread really took off, the pics are great but they seem to have taken the path of shooting form. Ladies just post pics of your self doing ant thing outdoors or all dressed up:darkbeer: 

And where is obsesion and some of the other vetrans of this site,,,,,,,,come on girls,,,,,,,,I mean hey look at the number of views here.


----------



## B'ville Hunter

Are we talking archery or eye-candy? I kind of thought this was the ladies forum.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

*Well then!*

Here is a non-archery pic of me, lol, and one of my husband and I...one of few pics when we aren't wearing camo...:wink:


----------



## doe_eyes76

Here is a non-archery pic of me and my hubby too!


----------



## sennebec

walle1 said:


> This thread really took off, the pics are great but they seem to have taken the path of shooting form. Ladies just post pics of your self doing ant thing outdoors or all dressed up:darkbeer:
> 
> And where is obsesion and some of the other vetrans of this site,,,,,,,,come on girls,,,,,,,,I mean hey look at the number of views here.


jeepers, walle 1...
i think i know what you're lookin' for!
you couldn't possibly of missed this thread...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464470


----------



## Walker

My daughters


----------



## dea dell'arco

walle1 said:


> This thread really took off, the pics are great but they seem to have taken the path of shooting form. Ladies just post pics of your self doing ant thing outdoors or all dressed up:darkbeer:
> 
> And where is obsesion and some of the other vetrans of this site,,,,,,,,come on girls,,,,,,,,I mean hey look at the number of views here.


I believe there was an agreement a long time ago that we didn't want this area of AT to loaded with threads of "hot" female archers. We had those here before, but they just hit with tons of pics that weren't even AT ladies. So I think the hunting thread and this thread...kept clean and with AT ladies only is as far as it will go.


----------



## Wheely

B'ville Hunter said:


> Are we talking archery or eye-candy? I kind of thought this was the ladies forum.


my exact thoughts, I am married so no need to be the eye candy anymore


----------



## YNGARCHER

dea dell'arco said:


> I believe there was an agreement a long time ago that we didn't want this area of AT to loaded with threads of "hot" female archers. We had those here before, but they just hit with tons of pics that weren't even AT ladies. So I think the hunting thread and this thread...kept clean and with AT ladies only is as far as it will go.


Agreed!


----------



## walle1

Hey guess what, you don,t have to click on the tread:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER

walle1 said:


> Hey guess what, you don,t have to click on the tread:wink:


You didn't have to start one in the women's forum either. If you wanted a different outcome you would have better luck in the bar. :wink: :tongue:


----------



## dea dell'arco

walle1 said:


> Hey guess what, you don,t have to click on the tread:wink:


Absolutely right. Just fair warning, if it gets out of hand the thread will get moved to mutantville by the mods.  Thats what I meant by agreement a long time ago.....


----------



## Huntin4Elk

*This is a forum for the Ladies.

The Ladies of Archery Talk should feel free to post pics of themselves here without any leg humping from the guys.

There is nothing wrong with putting a face to the names here so post up Ladies, Great pics so far....keep em coming.  


Guys..........I have no problem deleting posts, so please be respectful of the Ladies here and respectful of the fact that this is the LADIES FORUM.

Thank you
Huntin4elk
Womens Forum Mod*


----------



## YNGARCHER

Thanks Tam. Seems sometimes reminders are needed.


----------



## scooby3xs

AMEN, Tam!

Here is a pic of me from this weekend's NAA indoor nationals in Mass.


----------



## YNGARCHER

scooby3xs said:


> AMEN, Tam!
> 
> Here is a pic of me from this weekend's NAA indoor nationals in Mass.


That is a smoking target! :darkbeer:


----------



## Felicity

kinda hard to get a pick when I'm the one with the camera, but this one was taken at the 3rd leg of the IBO in Oregon.


----------



## Wheely

Huntin4Elk said:


> *This is a forum for the Ladies.
> 
> The Ladies of Archery Talk should feel free to post pics of themselves here without any leg humping from the guys.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with putting a face to the names here so post up Ladies, Great pics so far....keep em coming.
> 
> 
> Guys..........I have no problem deleting posts, so please be respectful of the Ladies here and respectful of the fact that this is the LADIES FORUM.
> 
> Thank you
> Huntin4elk
> Womens Forum Mod*


Thank you for that, when I first came here I felt a little like I was joining a dating service I really enjoy seeing all the other women with their bows and trophys.


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy

*Hey!*



walle1 said:


> This thread really took off, the pics are great but they seem to have taken the path of shooting form. Ladies just post pics of your self doing ant thing outdoors or all dressed up:darkbeer:
> 
> And where is obsesion and some of the other vetrans of this site,,,,,,,,come on girls,,,,,,,,I mean hey look at the number of views here.


Hey man this is a site for women, my girlfriend posts on here and really enjoys it. Dont ruin it for them. Its ok if you want to look but dont be a pervert. I think theirs many other websites that are made for guys to look at girls pictures. My girlfriend got me out of bed to show me that some guy is trying to get women to post pics on here. Thats not cool.


----------



## G33k

The boys are welcome to watch from the outside, but if they get out of hand, the glas will shoo them on out of here faster than you can imagine. WE are not fading flowers as much as "Big mouthed Broads"


----------



## De-Gurl

Here is my picture. This was taken last year at the beach. I look pretty much the same, maybe a little worse for the wear!!!:wink:


----------



## ctarcherygirl

Here I am at my first outdoor 3-d shoot this afternoon at our archery club we just joined. Didn't keep score, just trying to get used to judging yardages. Lot's of fun.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Thanks H4E. I love chatting with the guys, but I didn't want this thread to cause some of the women to shy away like it seemed to do that one other time. Seems like your little "reminder" let a few ladies get the "ok its safe to post" Thanks girl!


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> Thanks H4E. I love chatting with the guys, but I didn't want this thread to cause some of the women to shy away like it seemed to do that one other time. Seems like your little "reminder" let a few ladies get the "ok its safe to post" Thanks girl!




Anytime, gotta keep the boys in check.   


Here I am at our Mountain shoot last Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Here I am dressed up, hangin out with the boys at a freinds wedding.


----------



## Kafer

Here's a pic of from this weekend, this was shot at 70 meters.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

This is me & Junior my husband at ASA Augusta last year.


----------



## longerbow66

smurphy said:


> hubby took my pic when I got my first robin hood...seems like a good place to put a pic.
> 
> I shoot a Browning Micro Adrenaline (my first bow), had it for 2 weeks.
> 
> smurphysgirl


Congrads Smurphy!:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: That is so cool! way to go!


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy

*Sorry*

I wasnt trying to make anyone mad but my girlfriend kinda was thinking that since it said this was for women that the guys shouldnt be tryin to pick girls up and ect. it just made her not really want to post on here if it was getting used for the wrong reasons. I was just tryin to help but i guess you gals can handle it yourselves pretty well. lol 

Sorry


----------



## dea dell'arco

OhioBigBuckBoy said:


> I wasnt trying to make anyone mad but my girlfriend kinda was thinking that since it said this was for women that the guys shouldnt be tryin to pick girls up and ect. it just made her not really want to post on here if it was getting used for the wrong reasons. I was just tryin to help but i guess you gals can handle it yourselves pretty well. lol
> 
> Sorry


don't apologize. No one needs to apologize. Now if someone read H4E's post and came along and started cheerleading for more pics for all the wrong reasons.....they would need to apologize. Its nice that you said something for your girlfriend.


----------



## longerbow66

dea dell'arco said:


> don't apologize. No one needs to apologize. Now if someone read H4E's post and came along and started cheerleading for more pics for all the wrong reasons.....they would need to apologize. Its nice that you said something for your girlfriend.


I hope you where not talking about me I was cheerleading for sumurphy for her shot I am yet to shoot one of them and can't wait until I do! And I am:female:   Nice to see ya dea dell'arco:hug:


----------



## CountryWoman

Hey gals well since I know it is nice to have a face to go with the user name here is one of me during rifle season:wink: and one kind of dressy. I don't have any of me shooting my bow or even with my bow . . .but now that I realize that I will have one soon :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

longerbow66 said:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> I hope you where not talking about me I was cheerleading for sumurphy for her shot I am yet to shoot one of them and can't wait until I do! And I am:female:   Nice to see ya dea dell'arco:hug:


LOL! No when I said cheerleading, I didn't mean :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
I meant the good old "come on girls, keep posting" comments.


----------



## longerbow66

dea dell'arco said:


> LOL! No when I said cheerleading, I didn't mean :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I meant the good old "come on girls, keep posting" comments.


Happy Hump Day Dea and Ladies :darkbeer: :darkbeer: toast to us Women and all are love for Archery!! Post and have fun!


----------



## longerbow66

countrywoman said:


> Hey gals well since I know it is nice to have a face to go with the user name here is one of me during rifle season:wink: and one kind of dressy. I don't have any of me shooting my bow or even with my bow . . .but now that I realize that I will have one soon :wink:


Nice pic CW Good to see ya haveing fun!


----------



## Archery Ang

Here's mine from last April...hope to get some new ones this year once the weather cooperates...


----------



## CountryWoman

Pretty bow:wink: I adore the color purple


----------



## Archery Ang

Thanks! However, I've had that bow custom painted, and it's no longer purple!


----------



## mathewsgirl13

This is me, shooting my new Pink Hoyt Selena before a local 3-D shoot.


----------



## CountryWoman

longerbow66 said:


> Nice pic CW Good to see ya haveing fun!


I always have fun while I am hunting . . you would never tell that was the first deer I have ever gutted huh?



hoytgirl13 said:


> This is me, shooting my new Pink Hoyt Selena before a local 3-D shoot.


Pink looks good on ya :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Archery Ang said:


> Thanks! However, I've had that bow custom painted, and it's no longer purple!


That is cool what color is it now?


----------



## DCH3K

hoytgirl13 said:


> This is me, shooting my new Pink Hoyt Selena before a local 3-D shoot.


you look great!!! can you get some close up pics of your bow I really love the pink and want to get a better look I tried to talk my husband into letting me get the selena but he thought the protec would be better for me! :sad:


----------



## Archery Ang

It's red, white and blue, sorta...


----------



## mathewsgirl13

DCH3K said:


> you look great!!! can you get some close up pics of your bow I really love the pink and want to get a better look I tried to talk my husband into letting me get the selena but he thought the protec would be better for me! :sad:



Thank you!!

Go here.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=459952

And this is some close up pic of my bow.


----------



## CountryWoman

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


My kind of girl out shooting the bow with the jewlrey on:wink: I always have to remember to take my earings off though because I caught one when I released once at least it was a hook and came right out the way it was supposed to.


----------



## kittykat867

*Still Learning...*









My intro to Archery... April 06








New Bow. More to learn... 
View attachment Kids and I (2).BMP


Casey, Myself and My Hunting Buddy Gage..(My Beautiful Girl and My little Man):wink:


----------



## Poca

*Vegas 2007*

:tongue:


----------



## HoosierGrrl

*Here's my pics*

Here is my Bowtech Equalizer's Debut! Just got it last night!!!

And me with my favorite little guy-my nephew!!


----------



## G33k

Poca said:


> :tongue:


Ahhh, I was wondering if that was the Jesse mentioned below your name


----------



## bowhunter1

i think who ever it was that said something about pulling up their pants (tworacks) was so funny sorry noticed it myself im a guy but had to post on your ladies forum you ladies scare me!


----------



## blondstar

How do we scare you?


----------



## pooh bear

blondstar said:


> How do we scare you?



Yes, I would like to know the answer to this question also!


----------



## john09040

*ttt*

Im not scared I love seeing pics of the lovely who enjoy our sport and not pics of hot woman archers that dont even use archerytalk.Please keep the pics coming ladies your husbands are very lucky to have somone to enjoy archery with.


----------



## bowhunter1

not scare me like your thinking just that you all shoot better then me!lol:tongue:


----------



## G33k

You should be scared :wink:


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy

*Yep!*



john09040 said:


> Im not scared I love seeing pics of the lovely who enjoy our sport and not pics of hot woman archers that dont even use archerytalk.Please keep the pics coming ladies your husbands are very lucky to have somone to enjoy archery with.


I will have to say that i am a very lucky husband whos wife outshoots him lol. I couldnt be more proud of her for how well shes doing. I just got her a new Black Cherry Ignition because she had to have a bow for 3-D so im sure she will be posting pics of it soon.


----------



## PinkBow

*Archery Fun*

Here I am shooting my Pink Pearson Edge!  
thanks to Greg for taking some great pictures!!  
I have moved on now to a new ladies Generation II that is a magenta pink...I love it!!! :wink:
Ignore the date on that one, it was just last year.....I put new batteries in the camera and messed it all up  !!!


----------



## Guest

Great pictures Brandie! Your form looks great. Good luck in TX this weekend!


----------



## PinkBow

*Yea*

Hey pumpkin.....how are you????? I have missed you!! I jumped up to the big girls class this year and am shooing Womens Open.......... I have not done bad.....just not great ......but I am in Texas.... I have been shooting everyday and am going to kick some Texas butt....hehehehe or try really hard!!! Anyways are you still winning everything??? Little Miss IBO Champ!!!!!!


----------



## countrymama

*no archery ones yet*

Well, i'm too new to the sport to have any pics of me with a bow yet, but here's two non-archery ones, to put a face with the name. One is my first whitetail, just this past rifle season, and one of me and hubby.


----------



## Abnoba

*Newbie with pic*

I am new to this forum...but I will post a pic anyways. This is my daughter and I ready to go out last archery season.


----------



## Komi

*I Know I Am Not A Lady.....*

But here is so that the ladies don't feel so bad.


----------



## doe_eyes76

Well I thought I would post mine too. :wink:


----------



## pink camo

Jolynn Jones said:


> This is me & Junior my husband at ASA Augusta last year.


Awesome picture Jolynn!!! You two are so cool...it was so nice to meet you both this past weekend! Keep up the great shooting! :wink:


----------



## laut

*any Canadian female archer out ther ?*

Hay !! We need to see some Canadian female archer photo !!! Anyone from Saskatchewan ??:embara:


----------



## JAG

This is on another thread, but in case you missed it....

here's Hoytgirl13, Pink Camo, Hook 'em, JAG, and Sooner Girl

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p3/missscd34/IMG_2917.jpg


----------



## Jolynn Jones

yes, it was nice to formally meet you Pink Camo, i had a great time. Got another couple of picts to post. 

1st one is me & Brandie-we both shoot for Pearson. 

2nd is the group I shot with at the ASA Paris, Tx ProAM. 

3rd is AT Chat girls! 

4th is Me and Ben St Cyr- a new 3D shooter-his 1st ProAm. 

5th is the lovely Pink Camo (which we are all secretly green with envy of) flanked by her husband on the right and Greg Nielsen on the left!


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Hey Jolynn, who is the girl with the glass on top of her hat that you shot with? She looks familiar, but I can't remember her name...


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Melissa Sparks is her name Hoytgirl. She was a good person to shoot with especially when your having as bad of a day as i was on sat.  But Sun was good!:wink: So i'm not complaining! Jolynn


----------



## huntinghippie

*MrsHippi shooting her Phoenix*

We were shooting at a friends cabin in northern MI. Here a pic of MrsHippi shooting her Phoenix. The hardware is not anodized because...... :embara: she won't let me touch her bow now that it's together and she's dialed in. :wink:


----------



## archerprincess

*sorry*

my pics will hopefuly be on here soon


----------



## stormycindy

Is that bow really short (riser height)? I've never seen one like that, but then again, I am new to archery and haven't seen all that's out there so pardon my ignorance. 

Can you tell me about that bow? It's very unique.


----------



## MrsHippi

That's me shooting my Monster Bows Phoenix. My husband and I own the company. We're pretty new as far as a company goes but been into archery a long time. The riser itself is 38". The bow by itslef weighs only 3 1/2 pounds. It's capable of up to 90% let-off and has a rock solid back wall. I get comments all the time about how I can hold it back so steady so long while I'm aiming. :wink: It's very quiet and incredibly smooth drawing. It has an IBO of 300 fps so it zings an arrow pretty fast. It has an 8 1/2" brace height so it's also very forgiving. I don't want to sound like an "AD" or something but I really do like my bow. LOL The unique things about it is that it has a shoot through system and absolutely no cams anywhere. That always raises an eyebrow for people. Haha...You can check us out at monsterbows.com if you'd like. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## smurphysgirl

longerbow66 said:


> Congrads Smurphy!:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: That is so cool! way to go!



Thanks longerbow66! 

I have to say... this website has really encouraged me as a female, just starting in archery. None of my friends do this...hubby's friends-yes...mine-no. Actually on days that I'm fired up about practicing or whatever and I'm talking archery...I get the OK  look from friends! They just don't know what they are missing out on! LOL

Can't wait to get involved in competitions, You all look great in your pics, makes me want to get out there and compete! :bolt: :archery:


----------



## G33k

This is me (on the left) and Gussy on the right. She was shooting and I was coaching 


She was a friend from high school that I am helping to learn to shoot. We are having a great time and going to be traveling together to several tournaments.


----------



## dannyboone

*here is my girl*

this is my girlfriend and her new 07 Hoyt Trykon, just out in the yard goofing off,she is just a beginner i am getting her broke in, she loves to shoot!!


----------



## stormycindy

Wow, I went to your website, did you both engineer and test the design by yourselves? I think thats just awesome! I would love to shoot one of those and see what its like!

Cindy




MrsHippi said:


> That's me shooting my Monster Bows Phoenix. My husband and I own the company. We're pretty new as far as a company goes but been into archery a long time. The riser itself is 38". The bow by itslef weighs only 3 1/2 pounds. It's capable of up to 90% let-off and has a rock solid back wall. I get comments all the time about how I can hold it back so steady so long while I'm aiming. :wink: It's very quiet and incredibly smooth drawing. It has an IBO of 300 fps so it zings an arrow pretty fast. It has an 8 1/2" brace height so it's also very forgiving. I don't want to sound like an "AD" or something but I really do like my bow. LOL The unique things about it is that it has a shoot through system and absolutely no cams anywhere. That always raises an eyebrow for people. Haha...You can check us out at monsterbows.com if you'd like. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## stormycindy

I always get the 'look' too, so I don't even talk about archery anymore with girls. One of my girlfriends had no clue what a compound bow was. I was trying to tell her its a bow (and arrow), archery - you know! 

My best girlfriend, however, likes being my scorekeeper at the 3D shoots, and she tried to shoot my bow last weekend, she works out and lifts weights 6 days a week, but she couldn't pull my 45# bow, our draw length might be about the same. She was like freaked that she couldn't pull it. So, I explained to her, there's a technique (your form) and 1st time you pull it, you might have to use both arms, push with the bow arm, pull the string with the other arm, she couldn't do it. Then, I told her, whatever you do, DO NOT TOUCH THE TRIGGER ON THE RELEASE UNTIL I TELL YOU TO, she accidentally hit it, and shot a blind arrow into the woods, and punched herself in the nose! We both laughed hysterically, but she said it hurt!!:mg: 

So, next time, she said she'll try it when her shoulder isn't so sore from working out the day before. I think no matter how much you work out, you don't use the same muscles as the bow-pulling muscle, she was convinced she works out every single muscle on her body. She's way stronger than me, and she couldn't believe she couldn't pull it.

I want her to get into archery (she won't hunt), but I'm not sure she'll want to allocated her hard-earned money towards this expensive hobby. I'm hoping though someday she'll change her mind when she shoots her first target! :wink: 

I'm also glad I this forum to talk to you girls about archery too!!! 







smurphysgirl said:


> Thanks longerbow66!
> 
> I have to say... this website has really encouraged me as a female, just starting in archery. None of my friends do this...hubby's friends-yes...mine-no. Actually on days that I'm fired up about practicing or whatever and I'm talking archery...I get the OK  look from friends! They just don't know what they are missing out on! LOL
> 
> Can't wait to get involved in competitions, You all look great in your pics, makes me want to get out there and compete! :bolt: :archery:


----------



## MrsHippi

I would love to take the credit but my hubby is the engineer. We have a partner in Canada also...he goes by Bowbob on our site. My hubby designed it, drew it up and makes it in the machine. He also designed all of the hardware on the bow...everything from the hinges to the saddles. We also make all our own strings and cables. We did do all of the testing also. Well, he did. My official title is "Office manager"..LOL I went to college all those years for Nursing and now I'm the "office manager!" LOL I am still an R.N. though also. 

Where are you located. I know most of the people who already have their bow are more then happy to let others try it out but we don't have any at dealers yet only because we have many many many orders that are still waiting to be filled and we want to get those out before we have to worry about responsibilities to dealers and such. That will happen relatively soon. though. 

It is a nice shooting bow. Hardly makes any nose at all. Some don't seem like they make any at all!  It's great for women too IMO because it's so light and easy to hold back. I'd love you to try one out too someday. Hope that gets to happen. :wink:


----------



## madtox

Mrs. Hippie is right on about how quiet this bow is. Ran into Mikie Day last summer and got to shoot his bow. I actually stood in front of him shooting (off to the side) to get an animal's perspective. Not a sound out of that bow. Yes it would make a great womens bow because of the weight, smoothness of draw, and easy holding ability. Jim


----------



## Dangasaur

MrsHippi said:


> I would love to take the credit but my hubby is the engineer. We have a partner in Canada also...he goes by Bowbob on our site. My hubby designed it, drew it up and makes it in the machine. He also designed all of the hardware on the bow...everything from the hinges to the saddles. We also make all our own strings and cables. We did do all of the testing also. Well, he did. My official title is "Office manager"..LOL I went to college all those years for Nursing and now I'm the "office manager!" LOL I am still an R.N. though also.
> 
> Where are you located. I know most of the people who already have their bow are more then happy to let others try it out but we don't have any at dealers yet only because we have many many many orders that are still waiting to be filled and we want to get those out before we have to worry about responsibilities to dealers and such. That will happen relatively soon. though.
> 
> It is a nice shooting bow. Hardly makes any nose at all. Some don't seem like they make any at all!  It's great for women too IMO because it's so light and easy to hold back. I'd love you to try one out too someday. Hope that gets to happen. :wink:



Any ladies in or near KC that want to shoot a Monster I have one available. You can also visit the Monster Bows forums and check out "test drive" locations.


----------



## G33k

How about testing driving it out to California? Or Redding, yall gonna be in Redding.


----------



## Wheely

I am just south of Redding, when is that shoot?


----------



## bullseyevixen

haha those pics are great. yeah def a good way to pick up some hot archer boys... (too bad I'm married haha) BUT once my form is better and I'm not such a novice, I'll add my own pics. haha




www.sportskool.com


----------



## CountryWoman

You can alway just post a "dressed up" picture or just one of you holding your bow? :wink: Lookin forward to more faces to go along with usernames my face is on the top of page 3 of this thread :wink: and i am not even holding my wonderful bow.


----------



## la.basscat

*Pic help*

I have a awsome picture of my wife and I shooting but it's too large for this forum. If some one could help me post it please pm me with your e-mail and I'll send it to you. Doug


----------



## la.basscat

*Susan and Doug*


----------



## stormycindy

You can resize your pictures using any picture editing program. There should be an option (if you right click on the picture), to "open with" ... choose Microsoft Office Picture Manager, once you open it, edit the picture, choose resize.. then resize until you get to about 200 x 300 resolution (or close to that) or 10% - 20% of the original picture, save the picture under some other name so you don't ruin your original picture, then upload the new resized photo, it will be smaller for uploading to this site, if its not small enough, go through those steps above (again) and resize a little smaller.


Hope that helps,
Cindy




la.basscat said:


> I have a awsome picture of my wife and I shooting but it's too large for this forum. If some one could help me post it please pm me with your e-mail and I'll send it to you. Doug


----------



## MissMary49

Here is a Pic I took today, probly not the most flattering shot. Setting the timer isnt fun after a while. I need to set aside time to get good shooting photos, I have no good ones. There is no one to take them- As us women seem to always be the one snapping them! 
Then, the only proof I have of me at Vegas this year, via my camera phone.
And last, a kind of fun casual, getting ready to go out pic. Camera phone again.


----------



## stormycindy

These are great pictures! I know what you mean about taking pictures, I am always the one with the camera too!





MissMary49 said:


> Here is a Pic I took today, probly not the most flattering shot. Setting the timer isnt fun after a while. I need to set aside time to get good shooting photos, I have no good ones. There is no one to take them- As us women seem to always be the one snapping them!
> Then, the only proof I have of me at Vegas this year, via my camera phone.
> And last, a kind of fun casual, getting ready to go out pic. Camera phone again.


----------



## MissMary49

Hah, did anyone pay attention to the number of views this thread has?


----------



## phillygunns

MissMary, after seeing those pictures of you I find it really hard to believe no one would want to take your photo. I would waste at least two rolls. :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Huntin4Elk said:


> *This is a forum for the Ladies.
> 
> The Ladies of Archery Talk should feel free to post pics of themselves here without any leg humping from the guys.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with putting a face to the names here so post up Ladies, Great pics so far....keep em coming.
> 
> 
> Guys..........I have no problem deleting posts, so please be respectful of the Ladies here and respectful of the fact that this is the LADIES FORUM.
> 
> Thank you
> Huntin4elk
> Womens Forum Mod*


Friendly Reminder:wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

countrywoman said:


> Friendly Reminder:wink:



Yeppers. :wink:


----------



## MissMary49

Thanks Ladies; It's always nice to be appreciated as a fellow Archer, and not a Leg. :wink: 

Here are some more fun ones I took today, and to share our nice sunny weather!!! I had to take them in the shade or I was all a glow. OK I'm done. Anyone else?


----------



## CountryWoman

MissMary49 said:


> Thanks Ladies; It's always nice to be appreciated as a fellow Archer, and not a Leg. :wink:
> 
> Here are some more fun ones I took today, and to share our nice sunny weather!!! I had to take them in the shade or I was all a glow. OK I'm done. Anyone else?


These are good :wink: I really need to get my camera out when we are shooting but I usually am like "I am not taking a picture of me in this outfit or with my hair like this or . . . . "


----------



## MissMary49

LOL!! I feel ya!!!
Except forget the non-fattering shooting shirts or hair-rrors, I forgot about the "camera adds 10lbs" law! So I need to drop 15 next photo shoot to be realistic!! I was excited when I lost a lot of weight at Vegas, and good ol home cooking gave it back- and then some. So now I felt like I was looking at a ukey: marshmellow trying to shoot a fine-tuned compound bow. Forget ca-nkles, I cant stop laughing at my thass! I know this may sound cruel, but Im on the ground laughing, so no harm done!  
Thats my goal in life; if thats all I got, then hey, I might as well sport it with a laugh or smile. Ahhh, the joys of being a woman..  Just dont forget to smile!!! :wink: 

So suck it up and get some picutres girl!! It will be over before you know it


----------



## coues hunter

MissMary49 said:


> LOL!! I feel ya!!!
> Except forget the non-fattering shooting shirts or hair-rrors, I forgot about the "camera adds 10lbs" law! So I need to drop 15 next photo shoot to be realistic!! I was excited when I lost a lot of weight at Vegas, and good ol home cooking gave it back- and then some. So now I felt like I was looking at a ukey: marshmellow trying to shoot a fine-tuned compound bow. Forget ca-nkles, I cant stop laughing at my thass! I know this may sound cruel, but Im on the ground laughing, so no harm done!
> Thats my goal in life; if thats all I got, then hey, I might as well sport it with a laugh or smile. Ahhh, the joys of being a woman..  Just dont forget to smile!!! :wink:
> 
> So suck it up and get some picutres girl!! It will be over before you know it


You look good to me:wink: but we are always hardest on ourselves.I did post a pic of me gutting my deer this year(rifle tag) on the top of page three but two kiddos has done more to my . . . .thass then I like to share, I have been running alot but so far no change. Soon though . . .pictures I mean :wink:

Okay Okay I need to look who I am signed in under this is *countrywoman*:wink: I had to come in and edit and let ya know who I am


----------



## CountryWoman

didn't even realize my hubby had been in here since I had.


----------



## QueenofDiamonds

*Just want to say hello*

Hey all you girls just wanted to let you know that I think all of you are very pretty girls and you all have put up some nice pics of yourselves and families. I will eventually post some pics when I get the rest of my accessories for my bow:wink: I am just learning so it is taking me a little time to figure out what I need. But anyway don't want to bore you girls keep shooting and have fun......:tongue: 


April :wolf:


----------



## MissMary49

Glad to hear! We all started somewhere. Hug your bare bow! I know it seems boaring and silly. But I might sorta maybe have a picture somewhere of me holding my bow the first day I got it. With nothing on it. So you wouldnt be the first! 

I know, I know, who does that? Right?


----------



## LEADWORKS

My wife "Chiamomma" doesn't come on here much, so I'll post for her. This is a pic I just took of her and her '04 Hoyt Vipertec shooting outside at the state indoor championships last month. I have to say that is a sweet bow, I'm almost jealous. It is a short draw bow, but it doesn't skimp on any features. Got it here on Archerytalk classifieds, one of our best purchases ever.


P.S. To the dudes, no leg humping :uzi: :set1_punch:


----------



## CountryWoman

Here is a picture of me and the hubby(coues hunter) I got taken today. Still working on getting one with my bow :wink:


----------



## queenie3232

countrywoman said:


> Here is a picture of me and the hubby(coues hunter) I got taken today. Still working on getting one with my bow :wink:


AWWWW SOOO CUTE!!:wav:


----------



## RyanH

MissMary49 said:


> LOL!! I feel ya!!!
> Except forget the non-fattering shooting shirts or hair-rrors, I forgot about the "camera adds 10lbs" law! So I need to drop 15 next photo shoot to be realistic!! I was excited when I lost a lot of weight at Vegas, and good ol home cooking gave it back- and then some. So now I felt like I was looking at a ukey: marshmellow trying to shoot a fine-tuned compound bow. Forget ca-nkles, I cant stop laughing at my thass! I know this may sound cruel, but Im on the ground laughing, so no harm done!
> Thats my goal in life; if thats all I got, then hey, I might as well sport it with a laugh or smile. Ahhh, the joys of being a woman..  Just dont forget to smile!!! :wink:
> 
> So suck it up and get some picutres girl!! It will be over before you know it




Your crazy, you look very good!


----------



## CountryWoman

queenie3232 said:


> AWWWW SOOO CUTE!!:wav:


Thanks :wink:


----------



## midevilarcher

P.S. To the dudes, no leg humping :uzi: :set1_punch:

oh that is funny had a friend on here last night looking at the pic's and was telling me how hot ya'll were and i need to look.:slice:


----------



## G33k

MissMary49 said:


> Thanks Ladies; It's always nice to be appreciated as a fellow Archer, and not a Leg. :wink:
> 
> Here are some more fun ones I took today, and to share our nice sunny weather!!! I had to take them in the shade or I was all a glow. OK I'm done. Anyone else?


Where did you get the shirt?


----------



## sennebec

MissMary49 said:


> LOL!! I feel ya!!!
> Except forget the non-fattering shooting shirts or hair-rrors, I forgot about the "camera adds 10lbs" law! So I need to drop 15 next photo shoot to be realistic!! I was excited when I lost a lot of weight at Vegas, and good ol home cooking gave it back- and then some. So now I felt like I was looking at a ukey: marshmellow trying to shoot a fine-tuned compound bow. Forget ca-nkles, I cant stop laughing at my thass! I know this may sound cruel, but Im on the ground laughing, so no harm done!
> Thats my goal in life; if thats all I got, then hey, I might as well sport it with a laugh or smile. Ahhh, the joys of being a woman..  Just dont forget to smile!!! :wink:
> 
> So suck it up and get some picutres girl!! It will be over before you know it


you're too funny MM! 
hey! what about the many pounds my winter clothes add to my 5'4" frame?!  
(my pic is towards the bottom of page one)

i guess i'll just have to post a new picture of me with my brandee new mathews prestige... when the weather warms up


----------



## MissMary49

*G33K:* you talking about my martin one? I have a goodbad habbit of giving things a personal touch. I took a zip-up and covered the logo on it by putting the martin logo on it, and gave it a girly twist and coated the logo in tiny clear glass beads (like the stuff that covers plastic fruit around christmas time)that make it look reflective.
I also jazzed up my quiver a smidge.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=481163
and I also took the martin babydoll shirt and ran small rhinestones in a border around the logo. There isnt a very good market for archery stuff for us girls, ya know?
Is that answer you were looking for?

*sennebec: *I feel ya, except Im only 5'2''!


----------



## G33k

MissMary49 said:


> *G33K:*
> Is that answer you were looking for?


Thank you yes. I like that it has Martin on it but would be very easy to shoot in. I swim in my martin shirt and wish I had something like what you have (actually all the M4L girls wish we have that shirt haha). But where did you get the Iron on?


Here is a picture of me and my P3 that my mom snapped for me real quick. I still have to put my awesome Tronjo Grip on it and get some matching Strings. But I am having so much fun with the compound. I love shooting recurve but the compound is just about having fun.


----------



## G33k

I am not sure about anything 'official' but I am sure you could sell us a few 'black market' Martin Shirts.


----------



## MissMary49

Cute pic! you are very pretty. (matching P3's, right? ) Well you can get the blank sheets that feed into your computer printer at any craft store, just make sure you get the white sheets for dark fabrics, not clear or the image will dissappear against the color fabric. Unless they think I should design for them and you wouldnt have to make it!..... 

Half done; background showing thru so thats when I thought to cover it with the shimmery:
http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/6563/halfwo8.jpg


----------



## G33k

Our posts got swapped. Yes our P3s matching so we could be like sisters !! Haha, if you are at any NAA USAT events I would love to get some shirts.


----------



## MissMary49

Sounds good! I will try to pencil one in!


----------



## xxclaro

Wow, some of you girls can flat out shoot! My wife has expressed an interest in archery for some time, and I came here to find info on womens bows but couldn't resist this thread:embara: If all women can shoot like that, maybe I'd better practice for a few more months first, so she doesn't outshoot me by the end of the first week. Hopefully she'll let me post pics of her when she gets her bow.


----------



## G33k

well AZ cup is in 4 days, then two weeks later is Texas Shootout, Some time inMay you can fly down for the Compound World Team Trials ( I will be volunteering but maybe I will shoot it too, hmmmm) Then in June is FITA field Championships in Spokane, WA.

But you can also come down for Redding in the Beginning of May.


----------



## G33k

xxclaro said:


> Hopefully she'll let me post pics of her when she gets her bow.


Tell her to get her tushy in here and post it herself


----------



## CountryWoman

G33k said:


> well AZ cup is in 4 days, then two weeks later is Texas Shootout, Some time inMay you can fly down for the Compound World Team Trials ( I will be volunteering but maybe I will shoot it too, hmmmm) Then in June is FITA field Championships in Spokane, WA.
> 
> But you can also come down for Redding in the Beginning of May.


The AZ cup is in phoenix? We are going to try and make it up saturday to watch everyone. We will have to look for ya, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## G33k

Yep, I will be down in the recurve section, come and say hi.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

If I humbly said I've enjoyed this thread, and seeing you ladies with the bows would you call me an...


----------



## MissMary49

Its better to keep quiet and thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt. 
:fish:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

MissMary49 said:


> Its better to keep quiet and thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
> :fish:



H4E calls me "the wise one" though.:sad:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well I just want to say to all the ladie, the pics look great..Here is a pic of me from last August. http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/100_0283.jpg I need to get some new pics and probably will at our next tournament, so you can see me shooting at 7 months preg....:mg: So I don't know how much longer I will be shootin this yr. but I am gonna try to shoot up till baby decided she wants to show up. And here is also a pic of me and my hubby.. http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/100_0271.jpg


----------



## Huntin4Elk

2005Ultramag said:


> H4E calls me "the wise one" though.:sad:


You are a wise one..............and I won't call you and Old Leghumper. :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

Awesome pictures!



kimmiedawn said:


> Well I just want to say to all the ladie, the pics look great..Here is a pic of me from last August. http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/100_0283.jpg I need to get some new pics and probably will at our next tournament, so you can see me shooting at 7 months preg....:mg: So I don't know how much longer I will be shootin this yr. but I am gonna try to shoot up till baby decided she wants to show up. And here is also a pic of me and my hubby.. http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/100_0271.jpg


----------



## Kal

My wife rides Bikes with me and will shoot Pistol competitions if it is warm out. 
I hope I can get her into shooting a Bow, Just got to find the right one that will be easy for her to learn on. I think if she does well at first she will stay with it. Other sports that she has had a tuff start in she gave up quickly.

Would also help greatly if she could get to shoot with other women,
I will have to ask around.


----------



## singingarcher

*well....*

this is me!


----------



## ar35shooterjld

*my bow*

I must say i love my bow, an ar35SD with neon pink.green strings. Here I am yesterday at Oconee, my second shoot ever. I will take better shots of my bow for later but here is one.
janice


----------



## pink camo

Great pics y'all...thanks for sharin'!! :wink:


----------



## bowtech girl

Practicing from my tree stand for spring black bears!


----------



## longerbow66

countrywoman said:


> Here is a picture of me and the hubby(coues hunter) I got taken today. Still working on getting one with my bow :wink:


That is a sweet pic of you 2 very nice buck in the back grown to!


----------



## CountryWoman

longerbow66 said:


> That is a sweet pic of you 2 very nice buck in the back grown to!


Thanks :wink: I liked that pic alot I got it blown up some the other day to frame. I will tell CH that you said  he is pretty proud of his coues. The rule in this house is that if he wants another mount on the wall it has to be bigger or comparable for any other species . . .reasonable huh?:wink: I am slightly worried that may happen this year(as I am every year) but thats okay:wink:


----------



## longerbow66

countrywoman said:


> Thanks :wink: I liked that pic alot I got it blown up some the other day to frame. I will tell CH that you said  he is pretty proud of his coues. The rule in this house is that if he wants another mount on the wall it has to be bigger or comparable for any other species . . .reasonable huh?:wink: I am slightly worried that may happen this year(as I am every year) but thats okay:wink:


The bigger the better I always say!:wink: Tell him good luck!


----------



## CountryWoman

Well I finally got around to getting some pictures with my bow:wink: here they are.


----------



## JAG

*last weekend*

Here's one of me and my target bow, can't really see it here.. but i do have purple, yellow and black on my wrist strap and my arrows.. I needed some bling!


----------



## CountryWoman

Purple . . .I adore it  Good picture of you :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

Very cool pictures!!! Nice form!




countrywoman said:


> Well I finally got around to getting some pictures with my bow:wink: here they are.


----------



## CountryWoman

stormycindy said:


> Very cool pictures!!! Nice form!


Thanks I have been really working on it . .for awhile I was more focused on building up strength and now I am trying to correct all my little bad habits


----------



## Laura

*Me!*

So i took part in my first competition this weekend - I'm in light pink:


----------



## Dead Center

Laura
So how did you like your first competition? It's an awsome feeling isn't it? I just took my daugther to her 2nd 3-d shoot this past weekend and so far she is loving it. She's only 8 years old but she shows a strong desire to shoot. 
By the picture it looks like you had a great time, So how did you shoot for the day?

Remember when all else fails a bad day of shooting is still better than a good day at work.


----------



## Just 1 More

ar35shooterjld said:


> I must say i love my bow, an ar35SD with neon pink.green strings. Here I am yesterday at Oconee, my second shoot ever. I will take better shots of my bow for later but here is one.
> janice


WOW... now i'm really sorry I missed that shoot :wink:


----------



## longerbow66

11 on the moose at 45 yards.


----------



## longerbow66

Mine is the purple and black fleches.


----------



## mathewsgirl13

This is a picture from this past weekend at a 3-d shoot our bow shop held..

The pink is mine and the red is my hubbies

This is a low 12 target at about 30 yards.


----------



## Sooner Girl

hoytgirl13 said:


> This is a picture from this past weekend at a 3-d shoot our bow shop held..
> 
> The pink is mine and the red is my hubbies
> 
> This is a low 12 target at about 30 yards.


Nice Shot, I am shooting tomorrow, I haven't got to shoot in about 3 weeks


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Sooner Girl said:


> Nice Shot, I am shooting tomorrow, I haven't got to shoot in about 3 weeks


The next few weeks are full for me!!

20th ASA State Qualifier
27th " "
2-3 THE State Ok
9th On Target Archery Shoot
17th ASA State Qualifer

I am going to be tired!!


----------



## Sooner Girl

hoytgirl13 said:


> The next few weeks are full for me!!
> 
> 20th ASA State Qualifier
> 27th " "
> 2-3 THE State Ok
> 9th On Target Archery Shoot
> 17th ASA State Qualifer
> 
> I am going to be tired!!


I think I work the weekend of the T.H.E. Shoot


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Sooner Girl said:


> I think I work the weekend of the T.H.E. Shoot


Well that just stinks!!!:sad:


----------



## CountryWoman

longerbow66 said:


> Mine is the purple and black fleches.


Great pics LB :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

hoytgirl13 said:


> This is a picture from this past weekend at a 3-d shoot our bow shop held..
> 
> The pink is mine and the red is my hubbies
> 
> This is a low 12 target at about 30 yards.


Cool shot love the jackalope target


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker

OhioBigBuckBoy said:


> I wasnt trying to make anyone mad but my girlfriend kinda was thinking that since it said this was for women that the guys shouldnt be tryin to pick girls up and ect. it just made her not really want to post on here if it was getting used for the wrong reasons. I was just tryin to help but i guess you gals can handle it yourselves pretty well. lol
> 
> Sorry


Did the offensive posts get deleted?
Because I do not see any guys here trying to pick up on girls. ????


----------



## firstcoueswas80

not to be a "leg humper" but there are some very good looking girls on this site! shooting bows none the less! very nice ladies!


----------



## Wheely

firstcoueswas80 said:


> not to be a "leg humper" but there are some very good looking girls on this site! shooting bows none the less! very nice ladies!


Yeah, I was having a bad day, now that I look back, I am not offended.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Here is a picture from my recent trip to North Carolina to shoot with Bowtie, Lucky, Jarlicker, Macaholic and Fast Eddie. 

This is the field archery range that bowtie set up behind his place.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

One more................me and Eddie.


----------



## Roverfan

*Very Nice*

glad to see so many women enjoying archery. My wife had gotten into it some years back, then with the 4 additions to our family had lost the time.am trying once again to convince her to pick it up, but to no avail!!!1 as my 2 sons are now decent archers and accomplished woodsmen and my young daughters too showing tons of interest, it would be a great way to spend some family time!!!!! Any suggestions to pursuade her???:sad:


----------



## CountryWoman

No good ideas for ya but but good luck

maybe it will just be good "dad" time and she can get some nice alone time :wink:


----------



## longerbow66

Nice Pics Tam Gee I love that Bow it is so pretty


----------



## Tamerlane Girl

*Nice pics, everyone!*

A few of my own. I just got this bow a couple months ago and I love love love it. 1968 Bear Tamerlane. 50# draw, very comfy and quiet. Like driving a big ole Cadillac.


----------



## longerbow66

Tamerlane Girl said:


> A few of my own. I just got this bow a couple months ago and I love love love it. 1968 Bear Tamerlane. 50# draw, very comfy and quiet. Like driving a big ole Cadillac.


That is a very cool bow!With cables stings very sweet! Are planning on hunting with it?


----------



## Wheely

Roverfan said:


> glad to see so many women enjoying archery. My wife had gotten into it some years back, then with the 4 additions to our family had lost the time.am trying once again to convince her to pick it up, but to no avail!!!1 as my 2 sons are now decent archers and accomplished woodsmen and my young daughters too showing tons of interest, it would be a great way to spend some family time!!!!! Any suggestions to pursuade her???:sad:


Can't help ya here, I am trying to get my husband into it. He keeps telling me he is going to try it, but won't even go to the shoots with me yet. Maybe someday, but for now, I am just enjoying "my time" :teeth:


----------



## MissMary49

Wheels3 said:


> Can't help ya here, I am trying to get my husband into it. He keeps telling me he is going to try it, but won't even go to the shoots with me yet. Maybe someday, but for now, I am just enjoying "my time" :teeth:


wow girl! thats awesome you are one of the few ''independant shooters'' that i have ran across! high 5 to ya from another one :high5:


----------



## Glock17

*G33k*

G33K, I just have to say you have very beautiful hair. 

I mean that in a not trying to pickup on you, Im a happily married to an attractive woman, just a sucker for long hair way. 

Great to see all the ladies shooting, my wife shoots a little in the summer but we dont get to shoot 3D together due to our disabled daughter (health is such that we cant take her) but she is very supportive of me competeing. 

Excuse the post, I know this forum is for our women archers, and at 6'2" 210 lbs and very male I guess I am breaking the rules.......


----------



## MissMary49

Huntin4Elk said:


> One more................me and Eddie.


Very nice Pics! It looks so nice over at his place, its so.. green!!


----------



## chambers7867

I know i might get hasseled for posting here but anywho, i was woundering what is the common draw weight for a girl and maybe even brace height. i want to get my girlfriend into shooting but the only 2 bows i have (my pse and hoyt) are setup for me at 28'' and 60lbs. i know she has to go to the archery shop and get her own draw length and weight checked out. but a starting point wouldnt hurt.


----------



## JAG

chambers7867 said:


> I know i might get hasseled for posting here but anywho, i was woundering what is the common draw weight for a girl and maybe even brace height. i want to get my girlfriend into shooting but the only 2 bows i have (my pse and hoyt) are setup for me at 28'' and 60lbs. i know she has to go to the archery shop and get her own draw length and weight checked out. but a starting point wouldnt hurt.


i would suggest getting something 30-40# she doesnt need to hurt herself or develop bad habits learning to draw.. start around 30 and go up as she progresses.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Tight Group...*



JandinA2 said:


> I will get pictures of my form this weekend!


Tight group


----------



## BlackArcher

*Nice...*

..Form Looks like you are well balanced for a perfect shot...Did you hit what you were aiming at?




Huntin4Elk said:


> Anytime, gotta keep the boys in check.
> 
> 
> Here I am at our Mountain shoot last Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BlackArcher said:


> ..Form Looks like you are well balanced for a perfect shot...Did you hit what you were aiming at?


LMAO..............Heck that was a year ago. I'm lucky I remember what I did yesterday. :chortle:

Who knows, I think I shot okay at that shoot. It was a little chilly that weekend.


----------



## pink camo

JAG said:


> i would suggest getting something 30-40# she doesnt need to hurt herself or develop bad habits learning to draw.. start around 30 and go up as she progresses.


I agree...unless she's a total stud! :wink: I was so surprised at the muscles that I didn't even know I had.....or didn't have!  It doesn't take long to work up though. Is she planning on hunting?...if so, she has to get up to #40 before Oct....which is totally "do-able".


----------



## Tamerlane Girl

*I'm just a target shooter*



longerbow66 said:


> That is a very cool bow!With cables stings very sweet! Are planning on hunting with it?


I have nothing against hunting, it's just not my thing. Besides, the bow is pretty danged slow. It would have to be a very cooperative critter for me to be able to shoot it ;-)


----------



## Tamerlane Girl

JAG said:


> i would suggest getting something 30-40# she doesnt need to hurt herself or develop bad habits learning to draw.. start around 30 and go up as she progresses.


i started on a recurve at 25# and am up to 48-50# on my compound. it didn't take long to get a lot stronger.


----------



## Felicity

Picture from this past weekend at the R-100


----------



## JAG

You hit the apple!! WOW!


----------



## Felicity

Yep I hit the apple it was just a bit over 30 yards.


----------



## Felicity

my daughter sighting in her new bow!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

Great pics Felicity :wink: thanks for sharing . . .great fruit shot and a very pretty daughter


----------



## Wheely

MissMary49 said:


> wow girl! thats awesome you are one of the few ''independant shooters'' that i have ran across! high 5 to ya from another one :high5:


Thanks, I am not totally independant. I found me a couple buddies to shoot with. I am not brave enough to go it totally alone. :wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Felicity said:


> my daughter sighting in her new bow!!!


the rubber tube looks a little short...IMO


----------



## Hemingway

redneckarcher29 said:


> the rubber tube looks a little short...IMO


more than likely it's just that the draw weight is pretty low.


----------



## Jeff Williams

*Ladies ( Looking For Ladies To Join Pro Staff) Need To Be Outgoing*

PM sent

Thanks
Huntin4elk
Mod


----------



## MissMary49

Wheels3 said:


> Thanks, I am not totally independant. I found me a couple buddies to shoot with. I am not brave enough to go it totally alone. :wink:


yeah, i have my carpooling buddies for going to shoots, but no honey bears to help me out or give support/encouragement for that matter. i got you girls out there, thats all that matters! :wink:


----------



## tradbowgirl

Hmm... I have no pics of me and my bow, but I have pics of me and the quiver I made and soon I'll get pics with my new bow :teeth: 

#1 - The bow stand my boyfriend made for me with my recurve
#2 - He also made me a target stand (that's the back of it), he rocks
#3 - Finally here's me with the quiver I made:


----------



## Buellhunter

Here is my wife with a new Cardiac
She isn't an archer yet but i did get her to wear camo and hold a bow
I'm still working on it.


----------



## jeff nicholls

Dave: Are you a ASAT dealer also your website doesnt say that but I see a lot of ASAT on the racks and table with you lovely wife. Good Luck with the new shop.


----------



## Buellhunter

I have some ASAT stuff on hand.
Whatcha looking for?


----------



## longerbow66

Felicity said:


> Picture from this past weekend at the R-100


Sweet shooting I love shooting those targets! It was a blast didn't make it this year but wanted to!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

My wife wants to get into shooting and I want to do the best I can to make it fun for her. Any sug?


----------



## Glamgirrl

*Me & my Kodiak*

Here's a pic of me with my 48# Kodiak Hunter...it shoots really nice(at least it does when I'm having a good day! LOL)
Got me 1st place at my last tournie anyway!


----------



## archick

*Mabuhay(hello) from the Philippines!*

Shot taken when I was still learning...now...I'm a toxophilite!!!:wink:


----------



## Gunfighter45

I have a new lady archer in the house.... I think? "LOL"
This is my wife and her first bow... shes only been shooting less than a week.
I'm trying to get her to join the site.........


----------



## CountryWoman

Gunfighter45 said:


> I have a new lady archer in the house.... I think? "LOL"
> This is my wife and her first bow... shes only been shooting less than a week.
> I'm trying to get her to join the site.........


That is cool:wink: glad she is trying it out hopefully she will come to love it as much as alot of women do. Tell her she needs to join us over here sometime :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Well here is another one of the hubby(coues hunter) and I :wink: at a friend's wedding this last weekend. I need to get some new archery ones soon The weather has been pretty good in the evenings and we have been shooting alot lately (without the camera:lol getting all practiced up for archery season :whoo:


----------



## Mikie Day

pic of my daughter shooting her monster bows phoenix








shooting her old oneida








pic of her getting her certificate from J.O.A.D









my daughter just got into archery over the winter and is in love with it. cant wait to hit the youth hunt with her this year.

Mikie


----------



## sunshinec72

*No beauty queen but here I am*

Im no beauty queen but here is a couple of pics. First with my bow (duh) and the second is my first 11.


----------



## DeeS

Guess I can post one as well........


----------



## huskerbabe

This is the only pic I can find of me shooting!


----------



## CountryWoman

sunshinec72 said:


> Im no beauty queen but here is a couple of pics. First with my bow (duh) and the second is my first 11.


Beauty queens not required . . .archery women are always awesome :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Guess I can post one as well........


:nod: glad you added a pic of the day you won a buckle :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

huskerbabe said:


> View attachment 275725
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I can find of me shooting!


Love the outfit . .I think I am going to go browse for some more camo


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Here is one of me receiving my Oklahoma State belt buckle for T.H.E.

Sorry it is kind of small...


----------



## huskerbabe

hoytgirl13 said:


> Here is one of me receiving my Oklahoma State belt buckle for T.H.E.
> 
> Sorry it is kind of small...


Great photo and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Sooner Girl

Congrats Tiff


----------



## Sooner Girl

Here is a new one..


----------



## longerbow66

DeeS said:


> Guess I can post one as well........


Very nice Dee, so glad ya came! Where's the one with your buckle?


----------



## qkdraw

Timely thread! I am going to show these to my wife tonight. She has just started shooting alittle about a week ago. I think these pics of y'all will make her feel good and give her more confidence. My son has also started and is really getting the "bug" to shoot alot. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## DeeS

longerbow66 said:


> Very nice Dee, so glad ya came! Where's the one with your buckle?



It was awesome to meet you Bonda!!! :hug: Here is a pic of the belt buckle, don't have any with me in it, maybe later!


----------



## browningmama_3

here's one of me a few weeks ago. sorry the background is so busy. after resting for almost 2 months from my back injury, i think my form is a little out of sorts. :embara: anyways, i'll post a better one after i get my form back!!! :wink: while i was resting, i was thinking about the colors i want. I've decided on a Royal Blue and a little bit of Crimson. 2 blue fletches and one red. blue string with a little bit of red. now, just to save the money and get all that!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## CountryWoman

browningmama_3 said:


> here's one of me a few weeks ago. sorry the background is so busy. after resting for almost 2 months from my back injury, i think my form is a little out of sorts. :embara: anyways, i'll post a better one after i get my form back!!! :wink: while i was resting, i was thinking about the colors i want. I've decided on a Royal Blue and a little bit of Crimson. 2 blue fletches and one red. blue string with a little bit of red. now, just to save the money and get all that!!!:thumbs_up


Good pic :wink: and kiddos always make everything busy
At least you already have a bunch of red fletches . . maybe not quiet crimson:dontknow: Glad you are posting up :thumb:


----------



## laurie6805

It is nice to see so many females shooting. Ya' know, when you are out there at the shoots and there are only 4 or 5 girls it feels like there aren't that many, but looking on theads like these, ya know you are not alone.


----------



## CountryWoman

laurie6805 said:


> It is nice to see so many females shooting. Ya' know, when you are out there at the shoots and there are only 4 or 5 girls it feels like there aren't that many, but looking on theads like these, ya know you are not alone.


I agree Laurie :wink: just seems like overall we are outnumbered and live further apart that is why we gotta stick together when we can :thumb:


----------



## jake1024

*Here's a few of my girlfriend.*


----------



## cheswold hunter

*incredible form on the ladies*

that was some incrdible forms i saw keep up the good shooting all.


----------



## G33k

Recent one of me


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> Recent one of me


Yikes a compound bow


----------



## Darton01

Looks like you all could be Martin add girls.:wink:


----------



## Darton01

:whoo::eyebrows:


----------



## ABrokenArrow217

Here I am shooting my Martin Cougar 50th(2001) Anniv Edition... Oldie but goodie:embara:


----------



## YNGARCHER

My mom and I shooting at the Big Sky State Games


----------



## CountryWoman

YNGARCHER said:


> My mom and I shooting at the Big Sky State Games


Really cool you get to go do this with your mom :wink: Good pic if you too


----------



## ar34aa

*Rack Wear*

Hey girls check out this new site, 
pretty cool shirts and hats
http://rack-wear.com


----------



## 3Dlover

*FCA 3D Championships*

Hi Ladies,

Here's me with my gold medal from the FCA Canadian 3D championships and my Grand Prix plaque - and also me shooting in the Grand Prix shoot-off.

Great pics of everyone...keep em coming!

Joanne


----------



## hoody123

3Dlover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's me with my gold medal from the FCA Canadian 3D championships and my Grand Prix plaque - and also me shooting in the Grand Prix shoot-off.
> 
> Great pics of everyone...keep em coming!
> 
> Joanne


Nice form...  :eyebrows: :canada:


----------



## De-Gurl

Here is my pic, taken at the last 3-d I attended with my son. I lost an arrow at this target last time i went.....


----------



## CountryWoman

Huntin4Elk said:


> *This is a forum for the Ladies.
> 
> The Ladies of Archery Talk should feel free to post pics of themselves here without any leg humping from the guys.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with putting a face to the names here so post up Ladies, Great pics so far....keep em coming.
> 
> 
> Guys..........I have no problem deleting posts, so please be respectful of the Ladies here and respectful of the fact that this is the LADIES FORUM.
> 
> Thank you
> Huntin4elk
> Womens Forum Mod*


*Ms Huntin4Elk said it well but here is a refresher course for everyone that may have missed it before:wink: This is the Women's Forum some recent posts have been removed for just the reasons stated above.

Awesome Pictures Ladies

Thank You
CountryWoman
Women's Forum Mod*


----------



## hoody123

LOL it was my post that was removed, I guess I should have made it clearer that the leg-humping I was doing was on my wife


----------



## CountryWoman

hoody123 said:


> LOL it was my post that was removed, I guess I should have made it clearer that the leg-humping I was doing was on my wife


:lol: sorry didn't realize:wink: guess you can just do that at home :thumb:


----------



## hoody123

CountryWoman said:


> :lol: sorry didn't realize:wink: guess you can just do that at home :thumb:


Normally I would, but she's off on business :sad::wink:


----------



## Toxophilette

Here is some pictures of me and my Equalizer at some local 3D shoots


----------



## Sooner Girl

Toxophilette said:


> Here is some pictures of me and my Equalizer at some local 3D shoots


Lisa its about time you get on here


----------



## hkymoose

Jake1024- I hope someday I have an awesome BF to take pics with! Looks like you and her really enjoy archery!

YNGARCHER- What an awesome pic of you and your Mom!


----------



## jake1024

Ya, she's great. She is really getting into it. Hopefully I can take her hunting some this year and get her a first kill ever with anything.


----------



## Toxophilette

Sooner Girl said:


> Lisa its about time you get on here


Yea I know, I joined AT about a month ago but I don't get to post much b/c Hemingway hogs the computer lol.:laugh:


----------



## CountryWoman

Toxophilette said:


> Here is some pictures of me and my Equalizer at some local 3D shoots


Love the flip flops :lol: I tried shooting in my sandals but I always got stickers when I went to pull my arrows, lots of tumbleweeds  Very nice pics, Thanks for adding :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Toxophilette said:


> Yea I know, I joined AT about a month ago but I don't get to post much b/c Hemingway hogs the computer lol.:laugh:


:chortle: in our house it is me that ends up hogging the computer:wink:


----------



## DiXie GirL

*My first bow!*

My first outing with my ol man! Hows my form?


----------



## Sooner Girl

My new Trykon:wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl




----------



## DeeS

Sweet!! That is a purty bow Shannon!!


----------



## Toxophilette

CountryWoman said:


> Love the flip flops :lol: I tried shooting in my sandals but I always got stickers when I went to pull my arrows, lots of tumbleweeds  Very nice pics, Thanks for adding :wink:


Yea I know, the guys tease me about my flip flops but their not laughing when their the ones covered in chigger bites by the end of the shoot.:lol: You have to pull your own arrows...I make the guys pull mine :lol::wink:


----------



## huskerbabe

*Nice Bow Shannon!! 

That is a HUSKER RED bow right?*:moon:


----------



## Sooner Girl

huskerbabe said:


> *Nice Bow Shannon!!
> 
> That is a HUSKER RED bow right?*:moon:



No that would be SOONER RED!!! :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Toxophilette said:


> Yea I know, the guys tease me about my flip flops but their not laughing when their the ones covered in chigger bites by the end of the shoot.:lol: You have to pull your own arrows...I make the guys pull mine :lol::wink:


Oh I just pull my own at home :wink: when we go anywhere other then here I do have the guys help :nod: those 3d targets are alot harder to pull from then bag targets.


----------



## CountryWoman

Sooner Girl said:


> My new Trykon:wink:


Great pic Shannon :wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl

CountryWoman said:


> Great pic Shannon :wink:


Thanks


----------



## Aus Archer

When I first looked at that top picture I couldnt figure out how the hell you were still standing as it look's like you were going to fall backwards. Then I realised where your left foot was. You should photo shop that picture and take out your left leg. It would look like a trick shot. lol.


Toxophilette said:


> Here is some pictures of me and my Equalizer at some local 3D shoots


----------



## walle1

*wow*

I started this post way back in January, got alot of crap for wanting to see women archers but it looks like I am not the only one interested,,,,,,almost 62,000 views,,wow. I see some of you who complained have added pictures:confused2:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*ok here is*

my bow..the arrows are being redone thou now as we speak with pretty colors lol i dont have one of me shooting it..yet....


----------



## CountryWoman

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> my bow..the arrows are being redone thou now as we speak with pretty colors lol i dont have one of me shooting it..yet....


Very nice but where are you in that picture :noidea::chortle:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*i am*

camera shy.... i was the one taking the picture maybe this weekend i will get one of me shooting....


----------



## CountryWoman

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> camera shy.... i was the one taking the picture maybe this weekend i will get one of me shooting....


I am usually camera shy too, I like being the one running the camera :lol:


----------



## Sooner Girl

Here is one from today with my new bow:wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl

1 more


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*cool*

great pics... i havent gotten one yet of me shooting i just got ALL of my arrows back from being refletched...boyfriend is working to dang much to do it all so i got the local shop to do it and they are slammed lol......now i have to wait till the dang rain goes away again so i can get out there and practice!:wink:


----------



## J3100

my baby


----------



## laurie6805

Cool Pic J3100. Is she shooting a mini Genisis? I want to get one for my grandson who is 6. I saw one at Bass Pro for about $200. 

One day I will get pics of me shooting and post on here! Especially since hunting season is almost here, yippee!


----------



## Shaman

I just got home with my new bow and set of OEM arrows (before stripping them all for Blazers). 
She was so excited to be able to watch me shoot and pull arrows. 

Not actually shooting yet, but here she is last year when she was 3.
Future female archer.
http://box-family.com/images/archery/shawn_30yd_041206c_640.jpg


----------



## huskerbabe

We started our kids out with nerf bows! They loved it and werent going to hurt themselves or others if they oops'd!


----------



## CountryWoman

Had to go find this in the Archives :lol: figured we have a bunch of newbies . . . .:wink:


----------



## laurie6805

Why does our history only go back three pages? Most of the other forums go back as far as needed? Just wondering.


----------



## laurie6805

Hey, someone changed it. Amazing how fast things get accomplished on the women's forum!


----------



## CountryWoman

laurie6805 said:


> Why does our history only go back three pages? Most of the other forums go back as far as needed? Just wondering.


Well I learned something today in order to awnser this question :wink: 

In the lower left corner of the main page is a box where you can choose the time frame of threads that is displayed. If you have it set on 30 days or the last month like Laurie and I did you have 3 pages of memory(the other forums go through alot more pages in a month then we do) . . . .increase that and there is a whole bunch more :wink:


----------



## mooseswife

laurie6805 said:


> Why does our history only go back three pages? Most of the other forums go back as far as needed? Just wondering.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was wondering this exact same thing one day last week. Thanks for asking about it.


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Updated Pics*

Here's our boys (taken after the Medina shoot summer 07):set1_applaud:
Here's me and my first kill 10/07 
And Hubby and his first deer kill of the season


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Alright ... I finally got some shots with me and the bow ...


----------



## CountryWoman

Thanks for adding :wink: Love the highlights!!!


----------



## archery ham

Sooner Girl said:


> No that would be SOONER RED!!! :wink:


BAMA RED


----------



## iloutdoors4life

its great to see all these ladies in here. i've been talking to my wife about getting a bow and hunting next year or the year after. next year she just wants to shotgun hunt. if i decide to buy her a bow for christmas, probably 40-45 lb draw, do any of you ladies have any recommendations for me to get her?


----------



## luker

*nice!*



2Racks said:


> *Here I am !* :wink:


I LOVE the thing u have on maybe i can see u without that on!? jkjkjk:wink:


----------



## luker

*nice!*



2Racks said:


> *Here I am !* :wink:


I LOVE the thong u have on maybe i can see u without that on!? jkjkjk:wink:


----------



## laurie6805

I found this old thread and thought I would put a picture on here finally! I hope I don't regret this! :mg: After all, it is 3:00 am.


----------



## uscg4good

I see no pic???


----------



## laurie6805

laurie6805 said:


> I found this old thread and thought I would put a picture on here finally! I hope I don't regret this! :mg: After all, it is 3:00 am.


Having computer issues at 3:00 am! Sorry! My picture jpg was too big? Trying to figure our how to resize it. I guess I should have just let sleeping dogs lie ?


----------



## DeeS

laurie6805 said:


> Having computer issues at 3:00 am! Sorry! My picture jpg was too big? Trying to figure our how to resize it. I guess I should have just let sleeping dogs lie ?


Hey Laurie, if you need to you can email it to me and I can resize it and post it for you. My email address is [email protected]

Dee


----------



## laurie6805

DeeS said:


> Hey Laurie, if you need to you can email it to me and I can resize it and post it for you. My email address is [email protected]
> 
> Dee


Thanks Dee, will do. I don't have all of the resizing thing figured out yet I'll send you an email!
Laurie


----------



## ANGIE1022




----------



## DeeS

I am posting this for Laurie........hope I can get'er figured out!! :embara: 

Great pic Laurie!! :whoo: I figured it out!!!


----------



## laurie6805

DeeS said:


> I am posting this for Laurie........hope I can get'er figured out!! :embara:
> 
> Great pic Laurie!! :whoo: I figured it out!!!



Thanks Dee! I seriously need to get some more pics of me shooting AND brush up on my computer skills!
Laurie


----------



## DeeS

laurie6805 said:


> Thanks Dee! I seriously need to get some more pics of me shooting AND brush up on my computer skills!
> Laurie


No problem! I just kind of experiment to figure things out. Sometimes thats not so good!! :embara:

Dee


----------



## SpOtFyRe

ANGIE1022 said:


> View attachment 348905


Those are AWESOME PANTS!!!!


----------



## NUARCHER

Well AT definitly has some very beautiful archery women keep up the good work to all.:wink:


----------



## walle1

=NUARCHER;6220520]Well AT definitly has some very beautiful archery women keep up the good work to all.:wink:[/QUOTE]


Those are AWESOME PANTS!!!!:[/QUOTE]

Carfull or you will be accused of cheerleading for pictures!!!:RockOn:


----------



## BigBuckBabe

*Bow Pics*

Don't have any pics shooting my bow, but here are some pics of it.


It is a Hoyt Trykon Sport


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BigBuckBabe said:


> Don't have any pics shooting my bow, but here are some pics of it.
> 
> 
> It is a Hoyt Trykon Sport




Naaa.

It's a 

HOYT TRYKON SPORT


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*very impressed*

but,,,,just who are the lady archers that are single and over 30 ???? lol....send all resumes,,,,to ??? hmmmm,,,lol...just kidding...but are any of you single,,,over 30 and willing to field clean deer and boar ???? lol....


----------



## SpOtFyRe

walle1 said:


> Carfull or you will be accused of cheerleading for pictures!!!:RockOn:


Hmmm ... or I just think they're awesome pants ... I'm a chick ... I'll leave the leg-humping to you gents (in Mutantville where it belongs!) :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> but,,,,just who are the lady archers that are single and over 30 ???? lol....send all resumes,,,,to ??? hmmmm,,,lol...just kidding...but are any of you single,,,over 30 and willing to field clean deer and boar ???? lol....


*Mikey........please keep in mind that this isn't a singles bar.

Thank you
Huntin4elk 
Womens Forum Mod*


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Yay to the Mods!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*lol*

i can see some people have very thin skins and cant appreciate a little fun. i WAS using the "lol" in the quotes. please,,,,i know where i am and what this is and i am not a male chauvinist nor am i trying to make an archery forum into a singles bar. it was a joke guys...lighten up and smile and laugh. doesn;t anyone ever read the post thru before they fly off the hammer ???


just what does this mean anyways,,,,"just kidding" ???? should i have used BOLD CAPS ????

besides which,,,,i field dress all my game anyways,,,lol....just kidding again....:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> i can see some people have very thin skins and cant appreciate a little fun. i WAS using the "lol" in the quotes. please,,,,i know where i am and what this is and i am not a male chauvinist nor am i trying to make an archery forum into a singles bar. it was a joke guys...lighten up and smile and laugh. doesn;t anyone ever read the post thru before they fly off the hammer ???
> 
> 
> just what does this mean anyways,,,,"just kidding" ???? should i have used BOLD CAPS ????
> 
> besides which,,,,i field dress all my game anyways,,,lol....just kidding again....:darkbeer:


*I know it was all in fun. I know what LOL means. And I have very thick skin. If I were to 'fly off the hammer' I would have given you an infraction, a warning and deleted your post. But I didn't. I was very calmly reminding you and everyone else that in THIS thread there is no room for 'leghumping'.    I've said it before and I will say it again. THIS is a thread for the women archers to feel comfortable in posting thier pictures without feeling like they are getting hit on. This is a place for the lady archers to feel comfortable posting about themselves. PERIOD.


Now that being said, if you would like to leghump please visit the Mutantville Bar where it goes on freely. :wink: There is a Hottest Woman Archer thread in there that I'm sure you will enjoy.  


No harm, no foul. Just a little friendly reminder of what this thread is about.

Thank you for your understanding
Huntin4elk
Womens Forum Mod*


----------



## DeeS

Very well stated Tam. At least you were decent about the whole thing. Some males just don't get it..........ya wanna leghump, do it in the bar where its done all the time.
Thank you for keeping this a place where we, as women, can feel free to post pics and not be ridiculed.

Dee


----------



## Miss Pink

Ok I'm going to try this again.

This is me with my new hot pink bow back in Dec.


----------



## laurie6805

DeeS said:


> Very well stated Tam. At least you were decent about the whole thing. Some males just don't get it..........ya wanna leghump, do it in the bar where its done all the time.
> Thank you for keeping this a place where we, as women, can feel free to post pics and not be ridiculed.
> 
> Dee



Well said to the moderators. The females here enjoy having a place to feel comfortable about all of the aspects of archery. We ALL know where the "Bar" is *IF *we want to join in on the leghumping!!! Thank God for the moderators!



Miss Pink said:


> Ok I'm going to try this again.
> 
> This is me with my new hot pink bow back in Dec.


So, back to the subject at hand........Now, that IS a pink bow! It looks fun to shoot:wink:,:wink: I'm sure you enjoy it. At least you figured out how to post your pic....LOL I had to have some help with mine...


----------



## DeeS

Oh Laurie, you will get it figured out!! Ya just need to play with it some more. I had a heck of a time at first posting pics. :embara: Most were WAY too big and the mods had to help me delete 'em and repost. :chortle:


----------



## Miss Pink

Laurie it took me 4 days to figure out how to do it, even using Bellow1 susgestions in the FAQ. Finally had to resort to my Sony Cybershot Viewer program that never gets used. Now that i know what I need to do it will be so much easier the 2nd time.


----------



## CountryWoman

*New(est) pics*

Well I haven't posted any pics in quiet awhile on this thread So here are the most recent archery ones . . . well one . . .:frusty: dang computer


----------



## CountryWoman

Here is another one  I love rabbit hunting:wink:


----------



## Derka

These pictures are great! I can't wait til I get my bow! 

i LOVE all your customized colors!! 


Cheers!
Nicole


----------



## Martin Angel

*Me and my Leopard*

Here is a picture of me at the Classic last year.


----------



## Devin D Wilcox

JandinA2 said:


> I will get pictures of my form this weekend!


good shooting ,we R U guys comming down to the shop ,Jr has ben shooting his but off !!!!shotting 580& 45sp


----------



## yalerider

The form looks good


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey I'm new here.. I've been browsing the classified ads for a new bow.

This is an 8pt I killed last season with my browning bow









Out in Colorado. Practice shooting before we Elk Hunt


----------



## CountryWoman

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey I'm new here.. I've been browsing the classified ads for a new bow.
> 
> This is an 8pt I killed last season with my browning bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out in Colorado. Practice shooting before we Elk Hunt


Cool pics:thumb: thanks for adding:wink:


----------



## OklaArcher

*Welcome to the forums!*

That's a great buck, congratulations! It's great to see young people with an enthusiasm for archery and bowhunting.


----------



## OklaArcher

yalerider said:


> The form looks good


Ummm.....:embara:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

tim9910 said:


> Ummm.....:embara:



Behave!

You want H4E putting more red ink on here?


----------



## CountryWoman

2005Ultramag said:


> Behave!
> 
> You want H4E putting more red ink on here?


:chortle: There are a couple of us around here to keep you all in line:wink:


----------



## Shaman

That Browning looks like it is doing the job.
Check out the X-Force SS.
Fast, accurate, and fits short draw shooters well.


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> :chortle: There are a couple of us around here to keep you all in line:wink:


You said it there CW!!! :chortle: :wink:


----------



## kimber

here are a couple of pic's of me and my first bow. its a hoyt, and my husband bought for me. these pic's are from the second time i have ever shot it. (thats a used target 
so all those bad shots are not mine.) should get better once i get a real sight for target shooting, not that old hunting site he gave me to use. i'll post some pic's of my
daughter shooting once i get them.


----------



## WIDOWMAKER454

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


.......WOW WHAT A BEAUTY:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## archery2813

*Pics*

Here are a few of my pics.


----------



## Bugle 'em

This is my girlfriend Tara shootin 11's at the archery shoot we went to this weekend. she is shooting a #50 Mathews mustang in blueberry with an Extreme Snyper sight. Ya I am the high 10 in the photo...... that is 32 yards on a wolf target.


----------



## archergurl07

Hey,
Im new to archerytalk and this forum looked like a good way to meet other girls that are into archery. So here are some pics, the first one is me shooting my bow at the Northport shooting range, then there is a pic of what my bow looked like a couple of weeks ago, and then what my bow looks like now thanks to mooseridge coatings, and lastly there is a pic of the group I shot the day after we got it put all back together. Hope you enjoy!
-Tonya


----------



## Bemis

archergurl07 said:


> Hey,
> Im new to archerytalk and this forum looked like a good way to meet other girls that are into archery. So here are some pics, the first one is me shooting my bow at the Northport shooting range, then there is a pic of what my bow looked like a couple of weeks ago, and then what my bow looks like now thanks to mooseridge coatings, and lastly there is a pic of the group I shot the day after we got it put all back together. Hope you enjoy!
> -Tonya


Hey Tonya, Welcome to AT!!! I'm not a girl, but I wanted to comment that the after shot with the brighter green looks amazing!

Nice group too.


----------



## DeeS

Welcome Tonya! Nice looking set up and great group!  

Dee


----------



## archergurl07

Thanks! I appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## murk_man2001

Heres one of my daughter,she gos to every shoot with me.......she's all ready for this years turkey season,I cant wait for her to harvest her first Tom...


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Good shooting form*

Murk,
Looks to me like somebody teaches this young one how to hold good form with a bow. She has come a long way since 2 or 3 years ago.

Tell her Robert said to keep practicing she will be a world champ oneday.

Talk with you soon, BABY!


----------



## murk_man2001

3DMountaineer said:


> Murk,
> Looks to me like somebody teaches this young one how to hold good form with a bow. She has come a long way since 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> Tell her Robert said to keep practicing she will be a world champ oneday.
> 
> Talk with you soon, BABY!


hi robert i want you to take me turkey hunting.
how are the deer doing on your property.oneday you are going to come home from work,there will be a buck hanging from the pole,and when you walk in the front door,Ill be sitting at your dinner table.
love hali


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Hey*

Hey cutie,

You can come over and hunt,visit,eat shot your bow and talk anytime you want just leave your Daddy home because he will want to hunt also.

Where would you like to turkey hunt? I am leaving next thursday going to Texas then virginia,west virginia home for a few days then Wyoming,Nebraska, Missouri.

But we can go close to home, stay in touch tell your mom and dad and brother hello.

Robert


----------



## kimmiedawn

*new "upated" pics*

Well I said I would get new pic, our baby girl was born June 28th and I took her huntin in Nov. :wink:

















One big happy "huntin" family

















Here she is tryin to take over my new 3D bow...









Me shootin 3D in Sept. 1st shoot after Ambris was born.


----------



## can-am500girl

here's my pic with my 07 mathews drenalin. notice the snow across the hill-thats how you know you live in north idaho...


----------



## kimmiedawn

Very nice pic..:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

kimmiedawn said:


> Very nice pic..:wink:


Great pics!! 

Kimmie your daughter is PRECIOUS:wink:


----------



## can-am500girl

i know i need work but i've only been shooting since january........but we have a friend that has been helping both me and my boyfriend out with shooting. me being the beginner and him polishing up his skills.....but my main thing is to have fun......:darkbeer:


----------



## tpatrickm

was a time when i didn't have much hope for our sport. but after looking at this thread i see our sport is in good hands. my wife has been hunting with me for years now and she use to think she was weird because she loved the sport but that has changed now. way to go ladies:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield

thanks for posting


----------



## DeeS

Here is a couple of ones of me shooting my new Martin Firecat. Not great tho!! :embara:


----------



## JbarC

Dont have any pics of her shooting buy I will gets some. Here are some of her results (which in clude 4 state championships-brag-brag)


----------



## Shaman

Daughter wearing 'my' PSE hat.
Got it for hitting a RH when picking up my Diablo in 2006.
Never really fit, so now it has a new owner.


----------



## archery ham

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> i can see some people have very thin skins and cant appreciate a little fun. i WAS using the "lol" in the quotes. please,,,,i know where i am and what this is and i am not a male chauvinist nor am i trying to make an archery forum into a singles bar. it was a joke guys...lighten up and smile and laugh. doesn;t anyone ever read the post thru before they fly off the hammer ???
> 
> 
> just what does this mean anyways,,,,"just kidding" ???? should i have used BOLD CAPS ????
> 
> besides which,,,,i field dress all my game anyways,,,lol....just kidding again....:darkbeer:


*amen*


----------



## Harmony

first photo is of me shooting (need 2 take new photos, this photo was taken in Feb)

Second photo is of me, my friends steven and AnNa (we are all on the northern ireland junior archery team)


----------



## 2005Ultramag

DeeS said:


> Here is a couple of ones of me shooting my new Martin Firecat. Not great tho!! :embara:


When shooting at a downward angle , draw your bow the exact same was as if the target were level in front of you, then (without moving your head, or shoulders) bend at the waste to bring your sight, and arrow in line with the target.

:wink:


----------



## DeeS

2005Ultramag said:


> When shooting at a downward angle , draw your bow the exact same was as if the target were level in front of you, then (without moving your head, or shoulders) bend at the waste to bring your sight, and arrow in line with the target.
> 
> :wink:


Thanks, been working on that. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## SpOtFyRe

I finally got one with the bow: first 3D shoot!


----------



## z28melissa

Sweet pics spotfyre!! Those look like they should be framed! Here's my 11-ring shot from a 3d shoot Sunday :wink: everything is starting to turn green down here finally, which is nice...


----------



## CountryWoman

Great new photos everyone :wink:


----------



## MissMary49

sure wish i coulda met up with ya Dee in spokane! maybe supershoot?? :noidea:

good to see spot out in action as well!! :wave:


----------



## MissMary49

everyone seems to be rockin the photos... :thumb:
heres a few with the Mystic, and getting the hunting bow set by running it thru a local 3-D.


----------



## MissMary49

more 3d action with the MOAB


----------



## 12ringjunkie

MissMary49 said:


> yeah, i have my carpooling buddies for going to shoots, but no honey bears to help me out or give support/encouragement for that matter. i got you girls out there, thats all that matters! :wink:


If I lived out that way I would give all the support/encouragement you could stand! lol I would love to meet a female shooter that enjoyed archery as much as I do. The guys are great to shoot with but not to much to look at!


----------



## Bowtech Brother

*My daughter*

My daughter trying a bow, and likes it. I am gonna get her a diamond I think.


----------



## DeeS

MissMary49 said:


> sure wish i coulda met up with ya Dee in spokane! maybe supershoot?? :noidea:
> 
> good to see spot out in action as well!! :wave:


Yeah, wish we could have met up there! Where and when is the Supershoot?? You should try and come over for the Bear Shoot/Montana State Championship. I have an extra room. 

I know what you mean about not having someone to encourage you. At least us girls can stick together!! Don't need no male.


----------



## DeeS

Here is a better one of the new Firecat and my new stabilizer that a great guy made for me! :wink:


----------



## viperarcher

z28melissa said:


> Sweet pics spotfyre!! Those look like they should be framed! Here's my 11-ring shot from a 3d shoot Sunday :wink: everything is starting to turn green down here finally, which is nice...


wow good shooting congrats!!!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn

*guess I need to update*

here are a few new pics, gettin back in the 3D groove.

























And Ambris tryin to take my bow again


----------



## HC Archery

ttt


----------



## Harmony

ach theres ambris' hand on the string again....lol ur startin her young...

Gemma :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Gemma, how long have you been shootin' for?

When I get my bow i'll post pics on here


----------



## kimmiedawn

LOL, she is now tryin to pull the bow back and gruntin while tryin to too.:wink:


----------



## Harmony

lol aww kimmie....ull have ambris shootin in no time lol....

Sarah, i will be shooting for 3years in August :teeth: tis great!!!! (2 years on the Junior Northern Ireland team as well :teeth

Gemma :wink:


----------



## speedforce lady

*heart shoot fun*

here are a couple from the david wiley, sr memorial heart shoot in huntsvlle!! that;s me and my hubby ken and my speedforce, and me, dr. warren strickland (our friend and host ) and Robin....


----------



## 3dmama

Heres a few at 12 ring archery


----------



## mariah p

Here is a picture that was taken while I was still in Iraq. I guess I had only been shooting for about a week at this point.


----------



## mariah p

Here is one of a deer that we found! Who knew there would be something like this out in Iraq?!?!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Harmony said:


> lol aww kimmie....ull have ambris shootin in no time lol....
> 
> Sarah, i will be shooting for 3years in August :teeth: tis great!!!! (2 years on the Junior Northern Ireland team as well :teeth
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Sweet! I've been shooting for 5 months and love it 

I am doing it for both the enjoyment of archery itself and bowhunting


----------



## HC Archery

*mariah p....*

*What is your MOS?

Great pics!!!*


----------



## mariah p

HC Archery said:


> *mariah p....*
> 
> *What is your MOS?
> 
> Great pics!!!*


Thanks!

I'm an x-ray tech, but also worked with the local Iraqi's while I was there. Learned a lot about them...more than just stuff you hear in the news. It was a lot of hard work, but very rewarding.


----------



## HC Archery

mariah p said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm an x-ray tech, but also worked with the local Iraqi's while I was there. Learned a lot about them...more than just stuff you hear in the news. It was a lot of hard work, but very rewarding.


*Mine was 13B. Field Artillery.

But.... if I would have gone full-time.... I would have picked something much more technical.

Had planned on Air Force actually after high school.
Military Police. But.... that did not happen. :embara:

Best of luck!!!! *


----------



## DiamondQueen

OK I have to know where you got the sleeves for your arrows...and how did you change the color on your bow???? seriously, i would LOVE LOVE LOVE mine to be dark green like you had yours originally.




archergurl07 said:


> Hey,
> Im new to archerytalk and this forum looked like a good way to meet other girls that are into archery. So here are some pics, the first one is me shooting my bow at the Northport shooting range, then there is a pic of what my bow looked like a couple of weeks ago, and then what my bow looks like now thanks to mooseridge coatings, and lastly there is a pic of the group I shot the day after we got it put all back together. Hope you enjoy!
> -Tonya


----------



## goobersan

Where did you find your hip quiver? I've been trying to get one for my wife. She has her 1st bow and she needs a cool hip quiver. Thanks for your reply.
Josh


----------



## snowy1

pictures of my wife shooting a 3d round here in australia



















snowy


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

*Me out in the garden christening the bow*

Beautiful smooth draw. Excellent bow. Shot at 20 yards




























:darkbeer:


----------



## dsconnell

*This thread is somewhat intimidating!!*



That is awesome that so many of you are into archery! How many of you also hunt? 

Here is a picture of my future little huntress! She is 5 Now.. She really wants the little pink .22 but I am working on the bow!

I think I did this right.. First time posting pics! Sorry!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

dsconnell said:


> That is awesome that so many of you are into archery! How many of you also hunt?
> 
> Here is a picture of my future little huntress! She is 5 Now.. She really wants the little pink .22 but I am working on the bow!
> 
> I think I did this right.. First time posting pics! Sorry!


I hunt aswell, hence the realtree hardwoods bow


----------



## jindydiver

This photo is freaking me out. I can just imagine someone walking around that corner


----------



## 2005Ultramag

jindydiver said:


> This photo is freaking me out. I can just imagine someone walking around that corner


You too?:fear:


----------



## NaturalMarksman

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


:RockOn:


----------



## DeeS

dsconnell said:


> That is awesome that so many of you are into archery! How many of you also hunt?
> 
> Here is a picture of my future little huntress! She is 5 Now.. She really wants the little pink .22 but I am working on the bow!
> 
> I think I did this right.. First time posting pics! Sorry!


I hunt as well. So far I've only gotten a doe. But hope to up that count this year!! :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Don't be daft, no one can get through there its blocked off.

Do you think i'd be that dumb? lol gimme some credit lassies! :wink:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*PSE Pro Staff Shooter!!!*

Hey! Here is a pic. I have shot in 3 ASAs this year! I placed 11th in Kentucky and have been shooting awesome with my new X-Force!!!!! I have been shooting archery for about 5 years now and have just started full speed at the tournament thing! I was too nervous before!! Haha! Can't wait to shoot in the Classic in August!


----------



## kittykat867

*Back Yard*

Just relaxin in the Back yard. Maybe a better pic later...Hopefully with a Brand New Bow!! :cocktail:


----------



## Varbogen

*Nice Form !!!!*



2Racks said:


> *Here I am !* :wink:


Form Looks good from here !!!!


----------



## treeman65

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey! Here is a pic. I have shot in 3 ASAs this year! I placed 11th in Kentucky and have been shooting awesome with my new X-Force!!!!! I have been shooting archery for about 5 years now and have just started full speed at the tournament thing! I was too nervous before!! Haha! Can't wait to shoot in the Classic in August!


 Exchange that PSE shirt for a Bowtech.


----------



## Varbogen

*Great shooting !*



mariah p said:


> Here is one of a deer that we found! Who knew there would be something like this out in Iraq?!?!


Great shooting and , Be safe there .

I was shooting out there myself in 92' never had a 3D target but , Shot every chance I could . 

GodSpeed to you .


----------



## Elitegirl

*Great pics*

Wow, fantastic pics ladies. I really enjoyed looking through this thread - keep up the great shots. Here's one of me with my new bow.

Cheers,


----------



## hoody123

Elitegirl said:


> Wow, fantastic pics ladies. I really enjoyed looking through this thread - keep up the great shots. Here's one of me with my new bow.
> 
> Cheers,


Some darn fine photography right there!


----------



## archick

*hi fellow archers!*

My latest pic with my second bow. Just got back again at archery lately so I'm trying to slowly increase my draw weight to at least 40#.


----------



## laurie6805

*I finally closed the deal!*

Yep! This is the Hunting trip us girls were suppose to go on at North Star Ranch in Tyler Texas. They really know how to treat you right. Cook for you, drop you off at your stands, lay around and watch tv, awesome! My hubby went out fishing during the day and I stayed in the cabin and watched tv. Especially after a late night of hog hunting. However, I did get up and go shopping later on. 

Ian is the hunting guide and is in the 1st picture. My hubby is in the 2nd picture. Of couse, I got the bigger hog!!!! Everyone at Northstar is awesome. I would highly recommend them for a hog hunt!

Went shopping at Gander mountain and bought some Magnus cut on contact broadheads!!!! That is what helped close the deal. I was able to track the hog if you know what I mean:wink:. Huge trail to follow, no problem. It looked like a paint bucket went though there. 

I am FINALLY getting my system down. Arrows, broadheads, etc. I am having fun again, he he he! Just wait until deer season!!!


----------



## huskerbabe

*hog hunt*

I dont know how well this will show up, but this photo is from our hog hunt in OK this past spring. My boys shot giant hogs (2nd photo is Chris with a 400# 3rd photo is John with a 500# and the last one is my bff Ray with a 700#) I had to pass up this big boy about 450# because we were out of freezer space. Look really hard that is me sitting in the brush on the right-see the orange fletching? Pretty scary, I had to throw my water bottle at him, and even poked him in the nose with my broadhead! What a blast!!


----------



## Shaman

huskerbabe said:


> I dont know how well this will show up, but this photo is from our hog hunt in OK this past spring. My boys shot giant hogs


Where the women at? (he says in his best pirate voice)


----------



## huskerbabe

Shaman said:


> Where the women at? (he says in his best pirate voice)


I am hiding behind the bushes!!:cheer2:


----------



## Shaman

huskerbabe said:


> I am hiding behind the bushes!!:cheer2:


I was teasing. 
The camo is really doing a good job though.
One of the better 'non-staged' photos showing camo effectiveness.


----------



## huskerbabe

Thanks, my buddy was up the hill taking photos and I didnt know it. You should have seen how many exotics that walked right in front of me and didnt know I was there. Wish I would have had a few extra $1,000 to shoot some!! Here is a picture of the Spring/Black buck that practically jumped over my head-it was so cool to have that many animals sooooo close!! If you ever need an awesome place to hunt hogs-very reasonably priced too-Bow Safari.


----------



## fishfurlife

Hey gals,

Congrats to you guys (i mean gals) for being able to post up 11+ pages of good clean, unoffensive, non-name calling, lacking of bashing, unopinionated (sp) conversation. Put this thread in the Testosterone forum and it would have been butchered in the first page, somebody would accost somebody else of "shooting a cheesy bow, or not correctly aligning their peep sight with the pins" Either way, you guys are doing great, I only wish a few other members would take note of this banner thread. 

Way to go guys (dang it, I did it again, Good job ladies) :set1_applaud:

JZ

My goodness those pigs are some hogs!!!


----------



## absolutecool

The first pic is our daughter, she finally started shooting with us. The second pic is me.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Hey, I know those 2...LOL very nice pics absolutecool..




absolutecool said:


> The first pic is our daughter, she finally started shooting with us. The second pic is me.


----------



## absolutecool

kimmiedawn said:


> Hey, I know those 2...LOL very nice pics absolutecool..


Thank u, thank u very much......


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Me out shooting again was a nice beautiful summers day


----------



## BigBuckBabe

*pics*

Here are a couple of pics of me


----------



## tearley777

Jim C said:


> Yikes a compound bow


How do I find a certified archery coach for NE Texas?


----------



## steve-o

tearley777 said:


> How do I find a certified archery coach for NE Texas?


Talk with your local pro shop or go see any of your local 4-h county extension office and ask if they have an archery program, they should be able to give you information. If they do have an archery program the coach is required to have some level of certification.
You may be able to go to http://www.texasarchery.org/ and find some information.


----------



## kimmiedawn

:wink:heres a future shooter....


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Recent pic today


----------



## KimShaw1106

G33k said:


> Thank you yes. I like that it has Martin on it but would be very easy to shoot in. I swim in my martin shirt and wish I had something like what you have (actually all the M4L girls wish we have that shirt haha). But where did you get the Iron on?
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my P3 that my mom snapped for me real quick. I still have to put my awesome Tronjo Grip on it and get some matching Strings. But I am having so much fun with the compound. I love shooting recurve but the compound is just about having fun.


what is M4L? also I was wondering I think I have a pic or two with archery and I know I have some of the hunting crew we had..but I have a couple of crossbow cause I cant compound bow any more..and I have a pic of my new muzzleloader will that be ok to post thanks


----------



## DeeS

KimShaw1106 said:


> what is M4L? also I was wondering I think I have a pic or two with archery and I know I have some of the hunting crew we had..but I have a couple of crossbow cause I cant compound bow any more..and I have a pic of my new muzzleloader will that be ok to post thanks


M4L is Martin for Life. :thumb: And yes, please post up some pics!! I think I can speak for most of us, if not all, we love seeing the pics!!


----------



## HuntinChick

*I'll get in on the fun*

This is me doing a little target practice at my brother in law's house this past weekend, since we couldn't go hunting. We had to visit with the family instead!

My hubby was aggravating me and said I flinched, but he actually caught me blinking in one of the shots. I had my eye opened and focusing in on the target so long that I had to blink. :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

HuntinChick said:


> This is me doing a little target practice at my brother in law's house this past weekend, since we couldn't go hunting. We had to visit with the family instead!
> 
> My hubby was aggravating me and said I flinched, but he actually caught me blinking in one of the shots. I had my eye opened and focusing in on the target so long that I had to blink. :wink:


How did you manage to get your pic to GIF format?

Like it alot!


----------



## HuntinChick

Scotsbowhunter said:


> How did you manage to get your pic to GIF format?
> 
> Like it alot!



Thanks! We use Adobe Photoshop and ImageReady.


----------



## Sexy Archer

I love my bow.....here is my picture. I have a Micro Midas 4 bow. This is my first bow- just had a custom string made and had new limbs put on! I am ready!


----------



## LLove

wow, im really glad this thread was resurrected!! i don't have any pix of me shooting yet but i've been using this thread for a lot of form correction. I notice something my "teachers" have told me to watch out for, jump up from the desk to draw back, relax into it, then look in the mirror to see if i do it too. 


this has been a big help! keep 'em comin!! :cheers:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

here is one sans bow


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Where?


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> here is one sans bow


sans means without so I mean here is a pic without bow


----------



## crazy

You got to be the hottest woman I've ever seen


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> sans means without so I mean here is a pic without bow


I've never heard that before.  

But that is a lovely picture.


----------



## illbowhunter

Beautiful picture Razorback, but can you shoot a bow in that dress? :darkbeer:


I'll bet that dress is the new Realtree snow camo. :wink:


----------



## z28melissa

Beautiful photo razorback!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

thanks all! And yep, I bet I can shoot in that dress! HA!


----------



## altman

Mighty fine pic, razorback girl; you are a pretty one...:wink:


----------



## tannertt

My wife at a 3d shoot This is her first bow season she hasnt had any close enough yet. Her arrow is to the left not a bad shot for 35 yrds


----------



## DeeS

What a beautiful pic, Carrie!! Thanks for sharing and a BIG welcome back!!! :cheers:


----------



## Sooner Girl

Beautiful pic Carrie


----------



## tn_huntress

Here I am

Haven't gotten my other pics back on here since I rebooted, so this one will have to do


----------



## bcbow1971

very nice picture


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

DeeS said:


> Here is a better one of the new Firecat and my new stabilizer that a great guy made for me! :wink:


DEES - OMG you are my twin!! I don't have any pics to post, but I was scrolling through this thread and had to do a double take because I thought "who put a pic of me?" I had the gals at work and my husband look too and they said the same thing. Scary stuff!


----------



## tn_huntress

bcbow1971 said:


> very nice picture


thank ya


----------



## DeeS

MNArrowFlinger said:


> DEES - OMG you are my twin!! I don't have any pics to post, but I was scrolling through this thread and had to do a double take because I thought "who put a pic of me?" I had the gals at work and my husband look too and they said the same thing. Scary stuff!


No way?!?!?! You have to post a pic now! I gotta see this..........too funny.


----------



## ironman5946

tn_huntress said:


> Here I am
> looks like your draw length is a little short!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*Here is one from ASA Georgia*

This is one of my pics from ASA Georgia back in the summer.


----------



## tn_huntress

ironman5946 said:


> tn_huntress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am
> looks like your draw length is a little short!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got mods, just waiting til the end of hunting season to put them on
Click to expand...


----------



## GIjay

Here is my wife winning her first tourny after shooting a bow for a month.


----------



## tothewoodz

I think she must BLIND all her competitors with that diamond. Wow...
Great shooting.


----------



## Martin Angel

Here are a couple just taken with my new Equlizer. Form is getting better, but still have much work to do. I think my main ones are standing straight and a consistant relaxed hand on bow.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

ok here is one of me i dont like it cause it shows my puggy tummy ukey: butit is almost two years since i joined sooooo i figured this will have to do.....i have my hat turned backwards cause it was interfering with the bow.and my shot...:wink:


----------



## DeeS

Awww...........thanks for finally posting a pic PA!!  Its nice to be able to put a face with the typing.


----------



## AliCat

Me shootin my bow!


----------



## AliCat

Heres another!


----------



## nccrutch

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> ok here is one of me i dont like it cause it shows my puggy tummy ukey: butit is almost two years since i joined sooooo i figured this will have to do.....i have my hat turned backwards cause it was interfering with the bow.and my shot...:wink:


I luv the "old school" arrow and broadhead!!


----------



## viperarcher

Martin Angel said:


> Here are a couple just taken with my new Equlizer. Form is getting better, but still have much work to do. I think my main ones are standing straight and a consistant relaxed hand on bow.


Very good form Martin angle!


----------



## ironman5946

Martin angel is a goddess and her form is sweet also!!


----------



## Martin Angel

viperarcher said:


> Very good form Martin angle!


Thanks, I still have much to work with but Im happy with how my form has improved. Still gotta get my grip down, Im not consistant with what I do with my bow hand.


----------



## viperarcher

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks, I still have much to work with but Im happy with how my form has improved. Still gotta get my grip down, Im not consistant with what I do with my bow hand.


 how is your release and follow through? do you excute back tension? I think your bow arm and release elbow and your head and shoulders are all level and look really good!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I don't have a picture of me shooting my bow, but will get one and post it. Please be advised that it might scare some of you lol.


----------



## Martin Angel

viperarcher said:


> how is your release and follow through? do you excute back tension? I think your bow arm and release elbow and your head and shoulders are all level and look really good!


Still learning back tension, one of those things that I have to be thinking about to try and use it but have a tendency to forget other things when I do. LOL just gotta practice, ill get it.


----------



## CountryWoman

Glad we are getting new pics on here:wink:Great!


----------



## viperarcher

Martin Angel said:


> Still learning back tension, one of those things that I have to be thinking about to try and use it but have a tendency to forget other things when I do. LOL just gotta practice, ill get it.


yep thats it!


----------



## natalie2909

how can i post a pic?


----------



## IGluIt4U

natalie2909 said:


> how can i post a pic?


How to post a picture

:becky:


----------



## LLove

Martin Angel said:


> Still learning back tension, one of those things that I have to be thinking about to try and use it but have a tendency to forget other things when I do. LOL just gotta practice, ill get it.


i'm the opposite.. i've got the back tension, but as soon as im set with it, i realize that my front elbow is locked and have to consciously turn it out..


----------



## Martin Angel

LLove said:


> i'm the opposite.. i've got the back tension, but as soon as im set with it, i realize that my front elbow is locked and have to consciously turn it out..



Its crazy all the things you have to think about in the short time you can hold you bow at draw thru the release. I always forget something.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

*Some more of me with my DL fixed.*

Man It was way too long at 26.5" I got it back to 25.5" I feel alot more comfortable and confident in shooting my bow. I feel im shooting alot better. What do you think?

Here are some pictures from today.







































Wish me luck on my rabbit hunt today!


----------



## lastcall21

Some 3D pics of me this summer...


----------



## absolutecool

Cool, two leftys in a row!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

absolutecool said:


> Cool, two leftys in a row!!


I noticed that right away too!

I love that Southpaw 75th anniversary gold Trykon!:thumbs_up


----------



## lastcall21

Actually it is an 05 Vtec.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

lastcall21 said:


> Actually it is an 05 Vtec.



Oh.:embarres:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Great pics ladies!

Lastcall...I really like those red/grey/black camo pants...would go well with my OSU attire.


----------



## Mr. October

absolutecool said:


> Cool, two leftys in a row!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## z28melissa

smurphysgirl said:


> Great pics ladies!
> 
> Lastcall...I really like those red/grey/black camo pants...would go well with my OSU attire.


I was thinkin that too... minus the OSU part ukey: :lol: cool pants though, I totally want some...


----------



## SandSquid

Mom:









Daughter #1
"Aim Small, Miss Small"










Daughter #2 (with her coaches)









Not a bad group for an 8 year old, eh?









A while ago, whne she was shooting a Genesis:










Her first "robin-hood" (more like a "Friar Tuck")

Daddy, an arrow is hanging down.
Shoot , it'll fall out after the next shot.
But I don't want to hit it...in front ofthe "X"!
Go ahead and try and hit it, if you do I'll give you $5.00 and buy a new arrow!
"SMACK!


----------



## lastcall21

z28melissa said:


> I was thinkin that too... minus the OSU part ukey: :lol: cool pants though, I totally want some...


I bought these at an Army/Navy store in Ashland, Wisconsin. I can't find this colour here in Ontario -->grey, blue, green only. 

i love them to pieces.  my best piece of 3D equipment (besides my bow).


----------



## jstuntlocke

OK ladies... got some nice pictures in here....
I wanted to represent the little girls also, so here's a picture of my daughter.








She actually won this pic off of a business that mustv'e sent me a friend add from mark and tery drury's myspace page of all places! LOL

kinda funny, but I entered her picture in and she won it right before her 9th birthday! She's ben shooting a tom thumb from stacy archery since age 3!!
she's 8 in the pic and 10 yrs old now!! 
sorry they uglied it up with a couple pics of me in there too! LOL
:cheers:


----------



## gdzfast12

z28melissa said:


> Sweet pics spotfyre!! Those look like they should be framed! Here's my 11-ring shot from a 3d shoot Sunday :wink: everything is starting to turn green down here finally, which is nice...



Wow shooting a hoyt in an aeropostal shirt, lol will you marry me? hahahaha


----------



## cannonman

As a new memer of AT, I want to say how cool it is to see all of the pictures of the ladies of all ages that participate in this sport. Good Job !!


----------



## smurphysgirl

z28melissa said:


> i was thinkin that too... Minus the osu part ukey: :lol: Cool pants though, i totally want some...


GO bucks! LOL

Awesome pics everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11

*lefties*



absolutecool said:


> Cool, two leftys in a row!!


 i was watching a firearm shooting show the other day and they said that over 50% of women are left eye dominant :mg:


----------



## TeamPBR

*Pics of my girls*

Pics from summer 3D season.


----------



## doe_eyes76

I took this in my treestand one day with my cell phone, I was hunting by myself and trying to pass the time! LOL. I thought it came out kind of cool.


----------



## 1Luckygal

I have a treestand pic too!!!LOL I was hoping I wasnt the only one that did that!!! LOL


----------



## Witchy1

All of the pics on here are great and the kids are soooo cute! It's good to see them and so many ladies in the sport. Usually I'm behind the camera, and I've been too chicken to post, but here are a few of me from this year shooting my chrome Equalizer.


----------



## Illyan

I haven't some pics of my two loved archer girl, but one video and one pics:

My Daughter, Melany with her Tiger, in Sologne, France, on 3D:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5BQvY6s0dY

My wife with her Long Bow, in Amical 3D In Sologne to, she's come to Compound this year:


----------



## loy

My daughter.


----------



## Harmony

pic of me with my "new" bow (lol it was new at easter....just havnt got round 2 posting a photo...)










Gemma :wink:


----------



## viperarcher

wow nice bow gemma!


----------



## pop-up addict

*heres mine*


----------



## absolutecool

Another lefty...that makes about 3 I think...


----------



## absolutecool

Here is one of me from the summer, I don't know if I have posted it already in this thread or not...sorry if I have.


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool you are so cool!


----------



## absolutecool

viperarcher said:


> absolutecool you are so cool!


You make me blush Viper...you are not going to critique my form? I am no longer using that release...I am much more consistant with my Tru Ball sweet spot!!


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool I am not gonna crimp your style, Just to say that I believe in you! and your abilities! You just have to believe in yourself and your abilities! archery is 90% mental and 10% physical!


----------



## Life1978

*Thanks!*

Thanks ladies! I'm new to this sight and have been trying to get the girl friend into shooting but she wasn't sure. It helped being able to show her all the other lady archers! Now I just have to get her to sign herself up here!:mg:


----------



## Chelsey Day

here are a couple photos of me


























me and my first deer / this year. 10/2008


----------



## absolutecool

Another lefty!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Mikie Day

yeah...i tried to fix her when she was a baby but i just couldnt do it...lol


----------



## 2005Ultramag

absolutecool said:


> Another lefty!!! Amazing!!!



We're EVERYWHERE!:shade:


----------



## absolutecool

2005Ultramag said:


> We're EVERYWHERE!:shade:


I know, luckily my hubby shoots lefty so when I get beside him on the line it doesn't bother me....lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> I know, luckily my hubby shoots lefty so when I get beside him on the line it doesn't bother me....lol


Mine is tooooooo!!!!


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Mine is tooooooo!!!!


Another one....dang what is this world coming to? Why don't you post up a pic lady?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> Another one....dang what is this world coming to? Why don't you post up a pic lady?


Pic of what???


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Pic of what???


Of you shootin'..duh...lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

OooooHHHHH that!!! OK I will in March!!


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OooooHHHHH that!!! OK I will in March!!


March, I bet I have one of you at home I can post for ya!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Here's one for ya!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Here's one for ya!!


Hey, I think I made that picture... Has someone in that group forgotten to pick up applications???


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> Hey, I think I made that picture... Has someone in that group forgotten to pick up applications???


I am sure she has.....she can only do one thing at a time. Now we have to wait till tomorrow till she sees this....poor gal...:shade:


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I am sure she has.....she can only do one thing at a time. Now we have to wait till tomorrow till she sees this....poor gal...:shade:


Bless her heart


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> Here's one for ya!!


I owe you!!! Did you get your bow yesterday??


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I owe you!!! Did you get your bow yesterday??


You got me back, that didn't take long....lol

I didn't post the 'good' pic I have of you so you better be nice to me!!!

Where is our other lady, has she forgotten about us?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> You got me back, that didn't take long....lol
> 
> I didn't post the 'good' pic I have of you so you better be nice to me!!!
> 
> Where is our other lady, has she forgotten about us?


I haven't heard from her. She's just sitting back taking it all in. She'll show up soon. As far as the applications go....you didn't get yours? :mg: I've already sent mine in!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic

I'm here just really busy at the office lately. I don't know what has happened, I normally don't actually have to WORK at my job. I am definitely going to have to do something to fix this LOL!! By the way, I didn't get my application either but from the looks of my indoor skills, that may be a good thing.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Well I finally need to add my pic to the very long list...:star:


----------



## absolutecool

TN- archerychic said:


> I'm here just really busy at the office lately. I don't know what has happened, I normally don't actually have to WORK at my job. I am definitely going to have to do something to fix this LOL!! By the way, I didn't get my application either but from the looks of my indoor skills, that may be a good thing.


Whatever you say about being busy.......:mg: I too am lacking in the indoor skills...hubby says just put the [email protected]#& pin on the X and shoot already!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic

I put the pin on the X but by the time I set off the release the pin is going everywhere!!


----------



## absolutecool

You are lucky I haven't posted any antelope hunting pics....


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> You are lucky I haven't posted any antelope hunting pics....


Post 'em up!!! Would love to see them.


----------



## tn_huntress

TN- archerychic said:


> I normally don't actually have to WORK at my job.




Where can I apply??? :shade:


----------



## absolutecool

DeeS said:


> Post 'em up!!! Would love to see them.



I have to get clearance from the one in the photo before I post....:shade: It is not your 'typical' antelope hunt.....


----------



## warped Arrow

I was looking for bow pics and came across this thread. I wanted to say that it is nice to see photos that are REAL women, not "pin-up girls". Now I am not saying that there are not some lovely women posted, not at all. I just get tired of seeing "beauty queens" that cant even hold a bow properly.

Also, kudos and hats off to the mods for keeping this clean. Myself, my wife and my kids all appreciate it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TN- archerychic

tn_huntress said:


> Where can I apply??? :shade:


If I hire you for the job you don't actually work at, then what would I do for a living?:sad:


----------



## TN- archerychic

absolutecool said:


> I have to get clearance from the one in the photo before I post....:shade: It is not your 'typical' antelope hunt.....



I don't see how it could hurt. I already posted pics from the awesome deer hunt in October :teeth:


----------



## absolutecool

I thought I had more from the hunt, it was a beautiful sunny day in Georgia, the wind was calm and it was only a matter of time before this beast came up the lane. The shooter put the stalk on and in a matter of seconds it was all over!!!!:shade:


----------



## absolutecool

The stalk...


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

absolutecool said:


> The stalk...


I would like to know why alot of your pictures involve my wifes relatively large rearend?


----------



## tn_huntress

TN- archerychic said:


> If I hire you for the job you don't actually work at, then what would I do for a living?:sad:


I can do part time


----------



## absolutecool

rcarte10 said:


> I would like to know why alot of your pictures involve my wifes relatively large rearend?


Dude....that is just wrong!!!


----------



## Julie M

ROFL...That is very wrong!!


----------



## Deuce Frehley

absolutecool said:


> The stalk...


That looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## treeman65

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Well I finally need to add my pic to the very long list...:star:


very nice picture.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

YEA!!!! That bow without an arrow on it is very dangerous.


Deuce Frehley said:


> That looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## viperarcher

All I can do is laugh and laugh ! wow I would not dare to say that about my wife!


----------



## bownarra

Deuce Frehley said:


> That looks like an accident waiting to happen.


Like putting the deer's eye out with the end of the stabilizer or something?


----------



## absolutecool

Deuce Frehley said:


> That looks like an accident waiting to happen.


Yeah we were a dangerous bunch, I was carrying an antelope head and she was holding her bow....look out world---here we come!!!


----------



## Deuce Frehley

rcarte10 said:


> YEA!!!! That bow without an arrow on it is very dangerous.


I didn't immediately notice that there wasn't an arrow on it. Gee, it was just a spontaneous joke.


----------



## TN- archerychic

viperarcher said:


> All I can do is laugh and laugh ! wow I would not dare to say that about my wife!



It's okay. You know what they say, "I don't get mad.... I get even":wink:
I think someone is just jealous because he never has as much fun on the men's range as I do with all of my gals on the women's range, and of course, he has NEVER been antelope hunting:shade:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Oh my gosh...I leave for 3 days and look what is on here!! I too made that hunt!! It was awsome!! You girls are sooooo funny. I do hope that I get to shoot with ya'll this year at some ASA tournaments!


----------



## TN- archerychic

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Oh my gosh...I leave for 3 days and look what is on here!! I too made that hunt!! It was awsome!! You girls are sooooo funny. I do hope that I get to shoot with ya'll this year at some ASA tournaments!


Well we may have to speak with the Chief Executive of Stake Acquisiton to ensure that we have at least one opportunity to shoot together. If not, we may just have to meet up at the Simm's range!!


----------



## absolutecool

TN- archerychic said:


> Well we may have to speak with the Chief Executive of Stake Acquisiton to ensure that we have at least one opportunity to shoot together. If not, we may just have to meet up at the Simm's range!!



I'm on it!!!


----------



## tn_huntress

Do I have a title, or do I have to put in an application as well?


----------



## willyd5

kimmiedawn said:


> Well I said I would get new pic, our baby girl was born June 28th and I took her huntin in Nov. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One big happy "huntin" family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is tryin to take over my new 3D bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me shootin 3D in Sept. 1st shoot after Ambris was born.


Man looks like Alex Rutlage from Prime Time Bucks. You have to have people all over you at shoots! LOL Cool pics!


----------



## viperarcher

She is so cute Kimmie! I remember those pic's. They grow so fast!


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> Do I have a title, or do I have to put in an application as well?



No application, we just have to think you up a title, they are very prestigious so you have to really, really work on it!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> no application, we just have to think you up a title, they are very prestigious so you have to really, really work on it!!


cheif executive of photography!!


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> cheif executive of photography!!


That is exactly what I was thinking!!! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking!!! Great minds think alike!!


That's right!!! She does a great job!!! We will have to change it after this year cause she will be shooting!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic

I thought the same thing too!!! That confirms it, we are just toooo good:shade:


----------



## absolutecool

TN- archerychic said:


> I thought the same thing too!!! That confirms it, we are just toooo good:shade:


We are obviously the smartest ones around!!!:shade:


----------



## absolutecool

Some of her photographical skills!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> Some of her photographical skills!!


NICE PICTURE!!! if I say so myself!!!!


----------



## absolutecool

She is working today so I text her the new title, she loves it!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Geez! I obviously miss out on way too much fun by not being able to make it to the ASA shoots. Maybe one of these days......:sad:


----------



## tn_huntress

I humbly accept my title. I hereby promise not to let my fellow teammates down.


----------



## Kipsgrl

*My Mathews Mustang*

Me and my Mathews Mustang - my husband, 5ringking, finally decided to take me to shoot my bow.


----------



## sauce25

Kipsgrl said:


> Me and my Mathews Mustang - my husband, 5ringking, finally decided to take me to shoot my bow.


What draw weight do you shoot with Draw length? Thanks.


----------



## 5ringking

*mustang setup*

The setup of my wifes bow is 24 inch draw, and she shoots about 30 to 32 pound pull, I have her bow on a weight so she can shoot arrows without getting burned out quick. The more she shoots the more I will move the weight up on the limbs(without her knowing), just want her to enjoy shooting without getting to tired.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*New Pics*

New Pics


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

This is our Americas Best Bowstrings and PSE Rep Picture.


----------



## treeman65

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> This is our Americas Best Bowstrings and PSE Rep Picture.


where is the one of us at states?I never did get a copy.


----------



## KBI-PREZ

Ladies congrats to all of you who grab the bull by the horns and take up this crazy game. I must say you all are very lovely ladies and seem to be enjoying yourselves very much....It would be a treat to actually get to meet some of you at indoor shoots or 3-d shoots someday......One last thought i really need to say Miss Mary....Dont change a thing........:shade:


----------



## huskerbabe

*New Photos*

My friend and I are working to together on a seminar series and had to take some photos for our brochure, so I have some great pics, but I cant get them to load here. Can I email them to someone and have them post them for me, please
Thanks!


----------



## DeeS

huskerbabe said:


> My friend and I are working to together on a seminar series and had to take some photos for our brochure, so I have some great pics, but I cant get them to load here. Can I email them to someone and have them post them for me, please
> Thanks!


If you want, you can send them to my yahoo acct. it is [email protected] I will try and get them posted up for you. 

Dee


----------



## huskerbabe

email sent~Thanks!!


----------



## DeeS

huskerbabe said:


> email sent~Thanks!!


Oh crap!! My dang yahoo won't let me open any of the pics.........I will find a way to get 'em posted!


----------



## ex-diver

*My baby girl then...........and my baby now*

Here's my daughter CW back many many moons ago. And here she is now, my little one will be off to college in less than a year and half.
We've had some awesome shooting time together and I'm hoping she won't forget that she can always shoot with her pop anytime. Until then we have many more arrows to launch!
Good job ladies!
Have a goodun,
G


----------



## Dodgeman2500

nice bow


----------



## viperarcher

Its great that she has stuck with archery!


----------



## illusion2281

Its really great to see you ladies in the outdoors shooting! Keep up the great work and shoot straight!


----------



## tjandy

DeeS said:


> Oh crap!! My dang yahoo won't let me open any of the pics.........I will find a way to get 'em posted.


Here ya go darlin. :hug:


----------



## tjandy

a couple more


----------



## DeeS

tjandy said:


> Here ya go darlin. :hug:
> View attachment 500974
> 
> 
> View attachment 500975


Hey thank you hun!! :hug:


----------



## Jolynn Jones

WOW! I havent been in here in forever! I was happy to see all the new pictures! Great ones! Good to see so many women in the sport! I will be soon digging out my bow in hopes of practicing before ASA MS! We are having so much rain here and it gets dark so early its almost impossible to work and practice! Maybe soon I will have some new pictures to put up! Although I DO have some from the ASA shoots that Im not sure anyone has posted of alot of AT women! I'll do that tomorrow...dig out the picts! :cheer2:


----------



## tn_huntress

Jolynn Jones said:


> WOW! I havent been in here in forever! I was happy to see all the new pictures! Great ones! Good to see so many women in the sport! I will be soon digging out my bow in hopes of practicing before ASA MS! We are having so much rain here and it gets dark so early its almost impossible to work and practice! Maybe soon I will have some new pictures to put up! Although I DO have some from the ASA shoots that Im not sure anyone has posted of alot of AT women! I'll do that tomorrow...dig out the picts! :cheer2:


She DOES exist!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well welcome back women....




Jolynn Jones said:


> WOW! I havent been in here in forever! I was happy to see all the new pictures! Great ones! Good to see so many women in the sport! I will be soon digging out my bow in hopes of practicing before ASA MS! We are having so much rain here and it gets dark so early its almost impossible to work and practice! Maybe soon I will have some new pictures to put up! Although I DO have some from the ASA shoots that Im not sure anyone has posted of alot of AT women! I'll do that tomorrow...dig out the picts! :cheer2:


----------



## absolutecool

Jolynn Jones said:


> WOW! I havent been in here in forever! I was happy to see all the new pictures! Great ones! Good to see so many women in the sport! I will be soon digging out my bow in hopes of practicing before ASA MS! We are having so much rain here and it gets dark so early its almost impossible to work and practice! Maybe soon I will have some new pictures to put up! Although I DO have some from the ASA shoots that Im not sure anyone has posted of alot of AT women! I'll do that tomorrow...dig out the picts! :cheer2:


It is two days past tomorrow........


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Yes Cool it is! I've been swamped at work..writing a sticky note right now! ...Put ASA picts up on Womens thread!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

*Finally!*

Dang!:mg: I had to resize EVERY picture! But I did it!:cheer2: These are just random ones I could find... I cant remember how i attached them so i will label them in the next post! Well, I forgot about editing capabilities! 

First is of course ABSOLUTECOOL! Shanna Hillis! Showing us how to properly take out a deer, pig...or unruly man! 

Next is Robin Green with her Shooter of the Year trophy! Congrats girl great shooting! 

3rd is our group at the ASA Classic 2008...great girls..we had a blast! And last of this set is my wonderful Bohning Sponsors! I love them! Great company to shoot for and top of the line products! Stacey and Dale...oh..and me there in the middle! LOL...I have more...brb!


----------



## absolutecool

Those are for sure some GOOD TIMES!!! Keep on posting Jolynn!!


----------



## absolutecool

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/absolutecool/columbus08/columbus08228.jpg

See if this works...


----------



## Jolynn Jones

OK...heres some more... 

First one is Sherri...I think its ASA FL 08 probably team shoot with Mike Graham holding the umbrella.

Next is ASA MS 08.. on the range... April, Sonia, Tracy to name a few.

Then Me & Shanna YAY! 

Next is me at full draw..I know, I know..no comments about the bad form!!

Last is Kristi Chumley shootin the lights out!


----------



## absolutecool

Some from around the world....


----------



## Jolynn Jones

1. Me & Laura doing some "after shooting" fun at Applebees!:hungry:

2. Shirley Piggot a good friend and great shot!:shade:

3. My group at ASA MS 08... Brittany, Shirley, me, Kristi, Cindy.

4. Cindy doin some serious shooting!:star:


5. Cindy doing some serious fashion rule breaking!:mg: ASA IL 08 where everybody wore funny shorts..Cindy went all out!:thumbs_up


----------



## Jolynn Jones

OMG!!! SHANNA! Shame on you! That picture!!!!! :fear: OH! You are so in trouble NOW girl!:set1_punch:


----------



## absolutecool

HaHa, that'll teach you to stay gone so long..


----------



## absolutecool

Cindy will probably get you when she sees what you have posted!!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

1. Shanna stuffing her face at my BD party ASA Classic 08! ukey: and TNhuntress with her!

2. More than one BD was celebrated this ASA season! Shannas party was a great one! With a visit from Jeff Hopkins and his crew and of course the BD beer!:cheers:


----------



## absolutecool

I hate the pics didn't show up jolynn....lol

We get to do my birthday again this year at Augusta!!! WOOOHOOOO


----------



## TexanaNonGrata

Great photos Jolynn!


----------



## viperarcher

Nice Pic's and good times Jojo! wow absolutecool! thats a big Mug!


----------



## absolutecool

I still have it, everyone signed it for me!!! That was a good birthday for me!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Thats what the edit button is for Shanna!:teeth:


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Im probably gonna be in real trouble for postin everybody pictures but..oh well...:set1_applaud:


----------



## z28melissa

Jolynn Jones said:


> 1. Shanna stuffing her face at my BD party ASA Classic 08! ukey: and TNhuntress with her!
> 
> 2. More than one BD was celebrated this ASA season! Shannas party was a great one! With a visit from Jeff Hopkins and his crew and of course the BD beer!:cheers:


now that looks like my kinda night right there!! :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher

More pictures we want more pictures!


----------



## bambam203

Ok viper....lol

Here's a pic the first night I got my diamond....chezzin









Cell phone shot from 20ft up! lol










Doing a video hunt...



















And Thanksgiving Day Morning my first deer!


----------



## viperarcher

very Nice bambam!


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Whoa*



loy said:


> My daughter.


You should not shoot your bow at your daughter!!


----------



## Kendall Archery

This is my first attempt at posting a pic on a thread hope it works. This is me, Becky at Kings Hill Shoot in Montana 2008


----------



## DXTdaveRN

2Racks said:


> *Here I am !* :wink:


Nice thong! :thumbs_up


----------



## DXTdaveRN

mariah p said:


> Here is a picture that was taken while I was still in Iraq. I guess I had only been shooting for about a week at this point.


You could take your bow with you to Iraq?? That's cool! :thumbs_up


----------



## DXTdaveRN

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> thanks all! And yep, I bet I can shoot in that dress! HA!


Or NOT in the dress...that would be ok too!


----------



## absolutecool

Here are a couple of pics from today.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

Hey.. I recognize that shirt!!! Looks good! Glad you could get some use out of it!!! Good luck shooting!
~Sarah


----------



## absolutecool

I had on five shirts today!!! brrr


----------



## girlbowhunt247

*Last Hunt of the Year*

I posted some pictures a LONG while back on this thread, here are some new ones. These were taken after my last hunt of the year!!! :beer:


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool said:


> Here are a couple of pics from today.


Wow you look cold absolutecool! nice pic's !


----------



## viperarcher

girlbowhunt247 said:


> I posted some pictures a LONG while back on this thread, here are some new ones. These were taken after my last hunt of the year!!! :beer:


 great pic's! last hunt? any success?


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Great picts absolutecool ...girlbowhunt...Kendall...BAMBAM!!! You women are AWESOME!:wink:


----------



## girlbowhunt247

viperarcher said:


> great pic's! last hunt? any success?


No luck! I definitely would have included the picture of the deer if I had gotten one! LOL!


----------



## absolutecool

Jolynn Jones said:


> Great picts absolutecool ...girlbowhunt...Kendall...BAMBAM!!! You women are AWESOME!:wink:


Glad to see you are still around, any chance you are coming to Florida?


----------



## pwahuntn

AliCat said:


> Me shootin my bow!


Good form wtg!!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

absolutecool said:


> Glad to see you are still around, any chance you are coming to Florida?



No chance sweetie!  I would love to! Go and shoot the lights out hun! I am swamped with obligation here!

I AM going to get my bow out soon and shoot..start practicing for MS! YAY!


----------



## pwahuntn

How is a guy to shoot with this many hotties running around w/ Bow & arrows in hand. Keep it in the ten ring. Nice to see more women out there.


----------



## Montana girl

*Pic*

Me shooting my Mathews Prestige!


----------



## DeeS

Montana girl said:


> Me shooting my Mathews Prestige!


Hey Wendy!!! About time ya posted a pic.......... 

How ya doin?


----------



## tn_huntress

Here's some new pics of me!!


----------



## KBI-PREZ

Montana girl nice shooting those baby x"s dont stand a chance......


----------



## squirky

Laurie very nice pics. :thumbs_up Hope to see you again real soon.


----------



## tn_huntress

squirky said:


> Laurie very nice pics. :thumbs_up Hope to see you again real soon.


Thank you! I hope so too. Which ASAs are you guys going to?


----------



## Montana girl

Thanks!! I wish i could shoot them everytime..LOL


----------



## Montana girl

Dee I am doing great!! I am getting real anxious for 3d season to start!!! I hope to shoot with ya again.


----------



## DeeS

Montana girl said:


> Dee I am doing great!! I am getting real anxious for 3d season to start!!! I hope to shoot with ya again.


I can't wait either!! And we will shoot together more than once this year. Are you going to go over to Spokane, WA for the IBO Qualifier in March?


----------



## MWoody

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> here is one sans bow


Wow razorback girl, you look amazing. Congrats on getting married. Your man is a very lucky guy. Great to see there are so many women on here that enjoy shooting and hunting.


----------



## Sooner Girl

My new Bow, A PSE Chaos:wink:


----------



## viperarcher

Tn Huntress Nice pic's good form!


----------



## attak

Wow, you gals have some serious equipment. Awesome,good luck hunting and shooting.


----------



## briwayjones

Sooner Girl said:


> My new Bow, A PSE Chaos:wink:


You're not proud of that bow are you Sooner?


----------



## Montana girl

I will be there. Hopefully i will have a new bow by then. I need to start practicing yardage...


----------



## pwahuntn

Sooner Girl said:


> My new Bow, A PSE Chaos:wink:


Sooner Girl, 
Has 6,982 post you are seriously devoted WTG girl!!


----------



## pwahuntn

tn_huntress said:


> Here's some new pics of me!!



Nice setup:thumbs_up


----------



## pwahuntn

Montana girl said:


> Me shooting my Mathews Prestige!


Thats a sweet bow very fast and forgiving. I had an Apex7 till this economy took a dump so did it. Now I just have an 05 swicth back and a Mathews Q2.
The new mathews monster is kinda tempting my need for speed.

I'm taking my switch back to Hilo,Hawaii next month to Hunt Wild boar and Mouflon sheep. It out be a little exciting.


----------



## DXTdaveRN

pwahuntn said:


> Thats a sweet bow very fast and forgiving. I had an Apex7 till this economy took a dump so did it. Now I just have an 05 swicth back and a Mathews Q2.
> The new mathews monster is kinda tempting my need for speed.
> 
> I'm taking my switch back to Hilo,Hawaii next month to Hunt Wild boar and Mouflon sheep. It out be a little exciting.


The Switchback is quite possibly the best bow ever made by Mathews. Hang onto that one. That sounds like a really fun trip! Hawaii and Bowhunting...it doesn't get much better than that! :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS

Montana girl said:


> I will be there. Hopefully i will have a new bow by then. I need to start practicing yardage...


Sweet! Maybe we can shoot together. What kind of bow are ya getting??


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Sooner Girl said:


> My new Bow, A PSE Chaos:wink:


woohooo Shannon got another bow!! You gonna try and make it to Paris this year girl??


----------



## Sooner Girl

briwayjones said:


> You're not proud of that bow are you Sooner?



Oh yes I am:wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl

mathewsgirl13 said:


> woohooo Shannon got another bow!! You gonna try and make it to Paris this year girl??


Hmm! I might just do that!! Wish you were going to San Antonio with us!


----------



## Sooner Girl

pwahuntn said:


> Sooner Girl,
> Has 6,982 post you are seriously devoted WTG girl!!



Yes I am! Thanks.


----------



## houseofpain44

when is the paris shoot?


----------



## treeman65

Sooner Girl said:


> Hmm! I might just do that!! Wish you were going to San Antonio with us!


Just one more reason to go to Paris.:77:


----------



## Cyrille

Hello; I'm realitively new to the forum but I have been moseing around looking here, there, everywhere. I must say there are some stunning women on this thread. However, I did notice that aside from looking at them I noticed most are useing them gadgetiy wheelie thangs. Does anyone on the distaff side use traditional tackle? or are they all into the high falutin gadgetity stuff? A curious Trad shooter wants to know.I just want to add that I looked at all the pictures from pg.1 and counted a possible nine pictures that shows women shooting Tradditional tackle. There may have been more but I couldn't see the complete bow in a number of photographs. But to my dismay there are far more pictures of wheelies than traditional. I have no querral with those who use wheelies, just don't try to hand me one.


----------



## Sooner Girl

treeman65 said:


> Just one more reason to go to Paris.:77:


Gotta check the dates and then see if I can find a roomy to share expenses with!


----------



## bownarra

Cyrille said:


> or are they all into the high falutin gadgetity stuff?


I don't think you're supposed to say "gadgetitty" on this particular thread


----------



## Cyrille

bownarra said:


> I don't think you're supposed to say "gadgetitty" on this particular thread


Sorry for the "slip" I meant to say *gagetty* [SP?] Somehow that doesen't look right!


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Cyrille said:


> Hello; I'm realitively new to the forum but I have been moseing around looking here, there, everywhere. I must say there are some stunning women on this thread. However, I did notice that aside from looking at them I noticed most are useing them gadgetiy wheelie thangs. Does anyone on the distaff side use traditional tackle? or are they all into the high falutin gadgetity stuff? A curious Trad shooter wants to know.I just want to add that I looked at all the pictures from pg.1 and counted a possible nine pictures that shows women shooting Tradditional tackle. There may have been more but I couldn't see the complete bow in a number of photographs. But to my dismay there are far more pictures of wheelies than traditional. I have no querral with those who use wheelies, just don't try to hand me one.


I gotta say most of us women (and probably the men for that matter) shoot the 'wheelie' bows. 

I do admire you for being a trad shooter, shooting by instinct and being good at it is really cool! I would like to try it some day but I think it would frustrate me since I am so spoiled by all the gadgets.


----------



## treeman65

Sooner Girl said:


> Gotta check the dates and then see if I can find a roomy to share expenses with!


 we can make room for you


----------



## Cyrille

girlbowhunt247 said:


> I gotta say most of us women (and probably the men for that matter) shoot the 'wheelie' bows.
> 
> I do admire you for being a trad shooter, shooting by instinct and being good at it is really cool! I would like to try it some day but I think it would frustrate me since I am so spoiled by all the gadgets.



You're probably right, I wouldn't want to bet against you on that stament.
I'm a trad.bowman because when I was a teenager the "newest" thing on the market for archers was the "recurve!" I started with the recurve and have stuck with it lo these many years. I did however, try a compound when they first hit the market, really, really didn't like it. To me there was no challange after awhile, I was hitting center mass @forty yards [my self-imposed limit] with just about every shot. Went back to the recurve pronto. Now I'm happy to hit center mass with my horsebow 5 out of six shots @30 yds. At 40 I'm happy with 2 out of 6. I like the challange of useing a horsebow or any other recurve. The long bow I never really tried to master, I used one in "practice sessons while in the S.C.A. never could get the "hang of it."


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Cyrille said:


> You're probably right, I wouldn't want to bet against you on that stament.
> I'm a trad.bowman because when I was a teenager the "newest" thing on the market for archers was the "recurve!" I started with the recurve and have stuck with it lo these many years. I did however, try a compound when they first hit the market, really, really didn't like it. To me there was no challange after awhile, I was hitting center mass @forty yards [my self-imposed limit] with just about every shot. Went back to the recurve pronto. Now I'm happy to hit center mass with my horsebow 5 out of six shots @30 yds. At 40 I'm happy with 2 out of 6. I like the challange of useing a horsebow or any other recurve. The long bow I never really tried to master, I used one in "practice sessons while in the S.C.A. never could get the "hang of it."


I guess it all depends on what you're use to. The compound does seem to make it less challenging than the recurved bow when you shoot at 30-40 yards and it keeps hitting the center. 

Where the compound bow is very challenging is when you have to 'tweak' your gadgets (levels on your sight, adjustable pins, sight gang movements, anchoring your release aid exactly the same each and every time, etc...) and being able to understand every single part of your bow and marking everything so you know if it moved since last time. 

The wheelie bow is also challenging in a sense that if your equipment changes, you know that its not your form falling apart or becoming complacent; and if your equipment is tuned just right, that you need keep practicing to keep on your form. One change can cause a host of problems! 

All these things to consider with a wheelie -- while you are trying to score an X on the Field course at 53, 65, 70, 80 yards, or hitting the 11 or 12 ring on that 3D Jackalope at who knows what yardage?!?!?! 

In summary, I think archery is very challenging no matter what type of bow you shoot, it has been the most intriguing sport I have ever tried to master. It has brought me many ups and downs, and that is probably why I love archery and bow hunting more than anything else I've ever done. And as of today, I am completely on the frustrated end of archery!! Had a hell of a day hitting the broad side of a barn, then made an executive decision to change the spring inside my Carter release just to see if that might help me shoot better ... tomorrow! My arms are sore today! 

Maybe I'll switch to a recurve.:tongue:


----------



## Sooner Girl

treeman65 said:


> we can make room for you


LOL!! Who's We??


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Love seeing all these pics! so glad our sport is booming!


----------



## Cyrille

Naturelly I urge you to at least give the recurve a try. I shot my compound for 6 or 7 months before going back to the recurve. The thing I found most annoying with the compound was noise and every now and again string slap, I don't experance stringslap with my horsebow (a recurve, in case you don't know.) so I have effectivly done away with the bracer except when wearing heavy clothing. 
I don't know what draw poundage you are useing now, but with a recurve I would suggest that you lower the poundage at least 5# I have an old 56# Ben Pearson "Colt" recurve That I used to bowhunt/fish with that I can no longer pull to 28" I don't know why, because I can pull my 58# @30" horse bow back to 29" which tranlates to approximately 50# or a bit more.
You probably use alum or carbon arrows, I use wood, Port Orford Cedar. I have been toying with the idea of switching to Sitka Spruce because it is a little heavier and stronger than Port Orford. However I'm happy with Port Orford Cedar and you know what they say--- "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## DXTdaveRN

girlbowhunt247 said:


> I gotta say most of us women (and probably the men for that matter) shoot the 'wheelie' bows.
> 
> I do admire you for being a trad shooter, shooting by instinct and being good at it is really cool! I would like to try it some day but I think it would frustrate me since I am so spoiled by all the gadgets.


Yeah...I paid my dues as a kid with the "Trad" setup...but then I grew up and realized if you wanna "Git-R-done" you gotta shoot them wheelie thangs pardner!!


----------



## DXTdaveRN

Cyrille said:


> Naturelly I urge you to at least give the recurve a try. I shot my compound for 6 or 7 months before going back to the recurve. The thing I found most annoying with the compound was noise and every now and again string slap, I don't experance stringslap with my horsebow (a recurve, in case you don't know.) so I have effectivly done away with the bracer except when wearing heavy clothing.
> I don't know what draw poundage you are useing now, but with a recurve I would suggest that you lower the poundage at least 5# I have an old 56# Ben Pearson "Colt" recurve That I used to bowhunt/fish with that I can no longer pull to 28" I don't know why, because I can pull my 58# @30" horse bow back to 29" which tranlates to approximately 50# or a bit more.
> You probably use alum or carbon arrows, I use wood, Port Orford Cedar. I have been toying with the idea of switching to Sitka Spruce because it is a little heavier and stronger than Port Orford. However I'm happy with Port Orford Cedar and you know what they say--- "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


Noise? String slap? Things have come a long way since you shot compound bow apparently. Bows and their accessories have gotten a damn site more "fangled" (and more quiet) through the years. Mine is as quiet as a church mouse and it's a few years old itself. I think most of us would rather look at wooden arrows in a museum these days, than shoot them. Carbon has become the new order of the day. Where do you even get real cedar arrows made? Do they have actual turkey feathers and the handmade tips hewn by the village smithy too? Post some pics!


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Cyrille said:


> Naturelly I urge you to at least give the recurve a try. I shot my compound for 6 or 7 months before going back to the recurve. The thing I found most annoying with the compound was noise and every now and again string slap, I don't experance stringslap with my horsebow (a recurve, in case you don't know.) so I have effectivly done away with the bracer except when wearing heavy clothing.
> I don't know what draw poundage you are useing now, but with a recurve I would suggest that you lower the poundage at least 5# I have an old 56# Ben Pearson "Colt" recurve That I used to bowhunt/fish with that I can no longer pull to 28" I don't know why, because I can pull my 58# @30" horse bow back to 29" which tranlates to approximately 50# or a bit more.
> You probably use alum or carbon arrows, I use wood, Port Orford Cedar. I have been toying with the idea of switching to Sitka Spruce because it is a little heavier and stronger than Port Orford. However I'm happy with Port Orford Cedar and you know what they say--- "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


I taught kids at an event this year with a recurve, and fingers. It was very very low poundage so I could not enjoy shooting it myself.. I might take you up on that and give a real recurve a try some day. I do use carbon arrows, and they shoot very nice (Gold Tips). 

I have a friend that use to build beautiful wooden bows, he _WAS_ a diehard trad shooter and hated the compound bow! He finally decided to come over to the dark side after he had no one to compete with and hasn't picked up his recurve in a long time. Wheelies have come a long long way since you've tried it. Not saying you should try it again since you are happy with what you're shooting now, but at the yardages we wheel-heads shoot, add mastering the release aid, and learning to hold steady and aim, it sure feels great to be able to keep getting them in the bull, and counting the X's. 

When I have my good days, and I am on... I am in a great mood and life is good.


----------



## Cyrille

DXTdaveRN said:


> Noise? String slap? Things have come a long way since you shot compound bow apparently. Bows and their accessories have gotten a damn site more "fangled" (and more quiet) through the years. Mine is as quiet as a church mouse and it's a few years old itself. I think most of us would rather look at wooden arrows in a museum these days, than shoot them. Carbon has become the new order of the day. Where do you even get real cedar arrows made? Do they have actual turkey feathers and the handmade tips hewn by the village smithy too? Post some pics!


Where do you get real cedar arrows made? 
a number of online trad dealers sell them or you can make your own as some of these same dealers sell the shafts or one can go into the woods and gather one's own shaft makeing material. I have mostly ordered my shaft/arrows and/or needed components online. Ready made arrows are not cheap, and custom made arrows are more expensive than "stock" arrows. The lowest I've seen on line are around $70.00 dollars a dozen The highest about $125.00 and that's simi custom arrows. If one makes his/her own arrows It costs much less per arrow, but more if you're just starting out what with equitment and componets to buy . As for pictures, sorry, but I'm so low tech that I can only type things on the internet. I have no idea how to do anything else with this dang thang.


----------



## emfunk

Cyrille,
What bow do you shoot? I am also a traditional archer, switched over 4 years ago and there is no looking back. We all have our own reasons for doing what we do, some choose to shoot 70lbs with 80%, I now choose to shoot 55-57lbs depending on the bow I shoot and no let off. I chose to switch one for a new challenge. 

DxtdaveRN, About the knapped heads and turkey feathers and such, yes there are guys and gals out there that use them, takes alot of skill to do both, you need to grind the feathers and such, and knapping the head is a skill I have yet to tackle. 
Port Orford Cedar is very easy to come by, just as easy as any carbons, also I know alot of guys that shoot a new carbon made for traditional shoots, Grizzly sticks, when the shaft is completed its in the range of 900-1200 grains depending on the head. 

Like I said at the begining is all about what gets you pumped, when I switched back in 04 I had a brand new bow tech VFT and shot it very proficent but when I grab that Black Widow thats when I knew I had found what I wanted to do.


----------



## Cyrille

I shoot a Kassai horsebow,a recurve, 58# @30" It's called the Raven which is said to be an improvement on the Maygar horsebow that Mr. Kassai used or uses to demonstrate shooting from horseback while in motion. I don't ride horses not since I was somewhere in my 40s. I shoot bare bow, no kind of sights, no mechanical release just an archer's glove and arrow. 
My draw is 29" so I'm only "holding" about 50# at my full draw.


----------



## emfunk

Same here, I shoot a Black Widow Lag 54lbs @ 28 and allum arrows 2117 with a 150gr head. 
Also shoot 3 others, 55lb Bear Montana, 55lb Ben Pearson Recurve, 57lb Tomahawk Recurve made by Dale Karch (Owner of Three Rivers) He made the bow when he lived up in Wisconsin. 

Have you ever made it Cloverdale, Indiana to the Traditional National Shoot or Denton Hill.


----------



## girlbowhunt247

I really admire you traditional guys (and girls). But then again, things 'back in the day' really interest me... old movies, antiques and such. 

I have a really good friend who's 86 years old, and I love listening to his stories about archery, the way archery use to be. He has earned over 300 trophies and medals and he teaches me what he knows on how to shoot well. He fought with MacArthur in WWII and has a case full of medals from the war.

Archers are really cool people, no matter what type of bow you shoot.

We are totally off the thread subject here, we should start a new one.


----------



## Cyrille

Indiana? No, never been north of the Masion- Dixion Line unless you count my Military Service. And that was in the Navy, I don't believe the Maison-Dixion Line extends into the Atlantic Ocean.
How much did your Black Widow cost; if you don't mind my asking?
I have a 56# Ben Pearson "Colt", an old Bear take down Target bow, @35or 40#, and two or three other target bows. One is a Lord Mercury by Ben Pearson, I really love that bow but it is so old that the fiber glass lamination has harozontal cracks on both limbs and is no longer safe to use. Won a number of tournaments with that bow. Alas, that's all in the past now but good memories, good memories!


----------



## RexM

Thanks for sharing the pics ladies, my fondest memories of my marriage were shooting with my wife. She shot a purple and white recurve with matching arrows. Good times.


----------



## 3 Big Deer

absolutecool said:


> The stalk...


love it....where is mine???? suggestions for my new screen name


----------



## Montana girl

I am getting a PSE X-Force SD... Im ordering it this week so hopefully by mid march i will have it in my fingertips.... Still unsure of the color yet!! BLUE OR RED


----------



## briwayjones

Montana girl said:


> I am getting a PSE X-Force SD... Im ordering it this week so hopefully by mid march i will have it in my fingertips.... Still unsure of the color yet!! BLUE OR RED


Congratulations! I'd go with red. I think it suits you better.


----------



## DeeS

Montana girl said:


> I am getting a PSE X-Force SD... Im ordering it this week so hopefully by mid march i will have it in my fingertips.... Still unsure of the color yet!! BLUE OR RED


Congrats Wendy! The blue is real pretty..........that is a hard choice tho.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

I'm still working on not leaning back. I need get a lower poundage bow.


----------



## z28melissa

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm still working on not leaning back. I need get a lower poundage bow.


Cool pics! Where'd you get that hat? Looks like your draw length needs shortened quite a bit, that will help a lot with your lean


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

z28melissa said:


> Cool pics! Where'd you get that hat? Looks like your draw length needs shortened quite a bit, that will help a lot with your lean


Yes I've shortened it since then. I need to get a more recent pic to prove my form isn't so horrible anymore. haha. The hat came with the bow. My husband ruined mine though. He's a painter and he wore it to work! *


----------



## z28melissa

CashMoneyRugby said:


> Yes I've shortened it since then. I need to get a more recent pic to prove my form isn't so horrible anymore. haha. The hat came with the bow. My husband ruined mine though. He's a painter and he wore it to work! *


Aw that stinks! What bow is that anyway? I've got an Elite on order, I cannot wait for it to come in!


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

That is an Elite Synergy with Ice cams for a lower poundage. It's one of the first lefties they ever made. They're great bows. I'm sure you'll love yours. What did you order? I'm working on getting a GT500 in Ninja!


----------



## z28melissa

CashMoneyRugby said:


> That is an Elite Synergy with Ice cams for a lower poundage. It's one of the first lefties they ever made. They're great bows. I'm sure you'll love yours. What did you order? I'm working on getting a GT500 in Ninja!


Sweet! Same here... ninja gt500


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

z28melissa said:


> Sweet! Same here... ninja gt500


oooh great choice!!! the ninjas with colored strings makes the color pop and they look so great!! I'll have to see pictures once your's arrives!


----------



## z28melissa

CashMoneyRugby said:


> oooh great choice!!! the ninjas with colored strings makes the color pop and they look so great!! I'll have to see pictures once your's arrives!


I'll post up pics for sure! I want to see yours too. By the sounds of it, it'll be a while before mine comes in... I'm getting anxious :teeth:


----------



## briwayjones

CashMoneyRugby said:


>


Another fellow lefty pretty archer babe. Us lefties are taking over, watch out.


----------



## KBI-PREZ

Yeah:thumbs_up go us leftys ...........


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

well i have to admit I'm a "pretend lefty." I'm right handed just left eye dominant.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Traditional Gear??? I'm proud to say that I'm BI-BOW.


----------



## briwayjones

CashMoneyRugby said:


> well i have to admit I'm a "pretend lefty." I'm right handed just left eye dominant.


Oh a faux lefty. I see how it is. You just want to be special. My friend is a faux lefty so I guess I can still associate with you. :tongue:


----------



## laurakuri

*Right and left handed*

No ! Tressa is not a faux Lefty ... She is Lefty , but Right handed as well . Left handed persons have better reflex .. {tennis men and women } .


----------



## briwayjones

laurakuri said:


> No ! Tressa is not a faux Lefty ... She is Lefty , but Right handed as well . Left handed persons have better reflex .. {tennis men and women } .


I'm sorry it didn't sound like she was ambidextrous. It sounded like she had an eye that won't cooperate.  :wink:


----------



## laurakuri

*No Difference*

Sorry , but you mean that she is righty but , because of her right eye which does not cooperate , she turns to lefty ??? Possible ... but this way , she is righty and lefty as I proposed .. So , no difference ... A friend of mines shoots handgun with right hand and bow with left hand , but left hand is dominant .


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

hahaha alright alright i'm not like... lazy eyed over here. I just naturally aim with my left. haha. More people do that they they realize. Here's a way to test it.... make a hole with your fingers (like making the "okay" sign) and hold it out at your arms full extension.... pick something like someones head to look through the hole of your hand. keep staring at the object you picked but more your hand closer and close to your face. Keep the object in the center at all times and go all the way until your hand touches your face. Which eye is it covering? That's your dominant eye.

And no i'm not even close to ambidextrous. It took me a while to be able to knock the arrow with my left hand without looking ******ed. haha.

Tressa


----------



## briwayjones

CashMoneyRugby said:


> And no i'm not even close to ambidextrous. It took me a while to be able to knock the arrow with my left hand without looking ******ed. haha.
> Tressa


That's probably how I would look trying to knock an arrow with my right hand. And how I look trying to throw with my right hand.

Another way to test eye dominance is to point at something far away with your finger. Then cover one eye, uncover it, then cover the other. The time when your finger did not shift positions with one eye covered is your dominant eye.

So I take it you can't shut your left eye only?

Brian


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

correct. i can only wink my right eye. haha. It hasn't been too hard since i started out shooting left handed with bows.... but with a gun my dad started me using them right handed. Making the switch has been awkward.


----------



## briwayjones

CashMoneyRugby said:


> correct. i can only wink my right eye. haha. It hasn't been too hard since i started out shooting left handed with bows.... but with a gun my dad started me using them right handed. Making the switch has been awkward.


You could start wearing a patch over your left eye while shooting. 

ARRRRRR


----------



## KBI-PREZ

I too am left eye dominant but i shoot right handed as well as left handed i just have to close one eye when i shoot right handed.....


----------



## briwayjones

briwayjones said:


> You could start wearing a patch over your left eye while shooting.
> 
> ARRRRRR


You know! Tressa doesn't make a bad pirate name either. :tongue:

**breaks out in spontaneous song**
Yo, ho, ho and a bottle of Rum, Tressa was her name. She sailed the seven seas and was a dangerous dame. Don't be lame and try to cross her, or you will reap what you sow. She will incite some fear in you, and give you the business end of her bow. Tressa was her name, yo, ho, ho. 

Ok, I'll stop now. :zip:


----------



## Cyrille

briwayjones said:


> You could start wearing a patch over your left eye while shooting.
> 
> ARRRRRR


I am left-eye domenate also I tried the "pirate patch" experement covered my right [lazy eye] and it didn't help, spoke to my coach and he said "lose the eyepatch, you have to use binocular vision. Aim with your right eye, but keep both eyes open."


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

yah i keep both eyes open when i shoot. it works well for me. As far being a pirate.... well i could handle the ocean and the sunshine that's for sure.


----------



## heelsfan413

I just wanted to give you ladies your props. Excellent form on almost all of them and some serious gear too. Great job, keep it up!


----------



## absolutecool

Here are a couple pics of me from Florida.


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo

*Back in the day....*

The first one is a 100 yard money shoot at a orange rifle dot at a Fish & Game Shoot in NH. I was shooting a sierratec set at about 36 lbs. Of course I won....but notice my sight is bottomed out...we used to shoot 100 yards every day for fun...it used to be my sweet spot...but it's been 3 years, I probably can't hit the broad side of a barn now...lol

And the second is take a kid in the woods day, I took one of the archery students bear hunting....


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo

*form and crap*

tressa....I worked in a pro shop for about 7 years...another thing we used to do (and when I say we I mean myself included..lol) when I would teach a lesson is to have the girls where a chunky heeled shoe and take the front foot shoe off, therefore pushing you forward...weird but it works, also for woman and youth shooters you can cut your release down. The bar that your release end is attached to is just a screw usually and it can be cut down by your proshop hero and reattached. It shouldn't be longer than the palm of your hand.....

also if you can shoot a respectable group and your comfortable...than don't listen to anyone...the key is consistency, if you consistantly have bad form (like myself) you will consistantly shoot no matter what....

it's all in the form, poor or not, I think people harp on that too much...I know they harped on me about...lol...you can hit an x with any bow you shoot as long as you do it the same way everytime....


----------



## Huntin4Elk

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> tressa....I worked in a pro shop for about 7 years...another thing we used to do (and when I say we I mean myself included..lol) when I would teach a lesson is to have the girls where a chunky heeled shoe and take the front foot shoe off, therefore pushing you forward...weird but it works, also for woman and youth shooters you can cut your release down. The bar that your release end is attached to is just a screw usually and it can be cut down by your proshop hero and reattached. It shouldn't be longer than the palm of your hand.....
> 
> also if you can shoot a respectable group and your comfortable...than don't listen to anyone...the key is consistency, if you consistantly have bad form (like myself) you will consistantly shoot no matter what....
> 
> it's all in the form, poor or not, I think people harp on that too much...I know they harped on me about...lol...you can hit an x with any bow you shoot as long as you do it the same way everytime....





THANK YOU............now THAT is some of the best advice I've heard on here.


----------



## dream_archer

*New to Forum*

Hey there Ladies!

I'm some-what of a newbie to this forums in that I'm more active now then I have been.

I'll be posting a pic up just as soon as I get my Martin Bengal and get it all set up. It's my first good compound! I'm so excited


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo

*aww..*



Huntin4Elk said:


> THANK YOU............now THAT is some of the best advice I've heard on here.


Thanks...like my signiture says archery is easy just don't screw up!! lol... Most good setups will shoot straight in a hooters shooter...put a person behind it and they mess the whole thing up!!


----------



## KBI-PREZ

Wow well said....the human factor tears us all up.....


----------



## hoody123

briwayjones said:


> Another fellow lefty pretty archer babe. Us lefties are taking over, watch out.


Which bow is that? Is it a Synergy, I can't really tell.


----------



## VAGuardian

This is a much needed thread. It is nice to see so many woman enjoying hunting and archery. We have to keep the sport of hunting alive!


----------



## JAG

Here's one of me and my new bow.


----------



## briwayjones

JAG said:


> Here's one of me and my new bow.


What kind of bow is that? Unless the picture is just deceptive that looks like a nice long bow for a modern day compound? How long is it?


----------



## viperarcher

I think that is a Pearson bow she is shooting!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

HEy JAG! Nice to see you on here again hun! I havent sen you in a while! I actually got my bow out and shot the other day! YAHHOOOO! Im getting erady for MS PRoAM!


----------



## JAG

Its a Pearson Z34.. 34" 

Jo-Jo! I will see you in Mississippi!!!! :hug:


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> tressa....I worked in a pro shop for about 7 years...another thing we used to do (and when I say we I mean myself included..lol) when I would teach a lesson is to have the girls where a chunky heeled shoe and take the front foot shoe off, therefore pushing you forward...weird but it works, also for woman and youth shooters you can cut your release down. The bar that your release end is attached to is just a screw usually and it can be cut down by your proshop hero and reattached. It shouldn't be longer than the palm of your hand.....
> 
> also if you can shoot a respectable group and your comfortable...than don't listen to anyone...the key is consistency, if you consistantly have bad form (like myself) you will consistantly shoot no matter what....
> 
> it's all in the form, poor or not, I think people harp on that too much...I know they harped on me about...lol...you can hit an x with any bow you shoot as long as you do it the same way everytime....


Thanks for the advice. Of course I'd feel funny shooting in one shoe haha but I might try it for practice and maybe the form will stick once I put the other show back on haha. My scores have been consistently rising so I'm happy for now. We'll see when they level off. Thanks again!

Tressa


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

hoody123 said:


> Which bow is that? Is it a Synergy, I can't really tell.


My bow? Yes it's a Synergy but with Ice cams.

Tressa


----------



## hoody123

CashMoneyRugby said:


> My bow? Yes it's a Synergy but with Ice cams.
> 
> Tressa


Cool, I shoot a Synergy and I thought the riser looked familiar. My wife shoots the Ice. I like them both, I'm betting the combination you have would be nice too. (Although, I think my wife appreciates how light her Ice is overall)


----------



## briwayjones

CashMoneyRugby said:


> Of course I'd feel funny shooting in one shoe


You could shoot in two shoes then. Your front could be a tennis shoe and you could wear a 2" heel or so on your back foot.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

briwayjones said:


> You could shoot in two shoes then. Your front could be a tennis shoe and you could wear a 2" heel or so on your back foot.


Not sure thats any less awkward. i can just picture me waddling up to the line. haha. clunk thud clunk thud....

Tressa


----------



## Rack300

*Hot*



pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


I think I have fallen in love !


----------



## timnbama

*Savannah Miller*

Some pics of my 14 year old daughter shooting her first bow. A Martin Leopard purchased at Allen Archery in Decatur Alabama.


----------



## h-d tim

Savannah the North Alabama Martin girl.


----------



## Wally_Bob

girlbowhunt247 said:


> I posted some pictures a LONG while back on this thread, here are some new ones. These were taken after my last hunt of the year!!! :beer:


oh my-lanta


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Here's me at the Cimmaron in Richmond, IL this past Saturday. Yea, it's a bad pic, but oh well lol.


----------



## Sooner Girl

The Pink Posse:teeth:


----------



## Wally_Bob

Sooner Girl said:


> The Pink Posse:teeth:


your the only one wearing pink....


----------



## Tecumseh

:shade: ...good to see women & kids shooting.


----------



## JAG

Wally_Bob said:


> your the only one wearing pink....


we didnt get the memo that day.. :lol:


----------



## gehrke145

Wow went through this thread for the first time and the first thing that comes to mind......... I should of read it before moving to Durango lol. Well at least the Elk hunting and Flyfishing are good down here:darkbeer:


----------



## Sooner Girl

Wally_Bob said:


> your the only one wearing pink....


There was 3 Pink Bows!!LOL


----------



## 42WLA

Here is my PINK partner. Look at that form!









Yes, that's a 12!


----------



## absolutecool

I have some pics from this afternoon..


----------



## viperarcher

Very Nice absolutecool!


----------



## pooh bear

We haven't been on in a while but we are back! Nice pics ladies!! 


Melissa


----------



## ryanyichen

*Nothing like a Wife that truly enjoys Archery!*

A pics of my wife at the 40 yard. Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## dream_archer

Shootin' my new Bengal


----------



## tjsjr

jstuntlocke said:


> OK ladies... got some nice pictures in here....
> I wanted to represent the little girls also, so here's a picture of my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually won this pic off of a business that mustv'e sent me a friend add from mark and tery drury's myspace page of all places! LOL
> 
> kinda funny, but I entered her picture in and she won it right before her 9th birthday! She's ben shooting a tom thumb from stacy archery since age 3!!
> she's 8 in the pic and 10 yrs old now!!
> sorry they uglied it up with a couple pics of me in there too! LOL
> :cheers:


Having a 11mnth son, 2yro daughter, a 4yrd old niece and a 9yro niece I find this pic to the winner of this thread :darkbeer:. and i havent even looked through it all. seeing pics of others kids getting into it makes me have hope for my daughter, but she already likes to "I push it daddy?" when it comes time for the release. talk about "suprise release". Its cool she likes it. oh and we are safe as to make shure she doesnt get in front of the string when pushing the release button. 
:shade:


----------



## dream_archer

Cool pic tjsjr. That's a beautiful little girl you got there :thumb:


----------



## tjsjr

i quoted that pic. its of another members daughter, but i agree. these are my kids;


----------



## tjsjr




----------



## Skiminims

Here's a terrible picture of me from sighting in my bow at an outdoor range yesterday.


----------



## peregrine82

My shooting partner, Elite Cuda.


----------



## kimmiedawn

here are a few pics of me with my new Anderson bow (ABC) Crow.. They kinda suck, I was sightin in in the wind.


----------



## keyman

kimmiedawn said:


> here are a few pics of me with my new Anderson bow (ABC) Crow.. They kinda suck, I was sightin in in the wind.


what is wrong with your stabilizer??????:mg:


----------



## kimmiedawn

keyman said:


> what is wrong with your stabilizer??????:mg:


LOL there is nothing wrong with the stab. it is the angle of the riser cut on this perticular bow. It is for better front of center balance, so the bow doesnt want to roll out of your hand after the shot. It is very nice, and comfortable and with a 10" stab there is no prob with arrow clearance.. But we put a 10 deg offset quick disconnect on it and brought it down just a little. LOL Less :mg: WTH looks..We took the new bows out on 3D range yest. I took 1st in womens and deadeye took 2nd in bowhunter..So I think I'm gonna like,, no LOVE this bow..probly one of the best shootin bow I have ever had in my hands..


----------



## flamegoddess

*Girl bow picture*

Here's a picture from the party we had to raise money for my bow. We had belly dancers and fire performers and lots of good music. And me in my costume shooting in the back yard...


----------



## brace height

Heres my "Trophy Wife"..


----------



## JAG

1Devineshooter, Jag, Soonergirl at Paris, Tx ASA Pro-am.


----------



## kodiakemt

The newest one to the group. This is my daughter. She is 10 and her first time at the range.


----------



## ArchAffliction

Here are a few of my daughter with her new Martin Tiger - what an awesome little bow!


----------



## Guest

I guess I mind as well jump on the bandwagon here and post... lol


----------



## kimmiedawn

AmyInMI said:


> I guess I mind as well jump on the bandwagon here and post... lol


Nice pig there Amy..


----------



## JAG

at the Paris ASA.. Red river Shootout.


----------



## pTac

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm still working on not leaning back. I need get a lower poundage bow.


Crap. Didn't even realize there was a bow in that pic!!  lol j/k Shorten your draw length, that will take care of that lean.


----------



## Blue Diamond

*bow pic*

here's a pic of my bow and stuff, My husband made me the string and I had the grip custom made, I just got back into 3-D shooting


----------



## Blue Diamond

the little arrow next to my pencil and pen is a pen, my husband made me a pen to match my arrows.


----------



## ksmrf

Sooner Girl said:


> My new Bow, A PSE Chaos:wink:


nice....and the bow too


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Blue Diamond said:


> here's a pic of my bow and stuff, My husband made me the string and I had the grip custom made, I just got back into 3-D shooting


Wow, that is a nice set up!!


----------



## Cowgirlnca

*a few practice shots from today*




























I just started in December.. but hope to kill something this year.


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Cowgirlnca said:


> I just started in December.. but hope to kill something this year.


Awesome shooting!!


----------



## BowtechBlonde

*New bow; New to Archery*

The only pics I have to share are those of my new Bowtech Equalizer that my hubby purchased for me. I'm having lots of fun so far. My goal is 3-D target shoots and then hunting with my husband.

BTW - AmyInMi - you're my new hero! Love the pics of your pig. I can't wait to hunt wild boar and hopefully I'll have some luck.

Here's my pics to share:


----------



## Utah2

*Pregnant Pics (it's all I got *

Here are a couple from last year, at 7+ months pregnant, waddling around the hills of Sunrise Ski Resort. I had to screw up a lot of courage to add these . . . who wants to look at pictures of herself pregnant, let alone share them? (But the baby we got out of the deal was well worth it!)


----------



## Paul H

here's a couple of bad pics of my 7 yr old girl at the range with me tonight


----------



## BowtechBlonde

*Baby archer*



Utah2 said:


> Here are a couple from last year, at 7+ months pregnant, waddling around the hills of Sunrise Ski Resort. I had to screw up a lot of courage to add these . . . who wants to look at pictures of herself pregnant, let alone share them? (But the baby we got out of the deal was well worth it!)


I think that's awesome! It's been said that in the last trimester, the baby feels what mommy is doing, so maybe you were prepping the baby to love archery. :smile:


----------



## ~Tara~

Utah2 said:


> Here are a couple from last year, at 7+ months pregnant, waddling around the hills of Sunrise Ski Resort. I had to screw up a lot of courage to add these . . . who wants to look at pictures of herself pregnant, let alone share them? (But the baby we got out of the deal was well worth it!)


:withchild Love it!


----------



## 1bear

sunshinec72 said:


> Im no beauty queen but here is a couple of pics. First with my bow (duh) and the second is my first 11.


Now I wouldn't say that, I think you look just fine an shoot a Bow too.:embarres:


----------



## Guest

kimmiedawn said:


> Nice pig there Amy..


Thanks!! :teeth:


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

Utah2 said:


> Here are a couple from last year, at 7+ months pregnant, waddling around the hills of Sunrise Ski Resort. I had to screw up a lot of courage to add these . . . who wants to look at pictures of herself pregnant, let alone share them? (But the baby we got out of the deal was well worth it!)


i know u had a hard time posting that..n ya im only 19 and dont have children..but that is the most bad ass picture of any woman archer i've ever seen!!! but i do have to ask out of all seriousness did it throw your balance of when u were shooting at all or anything?


----------



## Utah2

ArchrywAttitude said:


> i know u had a hard time posting that..n ya im only 19 and dont have children..but that is the most bad ass picture of any woman archer i've ever seen!!! but i do have to ask out of all seriousness did it throw your balance of when u were shooting at all or anything?


Well . . . last year was my first year shooting a bow, so I didn't know any other way to shoot besides pregnant - didn't have anything to compare it to. It does seem quite a bit easier this year, now that I can put the baby in her stroller to wing my arrows. But, I did beat the pants of the girls in our family last year :tongue:

Just for grins, here's one of the future archer now that she's on the other side of the belly!


----------



## AddictedToHoyt

First pictures of me shooting my bow. the second one is of me and my dad shooting in our backyard. The reason for the bathing suit bottoms is because my brother was shooting with us that day and there is a pond behind the targets...he isnt that great and i had to go in and get them...haha


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Here's my wife practicing for our yearly moose hunt  










Here she is shooting her traditional bow, yes, that's snow


----------



## traditional1970

My wife at ETAR in Coudersport with the bow she bought herself.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

Utah2 said:


> Well . . . last year was my first year shooting a bow, so I didn't know any other way to shoot besides pregnant - didn't have anything to compare it to. It does seem quite a bit easier this year, now that I can put the baby in her stroller to wing my arrows. But, I did beat the pants of the girls in our family last year :tongue:
> 
> Just for grins, here's one of the future archer now that she's on the other side of the belly!


i think she's ready for a bow now!!!! she's super cute...n ya i bet its way easier to shoot with out a bump...


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Da30Pointer said:


> Crap. Didn't even realize there was a bow in that pic!!  lol j/k Shorten your draw length, that will take care of that lean.


How do you like that Elite? I am thinking of getting one if I sell my Drenalin..


----------



## kimmiedawn

Utah2 said:


> Here are a couple from last year, at 7+ months pregnant, waddling around the hills of Sunrise Ski Resort. I had to screw up a lot of courage to add these . . . who wants to look at pictures of herself pregnant, let alone share them? (But the baby we got out of the deal was well worth it!)


Nice pics, glad to see I'm not the only 1 that shot while preg. I shot til my 8th month and was walkin the range with hubby at 9 months (4 days before she was born ) 

1st pic is me at 7 months preg.










Here she is with her 1st bday present.










And here is a more recent pic of her, for all of you that have watcher her grow on here can you believe she will turn 2 next month while we are in Metropolis IL. 
This pic was takin last weekend on local 3D range..shes my lil coach..


----------



## Montana girl

*Me with my PSE X-Force and my new PROLINE STRING*

This pic was taken this past weekend in Redding, CA. Im shooting a PSE X-Force, with my PROLINE String!!!


----------



## cowboy6532

Padeerslayer said:


> Nice form......literally!:wink:


i agree!


----------



## Knottygirl

me and the bear...


----------



## viperarcher

Good Form knotty girl!


----------



## Knottygirl

viperarcher said:


> Good Form knotty girl!


Thanks! really appreciate that!


----------



## Knottygirl

The original Knottygirl....an osage selfbow.


----------



## viperarcher

Montana girl said:


> This pic was taken this past weekend in Redding, CA. Im shooting a PSE X-Force, with my PROLINE String!!!


wow thats a nice looking hoyt katera !


----------



## KimShaw1106

Here is a picture of me with my crossbow and I finally hit the Bear that was between two trees. I couldnt hit him with my compound but I got an 8 with my crossbow.


----------



## KimShaw1106

Here is my daughter shooting her black Martin Cheeta for the first time. We just got it for her. She does really good. First time she shot with a Gensis she robinhooded an arrow. She is a natural. She had a lot of fun with us and her new bow. Hey if it keeps her out of trouble and she wants to spend time with us doing this it is great. We want to take her on her first shoot at the end of May.


----------



## DeeS

viperarcher said:


> wow thats a nice looking hoyt katera !


I believe she said it was a PSE X-Force............


----------



## henry2

ladies that you for you photos ..


----------



## cowboy6532

there is some really pretty ladys on here


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

The wife with her new Ultra Elite

View attachment 572514


View attachment 572516


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> The wife with her new Ultra Elite
> 
> View attachment 572514
> 
> 
> View attachment 572516


Hey I know her!!! Looking good!!!


----------



## tn_huntress

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey I know her!!! Looking good!!!


She's too serious to be the girl I know LoL

Nice new bow you got there!


----------



## Montana girl

HAHAh yes MYNE is the PSE!! the katera is Em's...hehe


----------



## MsEMSarcher

ok...here I am with my new Alphamax32 in my backyard!!

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m165/bonniesoo/?action=view&current=donnaam32.jpg


----------



## absolutecool

Nice pics, I know some folks that are gonna have to let me try a Hoyt!!


----------



## squirky

Nice bows Chic and MSEMS. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MsEMSarcher

Shanna....mine is yours to try in London....


----------



## TN- archerychic

absolutecool said:


> Nice pics, I know some folks that are gonna have to let me try a Hoyt!!



You are always welcome to try mine, but it will be short for you!!! The spiral cams are HOTTT!! I am loving it.


----------



## tn_huntress

TN- archerychic said:


> You are always welcome to try mine, but it will be short for you!!! The spiral cams are HOTTT!! I am loving it.


Heey, it'll be perfect for me :wink:


----------



## viperarcher

Hi Tn huntress! what no more pic's?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Some outdoor pics from last night. 



















Shooting at 30 yards with 20MPH winds










Scottish sunset



















@ 2130


----------



## Illyan

love your twillights


----------



## nealio

Knottygirl said:


> me and the bear...


I like the quiver!


----------



## Knottygirl

nealio said:


> I like the quiver!


why, thank you.


----------



## cowboy6532

crazy said:


> You got to be the hottest woman I've ever seen


i gotta agre with that about razorback girl..


----------



## edswench

*pic of me shooting*

3 D shoot with my longbow


----------



## Mali

This is me today 



I was proud of this set  I've only been shooting since January


----------



## bearmike

new to archery,first time shooting,


----------



## ksbowgal

Here's two KS women archers! Me and my daughter she's twelve and just getting into hunting.


----------



## bowhunterpse

*My Wife*

Here is my pregnant wife shooting her Diamond Edge!! She is 20 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Blue Diamond said:


> here's a pic of my bow and stuff, My husband made me the string and I had the grip custom made, I just got back into 3-D shooting


I like that! mmm that colour way gives me ideas... :idea1:


----------



## Jolynn Jones

JAG said:


> at the Paris ASA.. Red river Shootout.


Aww I missed so much this year  I hate that I couldnt shoot! Well, when I can I will make a comeback! :cheer2:


----------



## alpinebowoman

*Pictures of me.*

Here are some pictures of me shooting..


----------



## CountryWoman

To the top for all the newcomers to put some names with faces :wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Here are some new pics of me shootin. 


















Mine is the 12 and deadeyeD's is the 10 on this one...


----------



## bowhunter12346

I am shooting the CSS Encore


----------



## MiLyGo

I don't have a pic with my bow yet, but here I am.


----------



## bownut65

MiLyGo said:


> I don't have a pic with my bow yet, but here I am.


with or without a bow this is a nice picture.


----------



## Freesemomma

Me with my new bow (THANKS twb7878)
I love my new pink Hoyt Kobalt with the original Bling Sling 
Now I just need to work on not griping my bow!














3rd place, broadhead box


----------



## walle1

ttt


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Nice picts Kimmee! :shade::thumbs_up


----------



## Blackroesses

just shooting my bowtech


----------



## MiLyGo

bownut65 said:


> with or without a bow this is a nice picture.


Awww! Thanks.


----------



## canam

Here is me with my group at the Florida State ASA shoot this past weekend. I'm the second one from the right.  My arrow is the CXL in the 12. I was SOOOOOOOOO proud of this shot! I started off on the leopard, quartered away at 27 yards! whoo hoo


----------



## CherokeeGal




----------



## canam

Hmmmmmmmm I see pink on that thar bow. lol Cynthia, did anybody ever tell you that you have a beautiful smile? You just seem to light up.


----------



## Montana girl

*Me and my Bow!!*

Me with my PSE X Force SD, and my new SWEET pink string made by PROLINE BOWSTRINGS!!!


----------



## vernont2000

I'm sure it was another missed shot!



absolutecool said:


> The stalk...


----------



## HuntressInPink

B'ville Hunter said:


> Are we talking archery or eye-candy? I kind of thought this was the ladies forum.


Exactly...thought this type of thing was discouraged on here...:confused3:


----------



## IGluIt4U

HuntressInPink said:


> Exactly...thought this type of thing was discouraged on here...:confused3:


It is, that post was two years ago... 

Ladies.. if any of the 'gentlemen' of AT come in here and hound ya, feel free to 'report' the post and we'll take care of it. This is a forum for the women archers to share, not a place for the men to come and drool.. if they wanna do that, just send them over to the bar.. we have a couple threads there that they can drool over.. :chortle:

This forum is to promote archery amongst our female membership and give them a place to discuss and share their passion for the sport.. nothing more.  :cheers:


----------



## java_junkie808

*shooting for less than three months.... critiques are VERY VERY WELCOMED*


----------



## nccrutch

Looks good Java Girl! I pulled one of those Mission bows one day and it was pretty sweet. Very smooth draw.


----------



## Mudshack

The only thing better looking than a gal with a bow is a gal with a bow and a tat. If I knew gals bowhunted, I wouldn't have gotten married so early early in life.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Mudshack said:


> The only thing better looking than a gal with a bow is a gal with a bow and a tat. If I knew gals bowhunted, I wouldn't have gotten married so early early in life.


Tat?

Why, did you think bowhunting was just a "male" thing??


----------



## hogdgz

java_junkie808 said:


>


Lookin great java! Welcome to archery!:beer: Depending on how your bow is set up, you want to keep that string up against the tip of your nose and then look in your peep sight. Also, be consistent and anchor in the same place everytime you shoot. You're doing great and grouping those arrows just fine! You go girl!


----------



## hogdgz

Mudshack said:


> The only thing better looking than a gal with a bow is a gal with a bow and a tat. If I knew gals bowhunted, I wouldn't have gotten married so early early in life.


Well now you know! Maybe you should introduce your wife to archerytalk and get her into archery and then you both could enjoy it! Heck, she might even outshoot you one day! Seriously, bring her on; we would love to have her!:beer:


----------



## absolutecool

vernont2000 said:


> I'm sure it was another missed shot!


Excuse me, you wanna make yourself a little more clear on what you are talking about???


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Some people :tsk:


----------



## z28melissa

Camo'd up... just wish there was an animal in the pic :wink:


----------



## absolutecool

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Some people :tsk:


If he wants to troll he is more than welcome to come on in....pull up a chair and we will show you what real women have to say....


----------



## absolutecool

IGluIt4U said:


> It is, that post was two years ago...
> 
> Ladies.. if any of the 'gentlemen' of AT come in here and hound ya, feel free to 'report' the post and we'll take care of it. This is a forum for the women archers to share, not a place for the men to come and drool.. if they wanna do that, just send them over to the bar.. we have a couple threads there that they can drool over.. :chortle:
> 
> This forum is to promote archery amongst our female membership and give them a place to discuss and share their passion for the sport.. nothing more.  :cheers:


Thank you sir!!! We usually police up the trolls ourselves but it very nice to know you have our backs!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> If he wants to troll he is more than welcome to come on in....pull up a chair and we will show you what real women have to say....



Count me in. They wont be long in shutting up dealing with me


----------



## HuntressInPink

IGluIt4U said:


> It is, that post was two years ago...
> 
> Ladies.. if any of the 'gentlemen' of AT come in here and hound ya, feel free to 'report' the post and we'll take care of it. This is a forum for the women archers to share, not a place for the men to come and drool.. if they wanna do that, just send them over to the bar.. we have a couple threads there that they can drool over.. :chortle:
> 
> This forum is to promote archery amongst our female membership and give them a place to discuss and share their passion for the sport.. nothing more.  :cheers:


Much appreciated! :thumbs_up


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

huntressinpink said:


> much appreciated! :thumbs_up


x2.


----------



## viperarcher

Scotsbowhunter said:


> x2.


Ahh very nice scot's bowhunter!


----------



## camoprincess

Okay ~ I am replying to more than one post in here ~ can't figure out how to get more than one quote in a message ~ sorry not super computer literate.

Mudshack ~ there are plenty women bowhunters and there are even some of us who have "tats" I have 6, and I have been bowhunting with my husband for the last 5 years. Get your wife involved, she will love it, and like was previously stated you might find that she may out shoot you.

Scotsbowhunter ~ "tat" is a tattoo. In the US tat is the slang for it. I guess people think it sounds cooler than tattoo.

IGlueIt4U ~ thank you very much for the offer to help us keep the women's forum policed ~ we will call if needed.

Absolutecool ~ whenever you want to start up a trollin' police club, just let me know. I think once those boys come over here and get started they won't know what hit them with us LADIES on their tails.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Tat is used here too but with all my studying and long hours (interns) my brain is pickled.


----------



## deerhuntinfool

SandSquid said:


> Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter #1
> "Aim Small, Miss Small"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter #2 (with her coaches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad group for an 8 year old, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A while ago, whne she was shooting a Genesis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first "robin-hood" (more like a "Friar Tuck")
> 
> Daddy, an arrow is hanging down.
> Shoot , it'll fall out after the next shot.
> But I don't want to hit it...in front ofthe "X"!
> Go ahead and try and hit it, if you do I'll give you $5.00 and buy a new arrow!
> "SMACK!



ha thats at everything archery in memphis!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Me and the love of my life... well...one of them :wink:


----------



## SandSquid

deerhuntinfool said:


> ha thats at everything archery in memphis!


We just call it "Uncle Ty's"

:darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid

*Mrs.Squid*

Mrs.Squid goes recurve.


----------



## McStamper

This is me at a 3D shoot yesterday.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

Here are some pics of me with my Diamond Razor Edge taking some target practice; since I haven't posted any yet.


----------



## Baxy

BowtechBlonde said:


> The only pics I have to share are those of my new Bowtech Equalizer that my hubby purchased for me. I'm having lots of fun so far. My goal is 3-D target shoots and then hunting with my husband.
> 
> BTW - AmyInMi - you're my new hero! Love the pics of your pig. I can't wait to hunt wild boar and hopefully I'll have some luck.
> 
> Here's my pics to share:


there is just something AWESOME about a woman at full draw !!!


----------



## gyddieupquirt

I don't have any pics of me shooting  Guess Ill have to hire a photographer


----------



## LiteSpeed1

z28melissa said:


> Camo'd up... just wish there was an animal in the pic :wink:


I see a fox.


----------



## krooks

Hi @ all,
I have only old photos...

first one is in Austria - Brand (holidays).

The other are in Switzerland 2007 during the WBHC/EBHC, it was an great experience for me !

Hannah


----------



## hogdgz

krooks said:


> Hi @ all,
> I have only old photos...
> 
> first one is in Austria - Brand (holidays).
> 
> The other are in Switzerland 2007 during the WBHC/EBHC, it was an great experience for me !
> 
> Hannah


Wow, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## McStamper

krooks said:


> Hi @ all,
> I have only old photos...
> 
> first one is in Austria - Brand (holidays).
> 
> The other are in Switzerland 2007 during the WBHC/EBHC, it was an great experience for me !
> 
> Hannah


Wow awesome photos. Must have been thrilling.


----------



## krooks

McStamper said:


> Must have been thrilling.


Oh yes it was.....
we have had many rain, many many mud, and have to shoot in slippery (?) postitions....but we have had a lot of fun 
our parole at the end was: We survived WBHC / EBHC in Switzerland! :teeth:


----------



## McStamper

krooks said:


> Oh yes it was.....
> we have had many rain, many many mud, and have to shoot in slippery (?) postitions....but we have had a lot of fun
> our parole at the end was: We survived WBHC / EBHC in Switzerland! :teeth:


Well I don't know about how thrilling tromping around in all that mud would be! What a mess!


----------



## walle1

*I hate to see a thread I started die!!*

ttt


----------



## Brattitude

I started shooting in October. I used my paintball pads to protect my arm until I learned to keep my arm out of the way. I have since taken the training wheels off.




















Target at 40 yards.










Target at 20 yards.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

Nice Shooting!!!!:wav:


----------



## kittykat867

Brattitude said:


> I started shooting in October. I used my paintball pads to protect my arm until I learned to keep my arm out of the way. I have since taken the training wheels off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target at 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target at 20 yards.


Brattitude,
Great shooting! In the first pic with your wheels your wrist was bent. In the second pic it is much better. I only picked this out because I myself have had some healthy bruising on my arm. It does make one learn Quickly!! One other thing. If you keep your shoulders directly over your hips it will help, take more pics of you shooting and try different ways you will see them in the pics.. try not to lean back. I am not a pro by any means just passing some things on that I have learned from some greats... It helped me out shoot my boyfriend consistantly!!!


----------



## r302

*Draw length*

Just a suggestion. In the 1st photo your draw length is definitely too long. The 2nd photo the draw length looks better, but is still a little too long. Something else that may help you stop striking your arm is to place the bow handle on the inside or right side of your palm. That places the bow out away from your arm. Hope my suggestions help. Otherwise nice groups.


----------



## jlparro

And this is my girlfriend in Toledo (Spain).


----------



## Sooner Girl

From March


----------



## danishduck

So no pics of me and my bow yet since the DH forgot to take a pic of me shooting this weekend, mind you t was -14 out and he was watching my form making sure I was using the correct eye to sight. But here's the buck living in my backyard that I hope to get this fall. 










And my fawn tattoo :tongue:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Mudshack said:


> The only thing better looking than a gal with a bow is a gal with a bow and a tat. If I knew gals bowhunted, I wouldn't have gotten married so early early in life.


well we r out there.. always have been...u must not have known where to look... get the wife a bow and get her out there...My hubby and I got into archery together.. he got me into rifle huntin 1st.. after 14 1/2 yrs of marrage... still goin strong and bringin youngin up in it too..

ladies.. more recent pics soon.. of the blacked out Hoyt Turbohawk..


----------



## danishduck

And mind you, I have only actually shot the bow twice. It needs to be fine tuned cause it feels off when I shot at targets this weekend. I need a stablizer, limb savers, a better release and a new sight.


----------



## northcountry

Wheely aka Shanon What area of Oregon are in, I live West of Portlland and am trying to
get into archery maybe we can heip each other? Thanks for you time. Cheers northcountry


----------



## BeachBow

Sooner Girl said:


> From March


Pardon me for asking, but what's with shooting on your knees?


----------



## damageinc

Bummer, you have to have 5 posts to post an image...
My wife and 12 yr old stepson both becaume bowhunters last year...we can't wait for this year


----------



## damageinc

*Post pad for pics!*

Post padder sam I am!


----------



## damageinc

*Post #5*

Pad!


----------



## damageinc

*Finally*

My wife...the newbie!
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b260/xdamageincx/?action=view&current=SANY1404.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b260/xdamageincx/SANY1404.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ArcheryNut2006

OMG!!!! My screen just melted. She is HOT!!!!!!! You are one luck guy!!


----------



## xpert66

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## traditional1970

I know her.


----------



## 14 ring

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


and it looks good on ya


----------



## 14 ring

Sooner Girl said:


>


pretty good forum


----------



## 14 ring

*hot*



MathewsGirl05 said:


> Mathews Ignition. My First bow


great forum but you may wanna loosen up on ur bowhand just a lil more


----------



## Spikealot

My wife Elaine out shopping...


----------



## Tiggie_00

chicks look much hotter shooting a new Hoyt..


----------



## Scotsbowhunter




----------



## kimmiedawn

Well here is a pic I took the day they decided to cancell our 3D shoot due to the weather... But u know me...I HAD TO SHOOT. this is out in my yard.. And the glare off the snow was blinding.. 4 shots is all I could do..


----------



## viperarcher

NICE PIC'S LADIES!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mrs.Jessie

Me shooting my new bow! I have a new sight and stabilizer coming in the mail this week.


----------



## Hawgfan

Mrs.Jessie said:


> Me shooting my new bow! I have a new sight and stabilizer coming in the mail this week.


Hi Jessie-
You should have your husband or someone check out your draw length. It looks to be about an inch too long IMO. Should be able to adjust it real easy with your bow. Just a little advice. :smile:


----------



## Mrs.Jessie

He's doing it as we speak ;o) As I was shooting and then looked at these pics and noticed that I was pulling back to far and my stance was way off. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## Hawgfan

No problem. Enjoy the bow and good luck!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

Hawgfan said:


> Hi Jessie-
> You should have your husband or someone check out your draw length. It looks to be about an inch too long IMO. Should be able to adjust it real easy with your bow. Just a little advice. :smile:


You should also shorten your release. the trigger should be at your first knuckle not out at your finger tip. Your bow hand looks good. Your 2nd picture wearing the gray sweatshirt you are leaning back onto your right foot. You should stand more balanced like in the 1st picture. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

kimmiedawn said:


>





damageinc said:


> My wife...the newbie!
> <a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b260/xdamageincx/?action=view&current=SANY1404.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b260/xdamageincx/SANY1404.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /SANY1251.jpg[/IMG]


Ladies you need to relax your bow hand, you are holding the bow to tightly. It can lead to torquing (twisting) the bow and inconstant shooting. You don't need to worry about dropping your bow, on the shot you should feel the bow push back into your hand, plus the wrist strap is there to keep the bow on your hand.

My grip is similar to Mrs.Jesse,fingers relaxed and they just naturally curl around the riser. Just be careful you don't get into the habit of grabing the bow on the shot. My wife started doing that and we ended up changing her grip so her fingers aren't around the riser and it helped her alot. 

Just my $0.02, take it or leave it.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

*My Girl*

This is my daughter Marjie at the Gaun-Ho-Ha Club Vegas shoot last weekend. She won her class with a 422-11x.:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud: (Dad had a 417-8x).
That's her in the Camo T-shirt.
Her 30-3x.:wav::wav:
and a Robin Hood to top it off.:wav::wav:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056996851#post1056996851


----------



## SpOtFyRe

DrumdudeLarry said:


> This is my daughter Marjie at the Gaun-Ho-Ha Club Vegas shoot last weekend. She won her class with a 422-11x.:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud: (Dad had a 417-8x).
> That's her in the Camo T-shirt.
> Her 30-3x.:wav::wav:
> and a Robin Hood to top it off.:wav::wav:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056996851#post1056996851


AWESOME shooting for her!!!


----------



## arnold123

Nice pics!


----------



## damageinc

I thought my wife wAs gripping to hard and kep reminding her but she is really justg resting her finger tips on the riser...in person,not even a photo looks like it it too ti but it really isn't....


DrumdudeLarry said:


> Ladies you need to relax your bow hand, you are holding the bow to tightly. It can lead to torquing (twisting) the bow and inconstant shooting. You don't need to worry about dropping your bow, on the shot you should feel the bow push back into your hand, plus the wrist strap is there to keep the bow on your hand.
> 
> My grip is similar to Mrs.Jesse,fingers relaxed and they just naturally curl around the riser. Just be careful you don't get into the habit of grabing the bow on the shot. My wife started doing that and we ended up changing her grip so her fingers aren't around the riser and it helped her alot.
> 
> Just my $0.02, take it or leave it.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

In the shot from the front it really looks like there is some pressure on her index finger.


damageinc said:


> I thought my wife wAs gripping to hard and kep reminding her but she is really justg resting her finger tips on the riser...in person,not even a photo looks like it it too ti but it really isn't....


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

*Marjie @ Guan-Ho-Ha*

Finally got pics I can post here.


----------



## kimmiedawn

DrumdudeLarry said:


> Ladies you need to relax your bow hand, you are holding the bow to tightly. It can lead to torquing (twisting) the bow and inconstant shooting. You don't need to worry about dropping your bow, on the shot you should feel the bow push back into your hand, plus the wrist strap is there to keep the bow on your hand.
> 
> My grip is similar to Mrs.Jesse,fingers relaxed and they just naturally curl around the riser. Just be careful you don't get into the habit of grabing the bow on the shot. My wife started doing that and we ended up changing her grip so her fingers aren't around the riser and it helped her alot.
> 
> Just my $0.02, take it or leave it.


Thanks for your $0.02 as u put it.. I have heard it before. But I will say as I have before. It works for me, I am not best shooter but I am good shooter.. And I have little to no bow torque now.. I did when I 1st started shootin 13 yrs ago.. but I dont now.. And I dont use a wrist strap on my bow now.. lol this is the 1st bow I have ever felt comfortable not havin 1 on.. But I do see where the tight grip torque can and will get ya.. but my hand is not at tight as it looks.. but fingers are closed.. Thanks for imput I do apreciate it ...


----------



## ArcheryGirl12

*Photos From First Time Shooting*


----------



## Sooner Girl

BeachBow said:


> Pardon me for asking, but what's with shooting on your knees?


It was really windy that day and so we shoot like that and got out of most of the wind, That was the only Target we had to shoot like that..I can't complain I had a great shot on that target!


----------



## Landscaping

*mine*

shooting traditional in PA. She loved it. Hope to get her shooting Compound with me soon. Just got to find the right set up.


----------



## MathewsDXTG5

*Sexy 1 word Sexy*

Ladies yall are SEXY ! PM me anytime !


----------



## Huntin4Elk

*Just another reminder to everyone. This is a place for the ladies and not a place for the guys to pick up on them.

Thank You
Huntin4elk
Mod*


----------



## ebonarcher

r302 said:


> Just a suggestion. In the 1st photo your draw length is definitely too long. The 2nd photo the draw length looks better, but is still a little too long. Something else that may help you stop striking your arm is to place the bow handle on the inside or right side of your palm. That places the bow out away from your arm. Hope my suggestions help. Otherwise nice groups.


Not to take anything from the pretty woman with the bow. But looking at the second photo you'll notice she is leaning back. I'd say definately long on the draw.


----------



## ebonarcher

1, Sorry if I am male and said anything that might have been inappropiate.
2. I search only from New posts, So maybe some stuff should not come up that way ?

3. Has anybody noticed that many women seem to lean back on their draw. So Most seem to be long ?


----------



## ANGEL

Sooner Girl said:


> It was really windy that day and so we shoot like that and got out of most of the wind, That was the only Target we had to shoot like that..I can't complain I had a great shot on that target!


I say its good to try to shoot from different positions and angles. We have a shoot here called The Brush Masters. You never know what you will have to do to get even the smallest opening for a shot. I have shot sitting down. You do what ya gotta do to make a good shot.:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ok ladies.. I want to post a few new pics. We had 3D today (2nd of our season.) I shot around my average and it held for 1st place. :shade:










These next 2 pics are of the same target just different angles.. Mine is the 1 on left (touchin the zebra one) I shot it 1st and the guys followed me into it..


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

I can finally shoot again! Thanks to Nat and Monica at RIParchery. They hooked me up with a RIPshot (the awesome thing on my elbow). I still need to have surgery on my wrist, but at least I can shoot now! 


And another great benefit of the RIPshot....it forces you to use the proper muscles to draw you bow.


----------



## MN_Chick

ebonarcher said:


> 1, Sorry if I am male and said anything that might have been inappropiate.
> 2. I search only from New posts, So maybe some stuff should not come up that way ?
> 
> 3. Has anybody noticed that many women seem to lean back on their draw. So Most seem to be long ?


Its a problem for women. It can be too long of a draw length or too heavy of a draw. Or it can just be a bad habit, a lot of women stand that way. But keep in mind, while some will be happy to have feedback, some are just sharing pictures and not looking for a critique. 

I think the inappropriate comments were the "sexy women pm me" type thing.


----------



## kimmiedawn

MN_Chick said:


> Its a problem for women. It can be too long of a draw length or too heavy of a draw. Or it can just be a bad habit, a lot of women stand that way. But keep in mind, while some will be happy to have feedback, some are just sharing pictures and not looking for a critique.
> 
> I think the inappropriate comments were the "sexy women pm me" type thing.


mine is a bad habit, but I am focusin on it and tryin to adjust as I set my form. Just like the way I hold my bow. I dont torque my bow the way I hold it. And today was a testament to that.. I had some shots that weren't "on the mark" but they weren't left or right.. the were stright high or low.. 

And yes the "sexy women pm me" comment was inappropriate..


----------



## ebonarcher

While I will not deny enjoying seeing the women of archery. I do love to be able to see how an archer gets to full draw, or looks at full draw. It does a lot for me as one who loves the sport and wants to know all about the best shooting form.

Ms Saphire, are you the archer with skiers thumb ?

Thanks MN_Chick View Post for clarifying for me.
I had been avoiding publicly critquing the women shooting form till I saw somebody else comment today. So I'll avoid critquing them unless they ask.


----------



## girlbowhunt247

ebonarcher said:


> 1, Sorry if I am male and said anything that might have been inappropiate.
> 2. I search only from New posts, So maybe some stuff should not come up that way ?
> 
> 3. Has anybody noticed that many women seem to lean back on their draw. So Most seem to be long ?


I'm a bow technician and do notice many new women shooters lean back when they draw. I think instead of bringing the bow INTO their form, they lean back in the direction they are drawing back, trying to keep their face/head away from the string.

It's just something to work on, while practicing. As you become more experienced, the lean goes away.


----------



## kimmiedawn

girlbowhunt247 said:


> I'm a bow technician and do notice many new women shooters lean back when they draw. I think instead of bringing the bow INTO their form, they lean back in the direction they are drawing back, trying to keep their face/head away from the string.
> 
> It's just something to work on, while practicing. As you become more experienced, the lean goes away.


not always.. I have been shootin a long time... but I was 1st fitted with a bow thats draw was to short by a suposed pro shop.. Then tryed may different bows and draws til I found the draw that fits me.. So I have "bad" habits that I have to work out after long time of not have proper fit bow.. The experience is there and has been awhile.. Just findin bow that I can shoot the remindin myself of lean back..


----------



## Cajun83

I think that most women lean rearward to counteract the weight at the end of their arm. I notice it alot when helping new shooters at the pistol and rifle range. It is almost always either a woman or a very thin man that will lean back. I think it is just the way the ladies (and some thin men) are built. Upper body strength is less and putting even a couple pounds at arms length makes some women feel unbalanced. 

When shooting a gun, you can instruct them to put their weak foot farther forward and lean into the gun (hunch your back a bit). With archery, that wouldn't work as the form would be terrible. 

The more experience with archery equipment you have, the stronger certain muscles are so the lean will eventually go away if you work on it.


----------



## absolutecool

I have been working on my leaning back along with some other serious issues for almost a year now. I am by no means cured but I am not leaning back as bad. Once I come to full draw and anchor I lean forward to help correct that issue.


----------



## kimmiedawn

absolutecool said:


> I have been working on my leaning back along with some other serious issues for almost a year now. I am by no means cured but I am not leaning back as bad. Once I come to full draw and anchor I lean forward to help correct that issue.


thats what I've started tryin to do..


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

No. I slipped and landed on my right wrist over a year and a half ago. I have many problems with my wrist and elbow, and skiers thumb is not one of them.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ms.Sapphire said:


> I can finally shoot again! Thanks to Nat and Monica at RIParchery. They hooked me up with a RIPshot (the awesome thing on my elbow). I still need to have surgery on my wrist, but at least I can shoot now!
> 
> 
> And another great benefit of the RIPshot....it forces you to use the proper muscles to draw you bow.


I have been lookin at the RIPshot from a distance.. Look like a realy cool rig.. how does it feel to shoot with it, usin your upper arm instead of wrist to draw? Just curious..


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

kimmiedawn said:


> I have been lookin at the RIPshot from a distance.. Look like a realy cool rig.. how does it feel to shoot with it, usin your upper arm instead of wrist to draw? Just curious..


It really forces you to use your back muscles to draw, not your upper arm. Before I tried the RIPshot I was only able to draw 38 pounds with this injury. I had shot 20 arrows one night with my back tenison and had tons of pain in my wrist. At the ATA show I tried the RIPshot, and I was able to draw 45 pounds and shoot 25 arrows. I had absolutely no pressure on my wrist and forearm, so therefore no (increased) pain!  

It definately felt different to use it in the beginning, but that is probably because I switched to a trigger instead of a backtension. By using the trigger with the RIPshot it allows me to hold my bow back with my back muscles, not the weak muscles in my forearm and wrist. I don't notice any strain on my elbow or my shoulder from using the RIPshot.

I have only shot a few arrows since last year at this time and only 25 targets until yesterday. Yesterday, I shot in a local competition and I finished 4 up. I should have been even higher, but the turkey faked me out (I am out of yardage practice)! I finished 3rd against 20 other shooters...only 4 points behind the first place MBO shooter. I do have to say if I can shoot that consistent after being out of the game for a year the RIPshot is doing something right for me!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ms.Sapphire said:


> It really forces you to use your back muscles to draw, not your upper arm. Before I tried the RIPshot I was only able to draw 38 pounds with this injury. I had shot 20 arrows one night with my back tenison and had tons of pain in my wrist. At the ATA show I tried the RIPshot, and I was able to draw 45 pounds and shoot 25 arrows. I had absolutely no pressure on my wrist and forearm, so therefore no (increased) pain!
> 
> It definately felt different to use it in the beginning, but that is probably because I switched to a trigger instead of a backtension. By using the trigger with the RIPshot it allows me to hold my bow back with my back muscles, not the weak muscles in my forearm and wrist. I don't notice any strain on my elbow or my shoulder from using the RIPshot.
> 
> I have only shot a few arrows since last year at this time and only 25 targets until yesterday. Yesterday, I shot in a local competition and I finished 4 up. I should have been even higher, but the turkey faked me out (I am out of yardage practice)! I finished 3rd against 20 other shooters...only 4 points behind the first place MBO shooter. I do have to say if I can shoot that consistent after being out of the game for a year the RIPshot is doing something right for me!


Wow thats kool. I have been lookin at it because of a prearchery shoulder injury. I could only draw 25# when we started shootin now I can do 50 but stay set around 42# for comfort.. 

Yeah if you can pick it up that good after not shootin for a while its great.. We had our 2nd 3D of season this yr yest.. about a month in between tournaments after 5 months off for huntin. I did shoot very little during deer season since no deer played by the rules.. lol.. But I have to say I have only shot even (250) on our local ranges once.. that was on a very easy giveme course too.. my average is around 220.. this yr I have shot a 219 and 217 so startin off on my average.. just wonder if the RIP would steady me more?? somethin for me to think about.. thanks for the info..


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

The RIPshot does make you hold steady. Check out www.riparchery.com


----------



## acesbettor

Nice to see women that enjoy the sport!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

here is me....











MY FIRST BOW HUNT, FIRST KILL WITH MY BOW! 





i dont have a pic of me at full draw yet but my hubby is supposed to get one of me. so when we do i will post that too.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

dang i never paid attention to this pic but golly i look veryy tired! maybe i should start sleeping a little more..lol


----------



## viperarcher

ladycritr-gitr said:


> dang i never paid attention to this pic but golly i look veryy tired! maybe i should start sleeping a little more..lol


Congrats! on your first bow harvest!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

viperarcher said:


> Congrats! on your first bow harvest!


thank you!


----------



## acesbettor

ladycritr-gitr said:


> dang i never paid attention to this pic but golly i look veryy tired! maybe i should start sleeping a little more..lol


I thought you looked like you were just trying to contain your excitement!

Congrats on a great harvest!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

acesbettor said:


> I thought you looked like you were just trying to contain your excitement!
> 
> Congrats on a great harvest!


lol....yes thats what i was doing.....


----------



## jerkeife

MathewsDXTG5 said:


> Ladies yall are SEXY ! PM me anytime !


i must ask...would this actually work? lol i cant imagine any woman that would c this and go hell ya lets get together lol


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

kweef said:


> i must ask...would this actually work? lol i cant imagine any woman that would c this and go hell ya lets get together lol




nope it wouldn't work on me...


----------



## deerslayer451

kweef said:


> i must ask...would this actually work? lol i cant imagine any woman that would c this and go hell ya lets get together lol


Yeah I dont think its a good way to pick up one of the nice woman of AT....kinda makes ya look like a pig if ya ask me.....


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

deerslayer451 said:


> Yeah I dont think its a good way to pick up one of the nice woman of AT....kinda makes ya look like a pig if ya ask me.....






:set1_signs009:


----------



## MathewsDXTG5

*Lmao*

What kinda name like this ...Originally Posted by kweef !I bet you get picked on all your life ! And I have had many many pms from the ladies you'd be suprised how many are single tryin so hard to pick up on a man LOL .Especially a man with a BOWTECH (refuse to follow) ha ha !But I read this aint a dating site so Ladies please stop private messagin me !


----------



## ebonarcher

ladycritr-gitr said:


> dang i never paid attention to this pic but golly i look veryy tired! maybe i should start sleeping a little more..lol


I'm glad you pointed that out. Thought the lack of smile was because you were down wind of your hog there. Nice hog.


----------



## MN_Chick

kweef said:


> i must ask...would this actually work? lol i cant imagine any woman that would c this and go hell ya lets get together lol


Well yea... we are going out next weekend.


















Oh stop it! you know I'm kidding.


----------



## acesbettor

ladycritr-gitr said:


> nope it wouldn't work on me...


Shoot! That was my next line!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!










she looks so serious about it!


----------



## acesbettor

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!


That is awesome! She definitely is concentrating! Good form too!


----------



## kimmiedawn

MathewsDXTG5 said:


> What kinda name like this ...Originally Posted by kweef !I bet you get picked on all your life ! And I have had many many pms from the ladies you'd be suprised how many are single tryin so hard to pick up on a man LOL .Especially a man with a BOWTECH (refuse to follow) ha ha !But I read this aint a dating site so Ladies please stop private messagin me !


HA..HA...HA... I almost forgot to laugh at that one.. I am not single but I know I would not go after a guy just for the bow he shoots if I were...


----------



## kimmiedawn

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks so serious about it!


That is an awsome pic Ladycritr-gitr. Ambris has that same bow.. cant wait til she can start shootin it.. My shootin will slow down to get hers goin..


----------



## acesbettor

kimmiedawn said:


> HA..HA...HA... I almost forgot to laugh at that one.. I am not single but I know I would not go after a guy just for the bow he shoots if I were...


Whats wrong with u?


----------



## acesbettor

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!
> 
> 
> she looks so serious about it!


 What bow is that? Would love to get my daughter into the sport but her moms not to keen on the idea. Guess thats why we're not together anymore!:mg:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

acesbettor said:


> What bow is that? Would love to get my daughter into the sport but her moms not to keen on the idea. Guess thats why we're not together anymore!:mg:




its the diamond nuclear ice in pink of course! lol it is a great first bow for her!

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice_2010.php

check out the website its actually a pretty fast little bow!


----------



## acesbettor

:darkbeer:


ladycritr-gitr said:


> its the diamond nuclear ice in pink of course! lol it is a great first bow for her!
> 
> http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice_2010.php
> 
> check out the website its actually a pretty fast little bow!


Thank you. Wow, it is pretty quick! Maybe have to look into a used one and see if i can persuade my daughter to shoot with me a little. She's very competitive so hopefully i can use that to get her going!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

acesbettor said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> Thank you. Wow, it is pretty quick! Maybe have to look into a used one and see if i can persuade my daughter to shoot with me a little. She's very competitive so hopefully i can use that to get her going!


yes it was a lil pricey we paid 179.99 but we also have a 3 year old so we just figured by a good one and when she outgrows it we will pass it down to the little one.. as long as you dont force her i think she will enjoy it. Our daughter LOVES to shoot on days when its her idea! lol get her into the sport we need more lady shooters!


----------



## acesbettor

Not too bad of a price considering you will hopefully be able to pass it down. I would hate to spend that much and not have her want to shoot it. Especially since i dont plan on having any more that i can pass it down to! Lol


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

acesbettor said:


> Not too bad of a price considering you will hopefully be able to pass it down. I would hate to spend that much and not have her want to shoot it. Especially since i dont plan on having any more that i can pass it down to! Lol


you could always get her a longbow or a recurve just to see if she will even shoot with you we got one for our 3yr old the other day and she is having a blast with it! we only paid 19.99 for it..well worth it me and the hubby have shooting competitions in the yard he shoots his recurve and i shoot our daughters! lol it is alot of fun!


----------



## acesbettor

That may be a good starting point. I just saw a pse nova jr compound on ebay for around 30bucks with sight and quiver. Too bad its not pink!lol


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

acesbettor said:


> That may be a good starting point. I just saw a pse nova jr compound on ebay for around 30bucks with sight and quiver. Too bad its not pink!lol


i spray painted our daughters it was a hunter green color and her favorite color is purple so we wet sanded it just a little then let it dry and sprayed it...she LOVES the color now!


----------



## KSGirl

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks so serious about it!


Absolutely LOVE this pic, from her 'Daddy's Girl' shirt to her bow!! I think we'll be seeing more of this Young Lady in the archery world. :thumbs_up


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

KSGirl said:


> Absolutely LOVE this pic, from her 'Daddy's Girl' shirt to her bow!! I think we'll be seeing more of this Young Lady in the archery world. :thumbs_up


oh yes for sure lots more too come from her! and thank you she really enjoys the sport as much as we do!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

KSGirl said:


> Absolutely LOVE this pic, from her 'Daddy's Girl' shirt to her bow!! I think we'll be seeing more of this Young Lady in the archery world. :thumbs_up


Awesome form!!!


----------



## ArmyWife

KSGirl said:


> Absolutely LOVE this pic, from her 'Daddy's Girl' shirt to her bow!! I think we'll be seeing more of this Young Lady in the archery world. :thumbs_up


That is a cutie and awesome pic.... my girls are starting out in archery now... I cant wait to see if they keep with it and how they do


----------



## HyperFlow

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks so serious about it!


What kind of release is that? im trying to find one small enough for my son and having a real hard time


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

HyperFlow said:


> What kind of release is that? im trying to find one small enough for my son and having a real hard time


its a tru-fire youth one not sure of anything else but that..lol my hubby picked it out for her!


----------



## J-Dubyah

pooh bear said:


> Finally got some pictures of me shooting my Equalizer so I thought i'd share them with you all.....Melissa


I just noticed your location. I thought that range looked familiar in the background are you a member of Lee Co Archery Assoc? I haven't been there in a few months, but I love the fact I can go whenever I want or need.


----------



## absolutecool

Here is me shooting in Columbus, GA last weekend...I rarely post a pic of me shooting but I am very proud of how far I have come with my form and shooting in the last 6 months!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

lookin good! congrats!


----------



## TTCurlGirl

Good for you Absolutecool  There's nothing like improvement to motivate you even more!! Keep it up!!


----------



## DENVER1219

HyperFlow said:


> What kind of release is that? im trying to find one small enough for my son and having a real hard time


 I have one , my son grew out of it. Looks new, if you want it send me your address and I will send it to you. Anything to help the little ones out.


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool said:


> Here is me shooting in Columbus, GA last weekend...I rarely post a pic of me shooting but I am very proud of how far I have come with my form and shooting in the last 6 months!!


yes I am proud of you too! its looking good! How does the shot placement look?


----------



## absolutecool

viperarcher said:


> yes I am proud of you too! its looking good! How does the shot placement look?


Pretty good, gotta work on yardage but I can hold an execute a shot now where before it went all to crap...


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool said:


> Pretty good, gotta work on yardage but I can hold an execute a shot now where before it went all to crap...


awsome!


----------



## jerkeife

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well she is not really a lady but she is female! lol this is our oldest daughter the day she got her first bow! She is having a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks so serious about it!


congrats on gettin her interested in shooting! hopefully i can get my children into it sumday. but i suppose i better try gettin the girlfriend hooked on it first,



MathewsDXTG5 said:


> What kinda name like this ...Originally Posted by kweef !I bet you get picked on all your life ! And I have had many many pms from the ladies you'd be suprised how many are single tryin so hard to pick up on a man LOL .Especially a man with a BOWTECH (refuse to follow) ha ha !But I read this aint a dating site so Ladies please stop private messagin me !


actually no i have never gotten picked on for it...its been my nickname for years. its kweef btw but i was forced to change my name. and how r those pms goin? im sure u have a hopping inbox there


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

jerkeife said:


> congrats on gettin her interested in shooting! hopefully i can get my children into it sumday. but i suppose i better try gettin the girlfriend hooked on it first,




yes proly try to get the gf hooked first then the kiddos!


----------



## SandSquid

absolutecool said:


> I rarely post a pic of me shooting but I am very proud of how far I have come with my form and shooting in the last 6 months!!



Cool, you are looking good... the "Chicago Lean" is almost gone. 

Don't try and "fix" too much at one time, even though it's all connected, concetrate on one aspect and what it closely relates to should follow. For instance get your shoulders square over your hips and you will be able to keep that bow shoulder down a lot better.


----------



## absolutecool

That is what my coach said we would work on next but haven't started yet....I don't really know where to start to fix that..never knew it was broke..lol


----------



## mathewsgirl03

what is a "chicago lean"?....lol just wondering : )


----------



## SandSquid

mathewsgirl03 said:


> what is a "chicago lean"?....lol just wondering : )


leaning back w/ shoulders centered over the back hip and greater proportion of weight on the the rear leg....
Parents will recognize this as the child-hip-seat


here is a pic I stole off the net somewhere:









notice how she's leaning all back like she's facing a 60 Mi/Hr. headwind ...


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl

*here are some pics*

me hunting with my dad when i was 8, the second one was our wedding reception. and here is one of my hubby and rifle hunting in OR


----------



## absolutecool

This is my lean from last year...it is getting better.

Squid, explain to me how to get the bow shoulder down please!!


----------



## absolutecool

Nice pics girl!!


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool said:


> This is my lean from last year...it is getting better.
> 
> Squid, explain to me how to get the bow shoulder down please!!


You want to make a perfect archers "T" with your head, and shoulders , everything up and level, everything facing in a straite line. without a good foundation the rest will fall short. Get your feet shoulder length apart. and parallel with the target right foot straite , left foot slightly facing the target. put equal pressure on both feet.


----------



## ArmyWife

ok so I have had my Passion for abt 2 weeks now and finally had a nice enough day outside to go shoot at the out door range and had my hubby take a few pics of me to check my form and for here.


----------



## SandSquid

Well, I have to say your form is a lot better than a lot of what I saw from shooters in the bowhunter class Louisville this weekend!

I sent you a PM on specifics but for the benefit of others look at these items: 

Your bow elbow, the "inside" the soft fleshy part, is pointing almost up, it would like to be rotated so that it is facing the camera, thus bringing the hinge forearm to a horizontal plane versus a vertical plane if you were to bend at the elbow. 

Compare your fingers between the first and second picture, you are flinching and grabbing the grip when the bow goes off. Relax and just let the bow go, it's OK. Concentrate on keeping the back of the hand the thumb and the fingers relaxed. It takes my students a good week of blind-baling and focusing on nothing other than not grabbing the bow to counteract the natural flinch, but you can do it and it will help greatly.

Lastly but most importantly, your drawing hand/release is climbing up to your ear and not coming back. I would wager you are not transferring the load to your back but pulling with your bicep and deltoid and then not transferring to the subscapularis and tricep... This is evident by the position of your drawing elbow being foreword at anchor. If you can get the back shoulder back and down, pull the elbow back and expand the thoracic area while contracting the scapula with the trapezius and latissimus dorsi... As if trying to hold a tennis ball between your shoulder blades.

We'll work on th ebow shoulde next week. gotta fix that drawing shoulder first. ;-)

but dont; get discouraged, everything you are donw is very common and easily "fixed" early on, once the mucles start to "remeber" these positions it gets harder and harder to "fix"


----------



## SandSquid

*Just being a proud dad...*

Pictured below is my youngest daughter "Lizard".

She took home a Silver Medal (Second Place) from NFAA Indoor Nationals at Louisville, KY this weekend.


----------



## Chaos Goddess

Here I am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife

SandSquid, TY for the critiques, however any and all issuses with my form have and are being worked on with my husband and my current level II Olympic coach. You have a wonderful day.


----------



## specktrout202

ArmyWife said:


> ok so I have had my Passion for abt 2 weeks now and finally had a nice enough day outside to go shoot at the out door range and had my hubby take a few pics of me to check my form and for here.


Hey babe looking good. I guess that Olympic Archery coach we got for you is working out. Still have a few things to work on. keep busting them X's babe.


----------



## SandSquid

ArmyWife said:


> SandSquid, TY for the critiques, however any and all issuses with my form have and are being worked on with my husband and my current level II Olympic coach. You have a wonderful day.


I'm sorry. It is apparent from your post here that I mis-interpreted your earlier post as a request folks critique your form. I would never publicly or privately critique someones form unless asked, in this forum or in real life.


----------



## z28melissa

ArmyWife said:


> ok so I have had my Passion for abt 2 weeks now and finally had a nice enough day outside to go shoot at the out door range and had my hubby take a few pics of me to check my form and for here.


Awesome!! I'd love to try out a Passion one of these days.


----------



## ArmyWife

z28melissa said:


> Awesome!! I'd love to try out a Passion one of these days.


I love it. It blows away my Diamond Razor Edge... I had my Diamond set at 33# n struggled to pull it and my Passion is set at 45# and it is a breeze to pull and it shoots so awesome... I however would recommend trying different bows to make sure the Passion is what works for you. I tried several and I went back to the Passion.:star:

Right now I am laid up on the couch with a sprained ankle so I wont be shooting for another day or 2 and that will be from a chair just because I gotta shoot its drivin me nuts not shooting several days out of the week.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

Here are some of me.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

z28melissa said:


> Awesome!! I'd love to try out a Passion one of these days.


I shot the passion. It was a good bow. The only thing i didnt like about it was it was a little top heavy.But you can always fix that with stabilizers and sights.


----------



## ArmyWife

I do have to agree with it being a bit top heavy.. that was one of the first things i noticed when i first tried it at the shop but i love how it shot and am so impressed with the passion. I am just bummed out that I wont be shooting it for a while seeing as I have surgery next week..


----------



## SandSquid

Such focus and concentration.....


----------



## SpOtFyRe

OK ... I gotta get this one up here.

A FIRST today ... 3X end ... I always usually drop one into the outer 10 getting nervous :doh: ... followed up by another similar performance and a personal best! Watch out provincials ... I'm looking to improve from last years bronze!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> OK ... I gotta get this one up here.
> 
> A FIRST today ... 3X end ... I always usually drop one into the outer 10 getting nervous :doh: ... followed up by another similar performance and a personal best! Watch out provincials ... I'm looking to improve from last years bronze!!!


Congrats SpOt, and "merde" for the Provincials...Now where have I seen that t-shirt before?LOL


----------



## icedemon

SpOtFyRe said:


> OK ... I gotta get this one up here.
> 
> A FIRST today ... 3X end ... I always usually drop one into the outer 10 getting nervous :doh: ... followed up by another similar performance and a personal best! Watch out provincials ... I'm looking to improve from last years bronze!!!


Nicely done, SpOtter!! They best watch out at provincials :thumbs_up


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Pierre Couture said:


> Congrats SpOt, and "merde" for the Provincials...Now where have I seen that t-shirt before?LOL


LOL ... I seem to remember getting it in the mail from a certain Frenchman! 



icedemon said:


> Nicely done, SpOtter!! They best watch out at provincials :thumbs_up


I hope so ... last year I performed at my average for competition pressure. So with a little more work I should hopefully be able to hold myself quite soundly.

(I don't seem to fall or peak with competition pressure.)


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> LOL ... I seem to remember getting it in the mail from a certain Frenchman!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so ... last year I performed at my average for competition pressure. So with a little more work I should hopefully be able to hold myself quite soundly.
> 
> (I don't seem to fall or peak with competition pressure.)


We'll need pics too then.:cheers:


----------



## viperarcher

Nice job !!!!!!! Spotfyre


----------



## Sooner Girl

Paris TX 2010


----------



## Leabert

OhioBigBuckBoy said:


> Broken Aarow 002.jpg (57.1 KB)
> 
> Yea thats my Mathews girl! First or second day ever shooting.


Nice job


----------



## woodsbaby

ok ok... so I'll post my pic up... its one that I already have in my photo album on my profile and then some... 

for those of you who like to critique form... go ahead, I don't mind. I could use some insite.. However, the photo was taken the day I brought my bow home and I no longer grip it so hard... 

so here you guys and gals go....:darkbeer:

ps... the shirt says "Protect Nature" I wore it especially for the pic... I like to wear that shirt when I do hunting related stuff so when people ask me about being a hunter and wearing such a shirt I can explain to them how hunters and their organizations are the best conservationists... etc....


----------



## anathema2208

First day I got my equalizer... Was getting the DL and best poundage set up... Guy who tuned it did a great job once it was all finished!


----------



## JAG

*Paris, Tx all 12's*


----------



## JON80226

*my lady shooting at a 3d shoot in colorado*

my lady shooting at a 3d shoot in colorado


----------



## deerslayer451

JON80226 said:


> my lady shooting at a 3d shoot in colorado


WOW...DL is WAY to long for her...


----------



## JAG

no its not, she's on a hill.


----------



## r302

*jon80226*

Is that a Parker?


----------



## newshooter10

jag said:


>


nice !!!


----------



## deerslayer451

JAG said:


> no its not, she's on a hill.


joking right???


----------



## FarmGirl7

Well I guess after 3+ years on here I should have at least posted one shooting pic by nowSlacker! lol so here you go, critique away. Might be getting a new to me '09 Captain shortly. Have it at the house, moved some things around on it and played with it a bit today.....pretty saweet!








And no I am not in the cow field, I am blocking the view of the post.


----------



## SandSquid

FarmGirl7 said:


> critique away.


From this angle, all I can say is you have really great shooting posture.
Shoulders look great, nice bend in the bow arm, relaxed bow had.. in fact you look very relaxed overall... too many people get all tensed you.

Whoever was your coach/instructor should be congratulated for doing such a fine job. I'm only presuming you had a coach because I don't typically see that kind of form on someone who "learned it on the internet and from books".


I'd say you are more than ready to work on learning to shoot back-tension


----------



## SandSquid

A young lady I am very proud to call one of my students... She is currently wheelchair bound but despite this I'm happy to say she is doing QUITE well.

We hope to get her out on the 3D range soon as the ground dries up enough to allow the chair to traverse the course.


----------



## anathema2208

SandSquid said:


> A young lady I am very proud to call one of my students... She is currently wheelchair bound but despite this I'm happy to say she is doing QUITE well.
> 
> We hope to get her out on the 3D range soon as the ground dries up enough to allow the chair to traverse the course.


OMG! This is awesome! Tell her I said, "You go girl!" That right there is a beautiful sight!!!!!


----------



## SandSquid

anathema2208 said:


> OMG! This is awesome! Tell her I said, "You go girl!"


We tell her that every time she shoots.


----------



## anathema2208

SandSquid said:


> We tell her that every time she shoots.


:set1_applaud:


----------



## SandSquid

*cleaning out the camera...*

A few more of my students.


----------



## DocMort

sweet


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

Really?
328,761 views ??
Come on !


----------



## FarmGirl7

SandSquid said:


> From this angle, all I can say is you have really great shooting posture.
> Shoulders look great, nice bend in the bow arm, relaxed bow had.. in fact you look very relaxed overall... too many people get all tensed you.
> 
> Whoever was your coach/instructor should be congratulated for doing such a fine job. I'm only presuming you had a coach because I don't typically see that kind of form on someone who "learned it on the internet and from books".
> 
> 
> I'd say you are more than ready to work on learning to shoot back-tension


:embara:Gee thanks! Umm, no coach really. My boyfriend helps me out. Some of our friends have been a big help also(You know who you are, and Thank You!) I hunted long before we met, I just started 3D last fall and I am having an absolute blast doing it!


----------



## FarmGirl7

SandSquid said:


> A few more of my students.


:wav:That's fantastic!


----------



## viperarcher

The Number of women getting involved in the sport of archery is Awsome!! Congrats to all ! NICE JOB LADIES!


----------



## ksp2089

ladycritr-gitr said:


> its the diamond nuclear ice in pink of course! lol it is a great first bow for her!
> 
> http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice_2010.php
> 
> check out the website its actually a pretty fast little bow!


I am looking at these bows for my 6 year old daughter and will probably buy one this week. What kind of release is she using in the picture? That is one of the things I am going to have to track down.


----------



## tessak22

*My new Mathews Passion!*

So I thought I would add to this extremely long post. I just got my Mathews Passion a couple weeks ago and absolutely love it! I was shooting right after work and didnt change out of my work scrubs, so dont mind the bright blue scrubs!!!! LOL One of the first couple times shooting so I don't need any form comments, I am aware of my "issues"


----------



## SpOtFyRe

tessak22 said:


> So I thought I would add to this extremely long post. I just got my Mathews Passion a couple weeks ago and absolutely love it! I was shooting right after work and didnt change out of my work scrubs, so dont mind the bright blue scrubs!!!! LOL One of the first couple times shooting so I don't need any form comments, I am aware of my "issues"


Aww who cares about the work uniform ... that's awesome!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## mcphearson

Here's a picture of my husband and I.. and one of my with my bow..


----------



## crissydawn

I will post up some pics as soon as I get 2 posts.


----------



## crissydawn

her is me with my old parker bucksht. now I shoot the truth 2 young gunz. it is so much faster


----------



## grandpawrichard

Congrats SpOt! That's awesome shooting Sweetie! Keep it up and you'll be Provincial Champ!

Dick


----------



## doe_eyes76

1Luckygal said:


> I have a treestand pic too!!!LOL I was hoping I wasnt the only one that did that!!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 487430


LOL< I like yours better! It shows more, mine's too small :smile:


----------



## doe_eyes76

KSGirl said:


> Absolutely LOVE this pic, from her 'Daddy's Girl' shirt to her bow!! I think we'll be seeing more of this Young Lady in the archery world. :thumbs_up


LOVE it! What an awesome pic, she is so cute, and so serious lol!


----------



## McStamper

Have to share a few pics. Tonight at the 3D league shoot the guys started a pot to see who could shoot the pencil ( "cigarette" ) out of the bears mouth. You can see the guys have a good time with the targets, they usually find some way to embarrass me. I'm the only woman in the league. Well I had to join in on the fun, the pot continued to grow, I believe the last shot was at 28 yards. Well I shot it! I won a $50.00 pot. Woo Hoo! Sure felt good!


----------



## viperarcher

Mcstamper !!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! good Job!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

awesome! congrats and way to show those men up!


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Way to take it from the boys!!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:

Specially with a target rigged like that ...

Hope you got in some cheesy comments once you took it! :angel:


----------



## viperarcher

Anymore pics? :dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## absolutecool

This is from this past Sunday.


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Some from my Provincials Target Tournament this weekend. (The one in white.)

:second:


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> Some from my Provincials Target Tournament this weekend. (The one in white.)
> 
> :second:


You didn't have your lucky t-shirt...that explains a lot :wink:


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Pierre Couture said:


> You didn't have your lucky t-shirt...that explains a lot :wink:




That's my shooter shirt for the club ... gotta wear the colours!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> That's my shooter shirt for the club ... gotta wear the colours!!!


Congrats :hug::thumb: that lady had better watch out for next year...


----------



## NYWhitetail

Martin Angel said:


> Here is a picture of me at the Classic last year.


WOW! Very nice ladies! Love to see everyone enjoying the sport!


----------



## Helminiak

Figured i post a picture too. i know i have a little lean but im fixing it


----------



## bikebroy07gsr

Not trying to be a know it all, but if you take an inch inch and a half off your draw you'll be alot more comfortable. That'll allow for a more smooth anchor point and a slightly bent bow arm.


----------



## HyperFlow

Helminiak said:


> Figured i post a picture too. i know i have a little lean but im fixing it



yup your draw lenght is 2 long for you.


----------



## dayhiker1990

*Me*

Here I am...I am new to the sport and would love any feedback on my draw etc...I am pulling back 40lbs.


----------



## Helminiak

New picture.. all better my dl isnt to long i just had a lean from habit opps:redface:


----------



## Outdoor Gal

*Nice bow, Dayhiker 1990!*

Nice bow!  Re: form... I'm not a coach or anything, but here goes!  You might want to make sure your bow hand isn't "gripping" the bow tightly.. can't tell from the picture..  Also, you could probably straighten your bow arm some, yet still keep a slight bend at the elbow, which would move the whole bow and string "away" from you a bit, and move your anchor point further forward on your face. Looks like you could likely touch the tip of your nose to the string if the bow string was further from your face. You may need to shorten draw length a bit too.. can't always tell 100% with a single picture, plus it's hard to tell where the string will come on your face until the bow arm is a little straighter. (with your anchor point further forward, you'll also have more "power" in your drawing arm/shoulder and most importantly, the back muscles between your shoulder blades! ) Welcome to the amazing world of archery, and welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## deerslayer451

helminiak..still looks a touch too long..form looks great..

Day...draw I think will be just fine..once you get the arm straight..if you are affaid of hitting your arm..try a arm guard..let the bow rest in your hand too...I like to curl my finger tips to the front of the riser..good luck


----------



## deerslayer451

day...also maybe try a kisser to get you use to anchor point....


----------



## IGluIt4U

deerslayer451 said:


> Day...draw I think will be just fine..once you get the arm straight..if you are affaid of hitting your arm..try a arm guard..let the bow rest in your hand too...I like to curl my finger tips to the front of the riser..good luck


Grip on the bow is critical. Find your lifeline on your bowhand. When you grip your bow, it should be parallel to the riser/grip, not crossing it. This means you need to move the bottom of your hand away from the grip so that your knuckles are at about a 45* angle. Then, with that grip, you can now straighten out your arm and 'rotate' your elbow a bit outward to keep the string away from your forearm. 

This will put your string across the tip of your nose and it should cross right at the corner of your lips. You may be a tad long on the draw length, but try that and take another pic.


----------



## dayhiker1990

Thank you for the feedback...we are going out this weekend to shoot so I will adjust and have the hubby take more pics to see how I do.

Thanks...I really enjoy shooting...this is really a fun sport.


----------



## carpshootn

Got my new bow today Yea!


----------



## walle1

I started this thread over 3 years ago,,,would hate to see it burried:wink:


----------



## r302

*Buried?*



walle1 said:


> I started this thread over 3 years ago,,,would hate to see it burried:wink:


I guess I am out of the loop. Why would the thread be "buried".

r302


----------



## maglitexl

Here is my daughter trying to pull back my sons first bow using her left hand and its a right hand bow! But I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

me and my new bow


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

heres another pic


----------



## sues

dayhiker1990 said:


> Here I am...I am new to the sport and would love any feedback on my draw etc...I am pulling back 40lbs.


Stand up little straighter push out on your bow arm and put the sting on the tip off your noise may the draw length might be still a bit little long


----------



## IGluIt4U

maglitexl said:


> Here is my daughter trying to pull back my sons first bow using her left hand and its a right hand bow! But I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should, it's an awesome pic!! :thumb:  :cheers:


----------



## kimmiedawn

OK ladies. Just wanted to put up a few updated pictures from tournament yesturday.. 3 targets from same platform and Darrell got 3 different pic angles..


----------



## Helminiak

Here is a new one


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

maglitexl said:


> Here is my daughter trying to pull back my sons first bow using her left hand and its a right hand bow! But I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!




hahahahah i LOVE this pic! that is just too cute!


----------



## robbies gurl166

Here is me and my hoyt trykon sport.








Just my bow in its case yesterday. just got my arrows done. (lime green and purple.)








And me with my old pse spyder which was retired long ago.








Just thought it would be fun to throw in a pic of my boyfriends katera (orange and purple). Its so perty.








Just the bow
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=594952&imageID=6143642
And he done this the first week he got it.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=594952&imageID=6143618
Sorry i know this is a girls thread but i just thought that his bow wass so perty and i thought the robin hood was neat i aint got quight good enough to do that with mine.
Angel


----------



## robbies gurl166

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143536
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143545
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143541
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143548
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143563
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143566


----------



## z28melissa

Can't see your pics :sad:


----------



## DeeS

robbies gurl166 said:


> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143536
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143545
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143541
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143548
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143563
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143566


Can't see the photos. You have things set to private.


----------



## Arkie Archer

kimmiedawn said:


> OK ladies. Just wanted to put up a few updated pictures from tournament yesturday.. 3 targets from same platform and Darrell got 3 different pic angles..


That's at the Hot Spring Co. shoot isn't it? Man I love that shoot! I was at that shoot on the 6th too!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Arkie Archer said:


> That's at the Hot Spring Co. shoot isn't it? Man I love that shoot! I was at that shoot on the 6th too!!!


No thats in West Plains MO. I have never made any of the shoots in central AR.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

heres me and my daughter a few weeks ago.


----------



## skider_racing

timnbama said:


> Some pics of my 14 year old daughter shooting her first bow. A Martin Leopard purchased at Allen Archery in Decatur Alabama.


cute


----------



## Arkie Archer

kimmiedawn said:


> No thats in West Plains MO. I have never made any of the shoots in central AR.


Ah. Looks just like the HS county shoot! They have a stand just like that! :thumbs_up


----------



## dayhiker1990

*New Photo*

My hubby took a new pic of me shooting...we shortened my draw length an inch...trying to loosen the death grip when holding the bow...any thoughts?

Did turn up the weight 2lbs too...shorter draw has made it easier to pull for me...now if I can just shoot straight...


----------



## krniemoth

dayhiker1990 said:


> My hubby took a new pic of me shooting...we shortened my draw length an inch...trying to loosen the death grip when holding the bow...any thoughts?
> 
> Did turn up the weight 2lbs too...shorter draw has made it easier to pull for me...now if I can just shoot straight...


I think it looks pretty good. May I suggest a stabilizer to kind of straighten out your shots? It really doesnt have to be a heavy one but when I first started shooting, it really tightened my groups up. Good luck!


----------



## dayhiker1990

Thank you for the advice...is there a stabilizer you would recommend?


----------



## treeman65

dayhiker1990 said:


> Thank you for the advice...is there a stabilizer you would recommend?


check out the D.O.A from xtreme stabilization
www.xtremestabilization.com
if you call Mark will be real helpful


----------



## krniemoth

dayhiker1990 said:


> Thank you for the advice...is there a stabilizer you would recommend?


I personally like the doinkers. I have a 10.5 inch doinker 4 rod for my 3D set up and a shorter 4 rod one for my hunting set up.


----------



## buckeye_girl

I'm loving the pics of the kids shooting! Kimmie you had one serious "I'm taking everyone down" look on your face lol That must be why you keep winning


----------



## ladysedge

Kimmie, I just picked up my Hoyt Vicxen, blacked out. I would love a wrist strap like yours if you don't mind sharing where you got it.
Thanks
Diann


----------



## buckeye_girl

Oh yeah I wanted one too but nothing to put it on  Pure Havoc did make me a gorgeous one that is waiting for a new bow to belong to lol


----------



## walle1

ttt


----------

